# The Official 'Friendship is Magic' Thread



## Ace (Sep 19, 2011)

*What is this?*
"My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic" (MLP:FiM) is the latest animated show based on the "My Little Pony" (MLP) franchise created by toy maker Hasbro.

This show premiered on October 2010, and is developed by Lauren Faust, creator of "Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends", animator for "The Iron Giant", writer for "Powerpuff Girls", and wife of PPG's creator Craig McCracken.

New episodes air on Fridays on Hub, Hasbro's propaganda outlet. Episode premiere times are as follows:
_
 13:30 ET
 10:30 PT
 17:30 GMT
_*Wait, "My Little Pony"? Isn't that...*
Look, you came this far, you might as well keep reading to get a primer on what drives this thread and its dwellers. Bear with us.

*Why should I care about this?*
If you care about animation, the main thing you should know is that this show may be considered the spiritual successor to "Powerpuff Girls" and "Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends".

Everybody knows that MLP is geared at little girls, and the main objective of the animated shows has always been to advertise the line of toys, by shoving as many colorful ponies in saccharine situations down the viewer's throats as possible.

Enter Lauren Faust. Driven by her love of the franchise and by her dedication to her quest to create girl-oriented entertainment that can be enjoyed by everyone, she jumped at this opportunity to bring some credibility to the MLP animated franchise, something considered almost impossible due to decades of neglect by Hasbro.

Picking up cues from her experience on her previous shows, she endeavored to bring into MLP:FiM the following admirable features:

A compact cast of easily identifiable, likeable characters, following certain archetypes but with surprisingly multi-layered personalities.
A world with well-defined rules and mythology.
Simple but well-written stories revolving around the theme of "friendship". This may seem somewhat limiting, but allows for relateable and realistic conflict between characters that can be resolved within the 22 minutes of each episode.
Excellent voice acting for every. Single. Character.
Extremely appealing character designs and surprisingly fluid and detailed flash animation, particularly for character expressions.
Great comedy sense, with cartoon wackiness mixed in with surprising references to other shows and popular culture (nothing too obtrusive, don't worry).
Morals that are transmitted in a way that doesn't feel like getting hit with a stick in the head, and that apply to adults as well as children.
A lack of the cynicism that seems to infect most pop culture these days. This is a genuinely good-natured show, and a welcomed change of climate to those tired of the rudeness and nastiness that is pervasive in almost everything we see on TV.
All of these factors should be enough to persuade any reasonable animation fan who can overcome an hypothetical aversion to the color pink to give MLP:FiM a shot, and maybe come out surprised at liking a show aimed at young girls and featuring talking ponies.

*Who are these ponies?*
The show prominently features six female ponies who live in the town of Ponyville:



*Twilight Sparkle* - The Nerd​An unicorn originating from the Equestrian capital of Canterlot, Twilight is a somewhat anti-social pony who would very much rather spend her time reading books alone than hanging out with friends. This changes a little after she undertakes the mission of researching about friendship, given to her by her mentor, Princess Celestia. Because of her intelligence, she tends to get somewhat snarky when her opinion clashes with someone else's, and although her great organization skills make her a natural leader, she is prone to breaking under pressure or when reality contradicts her theoretical knowledge. Twilight has amazing magic potential, and is our "point of view pony", a sane counterpoint to all the weird stuff that happens in her world.



*Applejack* - The Country Pony​Applejack is all about business. This earth pony is in charge of her family's apple orchard, and is a hard-working equine who will do anything to gain an extra (honest) buck. She might not be the most intelectually-inclined of ponies, but she can always find a moment to help her friends, and is the go-to pony in Ponyville for any physical tasks, as she is probably the best athlete in town. Despite this, Applejack is stubborn as a mule, and has trouble admitting when she needs help herself. Her messy, straight-talking, no-frills nature sometimes puts her at odds with other, more prim ponies, but her diligent nature makes her one of the most respected ponies in town.



*Rainbow Dash* - The Hot-Shot​This pegasus pony has no shame about advertising her love affair with a female pony, and that pony is herself. A full-blown braggart, Rainbow Dash has, nevertheless, the skills to back it up - after all, she is probably the best flier in her town, if not in all of Equestria. Her dream is to belong to famed aerobatics team "The Wonderbolts", but nevertheless, her loyalty is devoted to her friends. Despite her bragging, Dash is very insecure when she knows she's being judged, but has little patience for anyone less bold than herself and is quick to judge them as useless. She is extremely brave, even in face of unfavorable odds, but tends to jump into danger without thinking things through.



*Rarity* - The Diva​Rarity's magic may be nowhere as strong as Twilight's, but this unicorn is all about talent. She's the artist of Ponyville, an eximious fashion designer and dress-maker, being the owner of her own atelier and shop. Rarity prides herself in being the most beautiful pony in Ponyville, and would be hard-pressed to show herself in public with a hair of her mane out of place, but her vanity is only surpassed by her generosity, as she will do anything to make sure that her friends look their best - even if it is against their wishes. Her perfectionism and fussiness are strong to a fault, as she sometimes descends into obsessive-compulsive behavior if things aren't absolutely the way she thinks they should be.



*Fluttershy* - The Shrinking Violet​Despite being a pegasus pony, Fluttershy is as much of an opposite to Rainbow Dash as it can be imagined. She is extremely shy, as her name suggests, very sensitive and somewhat of a scaredy-cat, but all who get to know her recognize her enormous gentleness and talent to handle all kinds of animals. In fact, animals are the main trigger to dispel Fluttershy's bashfulness, as she gets very enthusiastic when she gets a chance to interact with them - and they, of course, love her too. Her fear of the unknown can be paralyzing, but she always ends up rising to the situation, specially when her friends are in danger, causing an hidden protecting instinct to reveal itself.



*Pinkie Pie* - The Joker​Pinkie Pie defies all explanation. Everybody knows that she loves to party, and is the most social pony in Ponyville, knowing absolutely everyone. But besides that, Pinkie Pie seems to be permanently possessed by sugar rush, showing constant hyperactivity and engaging in wacky hijinks, impromptu singing and seemingly nonsensical behavior that, nevertheless, ALWAYS has a method to it. She is a skilled baker who loves all kinds of sweets and works at the local bakery, but she'd much rather break the rules of physics and mistify all of her friends, all the while seeming to KNOW something that everyone else doesn't. Her frantic nature means that she sometimes doesn't get taken seriously, and she seems incapable of (or unwilling to) understanding metaphors and figurative speech. Must be seen to be believed.

*What about those other ponies, and that dragon?*



*Spike* - The Token Male​Despite being only a baby dragon, Spike acts as Twilight's able assistant, living with her at the library and helping her with her research. Providing a much needed male point of view to Ponyville's happenings, Spike is pragmatic and sometimes sarcastic, but extremely loyal to her caretaker. He acts as the means of communication between Twilight and Princess Celestia, sending and receiving messages royal messages via his magical breath. Spike holds a poorly disguised crush on Rarity, and there's little he wouldn't do to please the white unicorn.



*Princess Celestia* - The Tyrant Wise Ruler​From her throne in the city of Canterlot, Celestia has ruled over Equestria for over 1,000 years, ensuring even the movement of the Sun (and the Moon, in her sister's absence) through the use of her magic. A kind and dedicated ruler, Celestia is a winged unicorn who is also Twilight Sparkle's mentor, and the one who the purple unicorn must send regular reports to, regarding her findings about friendship.



*Nightmare Moon / Princess Luna* - The Sorrowful Heart​The younger sister of Celestia, Luna used to rule along with her older sister, managing the nights and the movement of the moon. However, her heart grew bitter with time, because of her feeling that her nights were unappreciated by her pony subjects. Corrupted by hate, Luna became Nightmare Moon, and vowed to make night become eternal. Banned to the moon by Celestia, she stayed there for 1,000 years, and upon her brutal return, only the use of the Elements of Harmony by Twilight Sparkle and her friends was able to stop her plan. Back to her original form, she accepted her sister's forgiveness, and returned to her side to rule once more.



*The Cutie Mark Crusaders (Scootaloo, Sweetie Belle and Apple Bloom)* - The Kids Next Door​A group of three fillies who unite on their quest to earn their cutie marks. From the left, they're Scootaloo, a pegasus with a penchant for extreme sports; Sweetie Belle, the youger sister of Rarity and owner of an amazing voice and musical talent; And Apple Bloom, Applejack's sister and a great builder and fixer. With these descriptions, one would think it would be a breeze for the CMC's to get their cutie marks. However, their obliviousness regarding their own talents is a great part of what makes their unnecessarily elaborate efforts funny (and sometimes frustrating).

*I'd like to give it a try, how can I watch it?*

Hasbro seems to consider this show as an advertisement vehicle for their toys, and thus far has been letting fans post every new episode on Youtube. Episodes are also available for full purchase via iTunes.

Fan consensus is that a newcomer should start with episodes 1 and 2 to get introduced and acquainted to the characters, and then try a few more episodes to adjust to the ongoing tone of the series, which is much different from what is shown on the pilot. Recommendations for getting up to speed include:

Episode 1.7, "Dragonshy"
Episode 1.9, "Bridle Gossip"
Episode 1.10, "Swarm of the Century"
Episode 1.11, "Winter Wrap-up" - great for those who are more musically inclined

*Frequently Asked Questions*

*Q1: For heaven's sake, you're grown people watching My Little Pony! Even the show creators must cringe at the very idea!*
Well, someone had the great initiative to go and ask Lauren Faust herself about this. Let's see...




Yup, this fandom is endorsed.

*Q2: Who the hell is Derpy Hooves?*




Derpy Hooves is the name fans gave to a certain background character who has repeatedly appeared in several episodes of MLP:FiM.

Back in episode 1.1 (17:32), an apparent animation error caused one of the generic background characters to briefly appear with crossed eyes. Other instances of the same generic pony appeared with eyes in correct position, but for some reason, this particular scene stuck with some viewers.






The fandom, back then only a fraction of what it is today, inexplicably warmed up to that particularly silly looking pegasus pony, and crossing over this element with the popular "derp" meme, named her "Derpy Hooves". Soon, this phenomenon grew out of proportion, with several fans developing Derpy's character to great detail, and establishing her as a mainstay in the MLP:FiM "fanon".

The prevalent view is that Derpy works for the Ponyville post office as a mailpony, despite her vision impairment. Some people insist that she is mentally handicapped and affected with Wernicke's aphasia. Some others affirm that, apart from her sight problems, she is a totally normal pony, if only a little airheaded.

The production team for MLP:FiM is undoubtedly aware of this phenomenon. After Derpy's first googly-eyed "appearance", which was probably accidental, there have been several instances that point to some kind of integration of this character in FiM canon, due to the volume of fan response. Some of these instances are:


Being created as a generic background pony, she appears in several episodes. However, the production team now seem to go out of their way to specifically make her appear with the same crossed eyes that made her popular.
In her appearance in episode 1.15, she is shown as apparently working with a delivery company, giving echo to fan characterization.
In episode 1.11 (17:23), the leader of a squad of 4 pegasi alludes to a missing member of her squad, referring to her by the name Ditzy Doo, and Rainbow Dash describes her as a "feather-brain". Earlier in that episode (6:41), we had gotten a glimpse of that same squad before Ditzy got lost, and it seems like the missing member is indeed the pegasus fans know as Derpy. Although this episode was written way before the "Derpy phenomenon", it is possible that, should Ditzy make an appearance in the future, the producers may use "Derpy"'s model to portray her.
This is a great example of funny back-and-forth interaction between the show producers and their fans, and Derpy spotting is now a favorite activity among fans of the show.

*Q3: Where are all the male ponies?*
They're there. We see them often on the background, even though they're not as numerous as the females and are rarely given speaking roles. The most prominent so far has been Big McIntosh, Applejack's older brother.

----------------
Last updated: 30-01-2012 22:13 AM UTC


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

From personal experience: 
INB4LOCK/DELETE


Spoiler: You can have this though



[youtube]http://youtu.be/rL7EfbVvPq8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> INB4LOCK/DELETE


Eeeeyup.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

What? This thread's gonna be closed!?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

LOCK/DEL-
*Looks up three posts*
BLAST!


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 20, 2011)

you sing out of tempo near the end, annoys the hell out of me


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

??!?!??! you no like stay on gbatemp ?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 20, 2011)

So... can we just have this be the designated pony thread, so we GBAtemp bronies can have some place to legitimately talk about the show?

Oh, and post a shit ton of pics and videos?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm pony-friendly, I'll do what I can, but no promises.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:
			
		

> So... can we just have this be the designated pony thread, so we GBAtemp bronies can some place to legitimately talk about the show?
> 
> Oh, and post a shit ton of pics and videos?


If we're gonna talk about the show legitimately, wouldn't the "Books, Music, TV & Movies" section of GBAtemp be more appropriate?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course that will not exactly accommodate the "shit ton of pics and videos" >_< which for the sake of those who have a slow connection/computer; should probably be put in spoiler tags anyway... 

Well, I'd be happy to discus the show here in any case


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 20, 2011)

Yay.


----------



## Ace (Sep 20, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> you sing out of tempo near the end, annoys the hell out of me


It's really hard to sing it in that voice in a sustainable way.
Besides, the song structure is really loose.


For your viewing pleasure: Eye-pleasing ponyography!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 20, 2011)

So, what do you guys think of Discord?


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

he makes the show darker (>")>


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

He's another troll.


----------



## Ace (Sep 20, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->He<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCC--><span style="color:#00FFCC"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE1--><span style="color:#00FFE1"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF8--><span style="color:#00FFF8"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EFFF--><span style="color:#00EFFF"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DAFE--><span style="color:#00DAFE"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7FE--><span style="color:#00C7FE"><!--/coloro-->fr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4FF--><span style="color:#00B4FF"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3FF--><span style="color:#00A3FF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092FF--><span style="color:#0092FF"><!--/coloro--> l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082FF--><span style="color:#0082FF"><!--/coloro-->oo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071FE--><span style="color:#0071FE"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060FF--><span style="color:#0060FF"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FFF--><span style="color:#004FFF"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AFF--><span style="color:#002AFF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016FF--><span style="color:#0016FF"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FE--><span style="color:#0000FE"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600FF--><span style="color:#1600FF"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00FE--><span style="color:#2B00FE"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00FE--><span style="color:#3F00FE"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300FF--><span style="color:#5300FF"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700FF--><span style="color:#6700FF"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00FF--><span style="color:#7A00FF"><!--/coloro-->e.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00FF--><span style="color:#8E00FF"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200FE--><span style="color:#A200FE"><!--/coloro-->t'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CD00FF--><span style="color:#CD00FF"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E400FF--><span style="color:#E400FF"><!--/coloro-->la<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00FE--><span style="color:#FE00FE"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00E5--><span style="color:#FE00E5"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CD--><span style="color:#FF00CD"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B7--><span style="color:#FF00B7"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A2--><span style="color:#FF00A2"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008E--><span style="color:#FF008E"><!--/coloro-->ra<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007A--><span style="color:#FF007A"><!--/coloro-->nk<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0067--><span style="color:#FE0067"><!--/coloro--> C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0054--><span style="color:#FE0054"><!--/coloro-->el<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0040--><span style="color:#FF0040"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002C--><span style="color:#FF002C"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0016--><span style="color:#FF0016"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->wi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1500--><span style="color:#FE1500"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2A00--><span style="color:#FE2A00"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->im<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4F00--><span style="color:#FE4F00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6000--><span style="color:#FE6000"><!--/coloro-->ju<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7100--><span style="color:#FF7100"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8100--><span style="color:#FF8100"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9200--><span style="color:#FF9200"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA300--><span style="color:#FFA300"><!--/coloro-->et<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB400--><span style="color:#FFB400"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC600--><span style="color:#FFC600"><!--/coloro-->ac<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->k <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEE00--><span style="color:#FFEE00"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F8FF00--><span style="color:#F8FF00"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E2FF00--><span style="color:#E2FF00"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CDFF00--><span style="color:#CDFF00"><!--/coloro-->f <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9FF00--><span style="color:#B9FF00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5FF00--><span style="color:#A5FF00"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92FF00--><span style="color:#92FF00"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EFF00--><span style="color:#7EFF00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BFF00--><span style="color:#6BFF00"><!--/coloro-->tr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56FF00--><span style="color:#56FF00"><!--/coloro-->ol<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41FE00--><span style="color:#41FE00"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BFF00--><span style="color:#2BFF00"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12FF00--><span style="color:#12FF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rofl.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rofl.gif" />
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC4--><span style="color:#00FFC4"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE4--><span style="color:#00FFE4"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F5FF--><span style="color:#00F5FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D4FE--><span style="color:#00D4FE"><!--/coloro-->ap<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7FF--><span style="color:#00B7FF"><!--/coloro-->pe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CFF--><span style="color:#009CFF"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082FE--><span style="color:#0082FE"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068FF--><span style="color:#0068FF"><!--/coloro-->ce<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004DFF--><span style="color:#004DFF"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030FF--><span style="color:#0030FF"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010FF--><span style="color:#0010FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200FE--><span style="color:#1200FE"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400FF--><span style="color:#3400FF"><!--/coloro-->sh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300FF--><span style="color:#5300FF"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100FF--><span style="color:#7100FF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9000FF--><span style="color:#9000FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000FF--><span style="color:#B000FF"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D300FF--><span style="color:#D300FF"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FA00FF--><span style="color:#FA00FF"><!--/coloro-->rt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DB--><span style="color:#FF00DB"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B8--><span style="color:#FF00B8"><!--/coloro-->ff<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0097--><span style="color:#FF0097"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0078--><span style="color:#FF0078"><!--/coloro-->ff<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005A--><span style="color:#FF005A"><!--/coloro-->-s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003B--><span style="color:#FF003B"><!--/coloro-->cr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001A--><span style="color:#FF001A"><!--/coloro-->ee<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0800--><span style="color:#FE0800"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2900--><span style="color:#FF2900"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4600--><span style="color:#FF4600"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6200--><span style="color:#FE6200"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->fr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9600--><span style="color:#FF9600"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB100--><span style="color:#FFB100"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCD00--><span style="color:#FFCD00"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFED00--><span style="color:#FFED00"><!--/coloro-->pa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ECFF00--><span style="color:#ECFF00"><!--/coloro-->rt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CBFF00--><span style="color:#CBFF00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACFF00--><span style="color:#ACFF00"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EFF00--><span style="color:#8EFF00"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FFF00--><span style="color:#6FFF00"><!--/coloro-->el<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FFE00--><span style="color:#4FFE00"><!--/coloro-->l.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CFF00--><span style="color:#2CFF00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

Is hasbro drawing from old villains maybe?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

I love you fellow bronies except for Ace cos he's a demonlord now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Discord is dancing on twilight's head


----------



## Ace (Sep 20, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3895400:date=Sep 20 2011, 07:40 AM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 20 2011, 07:40 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3895400"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I love you fellow bronies except for Ace cos he's a demonlord now. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/dry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="dry.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Bu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB3--><span style="color:#00FFB3"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC2--><span style="color:#00FFC2"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD0--><span style="color:#00FFD0"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEE0--><span style="color:#00FEE0"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF0--><span style="color:#00FFF0"><!--/coloro-->il<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FDFF--><span style="color:#00FDFF"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ECFF--><span style="color:#00ECFF"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DDFF--><span style="color:#00DDFF"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CFFE--><span style="color:#00CFFE"><!--/coloro-->ny<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1FF--><span style="color:#00C1FF"><!--/coloro--> l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4FF--><span style="color:#00B4FF"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7FF--><span style="color:#00A7FF"><!--/coloro-->d.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BFF--><span style="color:#009BFF"><!--/coloro--> J<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FFF--><span style="color:#008FFF"><!--/coloro-->us<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082FF--><span style="color:#0082FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076FE--><span style="color:#0076FE"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AFE--><span style="color:#006AFE"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EFF--><span style="color:#005EFF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051FF--><span style="color:#0051FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044FE--><span style="color:#0044FE"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037FF--><span style="color:#0037FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029FF--><span style="color:#0029FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AFF--><span style="color:#001AFF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BFF--><span style="color:#000BFF"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500FF--><span style="color:#0500FF"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500FF--><span style="color:#1500FF"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500FF--><span style="color:#2500FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400FE--><span style="color:#3400FE"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300FF--><span style="color:#4300FF"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100FF--><span style="color:#5100FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00FF--><span style="color:#5F00FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00FF--><span style="color:#6D00FF"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00FE--><span style="color:#7C00FE"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00FF--><span style="color:#8A00FF"><!--/coloro-->ra<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800FF--><span style="color:#9800FF"><!--/coloro-->ns<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700FF--><span style="color:#A700FF"><!--/coloro-->fo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->rm<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C600FF--><span style="color:#C600FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D700FF--><span style="color:#D700FF"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E900FF--><span style="color:#E900FF"><!--/coloro-->n.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FC00FF--><span style="color:#FC00FF"><!--/coloro--> S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EE--><span style="color:#FF00EE"><!--/coloro-->pe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DC--><span style="color:#FF00DC"><!--/coloro-->ak<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CB--><span style="color:#FF00CB"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BA--><span style="color:#FF00BA"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00AB--><span style="color:#FE00AB"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009C--><span style="color:#FF009C"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008D--><span style="color:#FF008D"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007F--><span style="color:#FF007F"><!--/coloro-->ch<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0071--><span style="color:#FE0071"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0063--><span style="color:#FE0063"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0055--><span style="color:#FF0055"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0046--><span style="color:#FF0046"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0029--><span style="color:#FF0029"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0019--><span style="color:#FF0019"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0009--><span style="color:#FF0009"><!--/coloro-->gr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0700--><span style="color:#FF0700"><!--/coloro-->ai<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1700--><span style="color:#FF1700"><!--/coloro-->ny<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2600--><span style="color:#FF2600"><!--/coloro--> d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE3400--><span style="color:#FE3400"><!--/coloro-->em<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4100--><span style="color:#FE4100"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->ic<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5B00--><span style="color:#FF5B00"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6700--><span style="color:#FF6700"><!--/coloro-->ig<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7300--><span style="color:#FF7300"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7F00--><span style="color:#FE7F00"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8C00--><span style="color:#FF8C00"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9800--><span style="color:#FF9800"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA400--><span style="color:#FFA400"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB100--><span style="color:#FFB100"><!--/coloro-->50<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBE00--><span style="color:#FFBE00"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCB00--><span style="color:#FFCB00"><!--/coloro-->os<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->ts<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE900--><span style="color:#FFE900"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF900--><span style="color:#FEF900"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F4FF00--><span style="color:#F4FF00"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4FE00--><span style="color:#E4FE00"><!--/coloro-->It<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D4FF00--><span style="color:#D4FF00"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5FF00--><span style="color:#C5FF00"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7FF00--><span style="color:#B7FF00"><!--/coloro-->bo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8FF00--><span style="color:#A8FF00"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AFF00--><span style="color:#9AFF00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CFF00--><span style="color:#8CFF00"><!--/coloro-->im<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EFF00--><span style="color:#7EFF00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70FF00--><span style="color:#70FF00"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61FF00--><span style="color:#61FF00"><!--/coloro-->sw<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52FE00--><span style="color:#52FE00"><!--/coloro-->ap<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42FF00--><span style="color:#42FF00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32FF00--><span style="color:#32FF00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#21FE00--><span style="color:#21FE00"><!--/coloro-->up<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FFE00--><span style="color:#0FFE00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

From this:
<img src="http://uppix.net/5/4/1/5e41d6562ff97498bc1e0dc427309.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
To this:
<img src="http://uppix.net/c/b/a/206f6ba7aa8bf1002ba3ce1c8684f.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC2--><span style="color:#00FFC2"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEE0--><span style="color:#00FEE0"><!--/coloro-->tr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FCFF--><span style="color:#00FCFF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DDFF--><span style="color:#00DDFF"><!--/coloro-->sf<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0FF--><span style="color:#00C0FF"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6FF--><span style="color:#00A6FF"><!--/coloro-->ma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008EFF--><span style="color:#008EFF"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075FF--><span style="color:#0075FF"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DFF--><span style="color:#005DFF"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043FE--><span style="color:#0043FE"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027FF--><span style="color:#0027FF"><!--/coloro-->sl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009FF--><span style="color:#0009FF"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800FF--><span style="color:#1800FF"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600FE--><span style="color:#3600FE"><!--/coloro-->bu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300FF--><span style="color:#5300FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000FF--><span style="color:#7000FF"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00FF--><span style="color:#8C00FF"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00FF--><span style="color:#AA00FF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CA00FF--><span style="color:#CA00FF"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ED00FF--><span style="color:#ED00FF"><!--/coloro-->eh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E9--><span style="color:#FF00E9"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C7--><span style="color:#FE00C7"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008A--><span style="color:#FF008A"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006D--><span style="color:#FF006D"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0051--><span style="color:#FF0051"><!--/coloro-->fr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0033--><span style="color:#FE0033"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0014--><span style="color:#FF0014"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0C00--><span style="color:#FF0C00"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2A00--><span style="color:#FF2A00"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4600--><span style="color:#FF4600"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5F00--><span style="color:#FF5F00"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7800--><span style="color:#FF7800"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9000--><span style="color:#FF9000"><!--/coloro-->am<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA900--><span style="color:#FFA900"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC300--><span style="color:#FFC300"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE000--><span style="color:#FFE000"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FDFE00--><span style="color:#FDFE00"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DDFF00--><span style="color:#DDFF00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFFF00--><span style="color:#BFFF00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2FF00--><span style="color:#A2FF00"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86FF00--><span style="color:#86FF00"><!--/coloro-->xt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69FF00--><span style="color:#69FF00"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BFF00--><span style="color:#4BFF00"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AFF00--><span style="color:#2AFF00"><!--/coloro-->p!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

@Ace
I eagerly wait for your return. I will keep your throne warm for you


----------



## Ace (Sep 20, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> @Ace
> I eagerly wait for your return. I will keep your throne warm for you


Oh, Paarish, you trusty little bench warmer!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until the Prinny Squad has reformed... you shall be my master *salute*


----------



## Ace (Sep 20, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, as if that's gonna happen!





Of very high interest: http://web.student.tuwien.ac.at/~e0427417/...ies/ponies.html

PONIES, IN UR BROWSURRS!!! NAOOO!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Of very high interest: http://web.student.tuwien.ac.at/~e0427417/...ies/ponies.html
> 
> PONIES, IN UR BROWSURRS!!! NAOOO!!





Spoiler: derp


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Sep 21, 2011)

FLUFFYNESS OVERLOAD. DERPING OUT....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2011)

Can we sticky this to the bottom of the EoF pile?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 21, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Can we sticky this to the bottom of the EoF pile?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Can we sticky this to the top of the EoF pile?


----------



## Ace (Sep 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3898022:date=Sep 21 2011, 10:24 PM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ Sep 21 2011, 10:24 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3898022"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3897968:date=Sep 21 2011, 04:08 PM:name=KingVamp)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(KingVamp @ Sep 21 2011, 04:08 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3897968"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3897876:date=Sep 21 2011, 02:31 PM:name=tigris)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(tigris @ Sep 21 2011, 02:31 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3897876"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Can we sticky this to the top of the EoF pile?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEAF--><span style="color:#00FEAF"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBA--><span style="color:#00FFBA"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC4--><span style="color:#00FFC4"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCF--><span style="color:#00FFCF"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDA--><span style="color:#00FFDA"><!--/coloro--> 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE5--><span style="color:#00FFE5"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF1--><span style="color:#00FFF1"><!--/coloro-->eo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFD--><span style="color:#00FFFD"><!--/coloro-->pl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F4FF--><span style="color:#00F4FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E8FF--><span style="color:#00E8FF"><!--/coloro-->wh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DDFF--><span style="color:#00DDFF"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D2FF--><span style="color:#00D2FF"><!--/coloro-->di<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8FF--><span style="color:#00C8FF"><!--/coloro-->sl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEFF--><span style="color:#00BEFF"><!--/coloro-->ik<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACFF--><span style="color:#00ACFF"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2FE--><span style="color:#00A2FE"><!--/coloro-->ni<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099FE--><span style="color:#0099FE"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090FF--><span style="color:#0090FF"><!--/coloro-->? <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088FF--><span style="color:#0088FF"><!--/coloro-->Fa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FFF--><span style="color:#007FFF"><!--/coloro-->ir<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076FE--><span style="color:#0076FE"><!--/coloro--> e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DFF--><span style="color:#006DFF"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064FF--><span style="color:#0064FF"><!--/coloro-->ug<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BFF--><span style="color:#005BFF"><!--/coloro-->h,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052FE--><span style="color:#0052FE"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FE--><span style="color:#0049FE"><!--/coloro-->t'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FFF--><span style="color:#003FFF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035FF--><span style="color:#0035FF"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BFE--><span style="color:#002BFE"><!--/coloro-->sy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021FF--><span style="color:#0021FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016FE--><span style="color:#0016FE"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AFF--><span style="color:#000AFF"><!--/coloro-->di<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100FF--><span style="color:#0100FF"><!--/coloro-->sr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00FF--><span style="color:#0D00FF"><!--/coloro-->eg<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900FF--><span style="color:#1900FF"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400FF--><span style="color:#2400FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00FF--><span style="color:#2F00FF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00FE--><span style="color:#3A00FE"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500FF--><span style="color:#4500FF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00FE--><span style="color:#4F00FE"><!--/coloro-->h <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900FF--><span style="color:#5900FF"><!--/coloro-->yo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->ur<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00FF--><span style="color:#6E00FF"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800FF--><span style="color:#7800FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300FE--><span style="color:#8300FE"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00FF--><span style="color:#8D00FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800FF--><span style="color:#9800FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200FF--><span style="color:#A200FF"><!--/coloro-->ey<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00FF--><span style="color:#AD00FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B900FF--><span style="color:#B900FF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C400FF--><span style="color:#C400FF"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D000FF--><span style="color:#D000FF"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DD00FF--><span style="color:#DD00FF"><!--/coloro-->ov<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EA00FF--><span style="color:#EA00FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F800FF--><span style="color:#F800FF"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F7--><span style="color:#FF00F7"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E9--><span style="color:#FF00E9"><!--/coloro-->g,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DC--><span style="color:#FF00DC"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D0--><span style="color:#FE00D0"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C3--><span style="color:#FE00C3"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B8--><span style="color:#FF00B8"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AD--><span style="color:#FF00AD"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A2--><span style="color:#FF00A2"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0097--><span style="color:#FE0097"><!--/coloro-->e.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008C--><span style="color:#FF008C"><!--/coloro--> N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0082--><span style="color:#FF0082"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0078--><span style="color:#FE0078"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006D--><span style="color:#FF006D"><!--/coloro-->fe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0063--><span style="color:#FE0063"><!--/coloro-->ns<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0059--><span style="color:#FE0059"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004E--><span style="color:#FF004E"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0044--><span style="color:#FF0044"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0039--><span style="color:#FF0039"><!--/coloro-->t,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002E--><span style="color:#FF002E"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0023--><span style="color:#FF0023"><!--/coloro--> l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0018--><span style="color:#FF0018"><!--/coloro-->ik<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000C--><span style="color:#FF000C"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0000--><span style="color:#FE0000"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0B00--><span style="color:#FE0B00"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1700--><span style="color:#FF1700"><!--/coloro-->Te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2200--><span style="color:#FE2200"><!--/coloro-->mp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2C00--><span style="color:#FF2C00"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE3600--><span style="color:#FE3600"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4000--><span style="color:#FF4000"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4A00--><span style="color:#FE4A00"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5300--><span style="color:#FF5300"><!--/coloro-->et<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5C00--><span style="color:#FF5C00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6500--><span style="color:#FE6500"><!--/coloro-->bu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6E00--><span style="color:#FF6E00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7700--><span style="color:#FE7700"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8000--><span style="color:#FF8000"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8800--><span style="color:#FF8800"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9100--><span style="color:#FF9100"><!--/coloro-->iz<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9A00--><span style="color:#FF9A00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA300--><span style="color:#FFA300"><!--/coloro-->we<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAC00--><span style="color:#FFAC00"><!--/coloro-->'r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB600--><span style="color:#FFB600"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBF00--><span style="color:#FFBF00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC900--><span style="color:#FFC900"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD300--><span style="color:#FFD300"><!--/coloro-->di<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDE00--><span style="color:#FFDE00"><!--/coloro-->ff<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE900--><span style="color:#FFE900"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF400--><span style="color:#FFF400"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FCFF00--><span style="color:#FCFF00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F0FF00--><span style="color:#F0FF00"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E5FF00--><span style="color:#E5FF00"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D9FF00--><span style="color:#D9FF00"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CEFF00--><span style="color:#CEFF00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C3FE00--><span style="color:#C3FE00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9FF00--><span style="color:#B9FF00"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEFE00--><span style="color:#AEFE00"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4FF00--><span style="color:#A4FF00"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AFF00--><span style="color:#9AFF00"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FFF00--><span style="color:#8FFF00"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85FF00--><span style="color:#85FF00"><!--/coloro-->ie<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BFF00--><span style="color:#7BFF00"><!--/coloro-->s.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70FF00--><span style="color:#70FF00"><!--/coloro--> H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66FE00--><span style="color:#66FE00"><!--/coloro-->av<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BFF00--><span style="color:#5BFF00"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50FF00--><span style="color:#50FF00"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45FF00--><span style="color:#45FF00"><!--/coloro-->sa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39FF00--><span style="color:#39FF00"><!--/coloro-->id<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DFF00--><span style="color:#2DFF00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20FE00--><span style="color:#20FE00"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#13FF00--><span style="color:#13FF00"><!--/coloro-->t:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://uppix.net/3/9/1/67abe905829dac55cc42ecba655a3.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

Ace, read my post.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2011)

(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???


----------



## Ace (Sep 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ace, read my post.


Your post only contained a quote. What if we said that to all threads we didn't like? Wouldn't be too nice, right? Neigh, we gotta cherish what we have here, even if it's the EOF.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read it again and compare it to Tigris'


----------



## Ace (Sep 21, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Wh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB1--><span style="color:#00FFB1"><!--/coloro-->oo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBD--><span style="color:#00FFBD"><!--/coloro-->ps<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCA--><span style="color:#00FFCA"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD7--><span style="color:#00FFD7"><!--/coloro-->lo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE4--><span style="color:#00FFE4"><!--/coloro-->ok<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEF2--><span style="color:#00FEF2"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FCFF--><span style="color:#00FCFF"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EEFF--><span style="color:#00EEFF"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E1FF--><span style="color:#00E1FF"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D4FE--><span style="color:#00D4FE"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8FF--><span style="color:#00C8FF"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDFF--><span style="color:#00BDFF"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2FF--><span style="color:#00B2FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7FF--><span style="color:#00A7FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CFF--><span style="color:#009CFF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091FF--><span style="color:#0091FF"><!--/coloro-->! <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FF--><span style="color:#0087FF"><!--/coloro-->Ye<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->ah<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072FF--><span style="color:#0072FF"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068FF--><span style="color:#0068FF"><!--/coloro-->wo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DFE--><span style="color:#005DFE"><!--/coloro-->ul<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052FE--><span style="color:#0052FE"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047FE--><span style="color:#0047FE"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CFF--><span style="color:#003CFF"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030FF--><span style="color:#0030FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024FE--><span style="color:#0024FE"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017FE--><span style="color:#0017FE"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009FF--><span style="color:#0009FF"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400FE--><span style="color:#0400FE"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200FF--><span style="color:#1200FF"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000FF--><span style="color:#2000FF"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FF--><span style="color:#2D00FF"><!--/coloro-->od<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00FF--><span style="color:#3A00FF"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600FE--><span style="color:#4600FE"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300FE--><span style="color:#5300FE"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00FF--><span style="color:#5F00FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00FE--><span style="color:#6B00FE"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700FF--><span style="color:#7700FF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300FF--><span style="color:#8300FF"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9000FF--><span style="color:#9000FF"><!--/coloro-->ck<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00FF--><span style="color:#9C00FF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900FF--><span style="color:#A900FF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C400FF--><span style="color:#C400FF"><!--/coloro-->Re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D300FE--><span style="color:#D300FE"><!--/coloro-->mi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E100FE--><span style="color:#E100FE"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F100FF--><span style="color:#F100FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FB--><span style="color:#FF00FB"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EB--><span style="color:#FF00EB"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DB--><span style="color:#FF00DB"><!--/coloro-->f <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CC--><span style="color:#FF00CC"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BE--><span style="color:#FF00BE"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B1--><span style="color:#FF00B1"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A4--><span style="color:#FE00A4"><!--/coloro-->im<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0097--><span style="color:#FF0097"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008B--><span style="color:#FF008B"><!--/coloro-->wh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007E--><span style="color:#FF007E"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0072--><span style="color:#FF0072"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0066--><span style="color:#FF0066"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005A--><span style="color:#FF005A"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004E--><span style="color:#FF004E"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0041--><span style="color:#FF0041"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0035--><span style="color:#FF0035"><!--/coloro-->lo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0028--><span style="color:#FE0028"><!--/coloro-->ck<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001A--><span style="color:#FF001A"><!--/coloro-->ed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE000D--><span style="color:#FE000D"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0100--><span style="color:#FF0100"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0F00--><span style="color:#FF0F00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1C00--><span style="color:#FF1C00"><!--/coloro-->hr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2900--><span style="color:#FE2900"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3500--><span style="color:#FF3500"><!--/coloro-->ds<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4100--><span style="color:#FF4100"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4C00--><span style="color:#FF4C00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5700--><span style="color:#FF5700"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6200--><span style="color:#FE6200"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6C00--><span style="color:#FF6C00"><!--/coloro-->fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7600--><span style="color:#FF7600"><!--/coloro-->rs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8100--><span style="color:#FF8100"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8B00--><span style="color:#FF8B00"><!--/coloro-->pa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9600--><span style="color:#FF9600"><!--/coloro-->ge<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA000--><span style="color:#FFA000"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAB00--><span style="color:#FFAB00"><!--/coloro-->f <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB600--><span style="color:#FFB600"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC200--><span style="color:#FFC200"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCD00--><span style="color:#FFCD00"><!--/coloro-->EO<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->F <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE600--><span style="color:#FFE600"><!--/coloro-->wh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF400--><span style="color:#FFF400"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FBFF00--><span style="color:#FBFF00"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ECFF00--><span style="color:#ECFF00"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DFFF00--><span style="color:#DFFF00"><!--/coloro-->sk<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D2FF00--><span style="color:#D2FF00"><!--/coloro-->ed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5FF00--><span style="color:#C5FF00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8FF00--><span style="color:#B8FF00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACFF00--><span style="color:#ACFF00"><!--/coloro-->m.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FE00--><span style="color:#A0FE00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94FF00--><span style="color:#94FF00"><!--/coloro--> T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87FF00--><span style="color:#87FF00"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BFF00--><span style="color:#7BFF00"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FFF00--><span style="color:#6FFF00"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62FF00--><span style="color:#62FF00"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55FF00--><span style="color:#55FF00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48FF00--><span style="color:#48FF00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BFE00--><span style="color:#3BFE00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CFF00--><span style="color:#2CFF00"><!--/coloro-->da<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DFF00--><span style="color:#1DFF00"><!--/coloro-->ys<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0EFF00--><span style="color:#0EFF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<img src="http://uppix.net/a/3/c/724aa1e627c0ed5ae6c35cf6802da.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> HAY GAIIS!! I HAD A BORING ON SUNDAY, SO I RECORD'DED MY SINGS SKILLS TO MLP STUFFS-THINGY-ER-FACE. ALSO, PONY THREA
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Meh, since you got to sing



[youtube]http://youtu.be/d6cjPEhor1s[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Sep 24, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

>


*saves picture for future use*

PS: I have to admit. Your new ava/sig is epic!


----------



## Ace (Sep 24, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> PS: I have to admit. Your new ava/sig is epic!


Yeah, I've been thinking of making sigs and avas for people for a while, but AJ does a great job already!
...Wait.... Wat? I'm appreciating AJ in the EOF?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

It would appear I have been snubbed...

Edit: less than 2 hours now


----------



## Ace (Sep 24, 2011)

D?rpy is the adorablest pony around!!! Amirite?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 24, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> ~IMAGE SNIP~
> 
> D?rpy is the adorablest pony around!!! Amirite?








wait I thought Dash was the lesbian...?


----------



## Ace (Sep 24, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3901983:date=Sep 24 2011, 01:29 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 24 2011, 01:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3901983"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3901982:date=Sep 24 2011, 12:26 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 24 2011, 12:26 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3901982"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->~IMAGE SNIP~

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Də<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEDF--><span style="color:#00FEDF"><!--/coloro-->rp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DFFF--><span style="color:#00DFFF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAFE--><span style="color:#00AAFE"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079FF--><span style="color:#0079FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FE--><span style="color:#0049FE"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011FF--><span style="color:#0011FF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FF--><span style="color:#2D00FF"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600FF--><span style="color:#6600FF"><!--/coloro-->ra<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00FF--><span style="color:#9F00FF"><!--/coloro-->bl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE00FF--><span style="color:#DE00FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D6--><span style="color:#FE00D6"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0098--><span style="color:#FF0098"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0060--><span style="color:#FE0060"><!--/coloro-->ny<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0027--><span style="color:#FF0027"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1700--><span style="color:#FF1700"><!--/coloro-->ro<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7E00--><span style="color:#FE7E00"><!--/coloro-->d!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAF00--><span style="color:#FFAF00"><!--/coloro-->!!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE500--><span style="color:#FFE500"><!--/coloro--> A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8FF00--><span style="color:#D8FF00"><!--/coloro-->mi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FFF00--><span style="color:#9FFF00"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67FF00--><span style="color:#67FF00"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29FF00--><span style="color:#29FF00"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />

wait I thought Dash was the lesbian...?
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB5--><span style="color:#00FFB5"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC5--><span style="color:#00FFC5"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD5--><span style="color:#00FFD5"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE6--><span style="color:#00FFE6"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEF8--><span style="color:#00FEF8"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F3FF--><span style="color:#00F3FF"><!--/coloro-->n,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D1FF--><span style="color:#00D1FF"><!--/coloro-->ra<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2FF--><span style="color:#00C2FF"><!--/coloro-->h.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4FF--><span style="color:#00B4FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6FF--><span style="color:#00A6FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0098FF--><span style="color:#0098FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BFF--><span style="color:#008BFF"><!--/coloro-->if<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro--> y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070FF--><span style="color:#0070FF"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063FF--><span style="color:#0063FF"><!--/coloro--> l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055FF--><span style="color:#0055FF"><!--/coloro-->ur<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047FE--><span style="color:#0047FE"><!--/coloro-->km<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038FE--><span style="color:#0038FE"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029FF--><span style="color:#0029FF"><!--/coloro-->e.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007FF--><span style="color:#0007FF"><!--/coloro--> A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00FE--><span style="color:#0A00FE"><!--/coloro-->ls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FF--><span style="color:#1C00FF"><!--/coloro-->o,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FE--><span style="color:#2D00FE"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00FF--><span style="color:#3D00FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00FF--><span style="color:#4D00FF"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->nk<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00FF--><span style="color:#6C00FF"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00FF--><span style="color:#7C00FF"><!--/coloro-->'v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00FF--><span style="color:#8C00FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00FF--><span style="color:#9C00FF"><!--/coloro-->fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00FF--><span style="color:#AC00FF"><!--/coloro-->na<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BD00FF--><span style="color:#BD00FF"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E300FF--><span style="color:#E300FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F700FF--><span style="color:#F700FF"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00F0--><span style="color:#FE00F0"><!--/coloro-->iz<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00DC--><span style="color:#FE00DC"><!--/coloro-->ed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CA--><span style="color:#FF00CA"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B8--><span style="color:#FF00B8"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0097--><span style="color:#FF0097"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0087--><span style="color:#FE0087"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0077--><span style="color:#FF0077"><!--/coloro-->ex<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0068--><span style="color:#FE0068"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0058--><span style="color:#FF0058"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0048--><span style="color:#FF0048"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0028--><span style="color:#FF0028"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0017--><span style="color:#FE0017"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0005--><span style="color:#FF0005"><!--/coloro-->wi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0D00--><span style="color:#FF0D00"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1E00--><span style="color:#FE1E00"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2E00--><span style="color:#FF2E00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4B00--><span style="color:#FE4B00"><!--/coloro--> 9<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5900--><span style="color:#FF5900"><!--/coloro-->3 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6700--><span style="color:#FF6700"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7400--><span style="color:#FE7400"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8200--><span style="color:#FF8200"><!--/coloro-->s.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8F00--><span style="color:#FE8F00"><!--/coloro--> A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9C00--><span style="color:#FF9C00"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAA00--><span style="color:#FFAA00"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB800--><span style="color:#FEB800"><!--/coloro-->'m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC700--><span style="color:#FFC700"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD600--><span style="color:#FFD600"><!--/coloro-->ot<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE700--><span style="color:#FFE700"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF800--><span style="color:#FEF800"><!--/coloro-->ro<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->ud<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1FF00--><span style="color:#E1FF00"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0FF00--><span style="color:#D0FF00"><!--/coloro-->f <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFFF00--><span style="color:#BFFF00"><!--/coloro-->wh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0FF00--><span style="color:#B0FF00"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FE00--><span style="color:#A0FE00"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90FF00--><span style="color:#90FF00"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71FF00--><span style="color:#71FF00"><!--/coloro-->na<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61FF00--><span style="color:#61FF00"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50FF00--><span style="color:#50FF00"><!--/coloro-->ap<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FFE00--><span style="color:#3FFE00"><!--/coloro-->pe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DFF00--><span style="color:#2DFF00"><!--/coloro-->n.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AFF00--><span style="color:#1AFF00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<img src="http://uppix.net/5/8/1/57a2fd99af72f760b0427e4094aa5.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Paarish (Sep 24, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3901985:date=Sep 24 2011, 12:35 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 24 2011, 12:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3901985"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3901983:date=Sep 24 2011, 01:29 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 24 2011, 01:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3901983"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3901982:date=Sep 24 2011, 12:26 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 24 2011, 12:26 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3901982"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->~IMAGE SNIP~

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Də<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEDF--><span style="color:#00FEDF"><!--/coloro-->rp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DFFF--><span style="color:#00DFFF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAFE--><span style="color:#00AAFE"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079FF--><span style="color:#0079FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FE--><span style="color:#0049FE"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011FF--><span style="color:#0011FF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FF--><span style="color:#2D00FF"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600FF--><span style="color:#6600FF"><!--/coloro-->ra<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00FF--><span style="color:#9F00FF"><!--/coloro-->bl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE00FF--><span style="color:#DE00FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D6--><span style="color:#FE00D6"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0098--><span style="color:#FF0098"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0060--><span style="color:#FE0060"><!--/coloro-->ny<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0027--><span style="color:#FF0027"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1700--><span style="color:#FF1700"><!--/coloro-->ro<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7E00--><span style="color:#FE7E00"><!--/coloro-->d!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAF00--><span style="color:#FFAF00"><!--/coloro-->!!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE500--><span style="color:#FFE500"><!--/coloro--> A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8FF00--><span style="color:#D8FF00"><!--/coloro-->mi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FFF00--><span style="color:#9FFF00"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67FF00--><span style="color:#67FF00"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29FF00--><span style="color:#29FF00"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />

wait I thought Dash was the lesbian...?
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB5--><span style="color:#00FFB5"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC5--><span style="color:#00FFC5"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD5--><span style="color:#00FFD5"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE6--><span style="color:#00FFE6"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEF8--><span style="color:#00FEF8"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F3FF--><span style="color:#00F3FF"><!--/coloro-->n,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D1FF--><span style="color:#00D1FF"><!--/coloro-->ra<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2FF--><span style="color:#00C2FF"><!--/coloro-->h.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4FF--><span style="color:#00B4FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6FF--><span style="color:#00A6FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0098FF--><span style="color:#0098FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BFF--><span style="color:#008BFF"><!--/coloro-->if<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro--> y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070FF--><span style="color:#0070FF"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063FF--><span style="color:#0063FF"><!--/coloro--> l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055FF--><span style="color:#0055FF"><!--/coloro-->ur<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047FE--><span style="color:#0047FE"><!--/coloro-->km<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038FE--><span style="color:#0038FE"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029FF--><span style="color:#0029FF"><!--/coloro-->e.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007FF--><span style="color:#0007FF"><!--/coloro--> A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00FE--><span style="color:#0A00FE"><!--/coloro-->ls<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FF--><span style="color:#1C00FF"><!--/coloro-->o,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FE--><span style="color:#2D00FE"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00FF--><span style="color:#3D00FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00FF--><span style="color:#4D00FF"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->nk<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00FF--><span style="color:#6C00FF"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00FF--><span style="color:#7C00FF"><!--/coloro-->'v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00FF--><span style="color:#8C00FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00FF--><span style="color:#9C00FF"><!--/coloro-->fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00FF--><span style="color:#AC00FF"><!--/coloro-->na<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BD00FF--><span style="color:#BD00FF"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E300FF--><span style="color:#E300FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F700FF--><span style="color:#F700FF"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00F0--><span style="color:#FE00F0"><!--/coloro-->iz<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00DC--><span style="color:#FE00DC"><!--/coloro-->ed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CA--><span style="color:#FF00CA"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B8--><span style="color:#FF00B8"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0097--><span style="color:#FF0097"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0087--><span style="color:#FE0087"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0077--><span style="color:#FF0077"><!--/coloro-->ex<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0068--><span style="color:#FE0068"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0058--><span style="color:#FF0058"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0048--><span style="color:#FF0048"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0028--><span style="color:#FF0028"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0017--><span style="color:#FE0017"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0005--><span style="color:#FF0005"><!--/coloro-->wi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0D00--><span style="color:#FF0D00"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1E00--><span style="color:#FE1E00"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2E00--><span style="color:#FF2E00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4B00--><span style="color:#FE4B00"><!--/coloro--> 9<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5900--><span style="color:#FF5900"><!--/coloro-->3 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6700--><span style="color:#FF6700"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7400--><span style="color:#FE7400"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8200--><span style="color:#FF8200"><!--/coloro-->s.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8F00--><span style="color:#FE8F00"><!--/coloro--> A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9C00--><span style="color:#FF9C00"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAA00--><span style="color:#FFAA00"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB800--><span style="color:#FEB800"><!--/coloro-->'m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC700--><span style="color:#FFC700"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD600--><span style="color:#FFD600"><!--/coloro-->ot<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE700--><span style="color:#FFE700"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF800--><span style="color:#FEF800"><!--/coloro-->ro<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->ud<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1FF00--><span style="color:#E1FF00"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0FF00--><span style="color:#D0FF00"><!--/coloro-->f <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFFF00--><span style="color:#BFFF00"><!--/coloro-->wh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0FF00--><span style="color:#B0FF00"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FE00--><span style="color:#A0FE00"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90FF00--><span style="color:#90FF00"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71FF00--><span style="color:#71FF00"><!--/coloro-->na<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61FF00--><span style="color:#61FF00"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50FF00--><span style="color:#50FF00"><!--/coloro-->ap<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FFE00--><span style="color:#3FFE00"><!--/coloro-->pe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DFF00--><span style="color:#2DFF00"><!--/coloro-->n.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AFF00--><span style="color:#1AFF00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<img src="http://uppix.net/5/8/1/57a2fd99af72f760b0427e4094aa5.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/images/smilies/hugs.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

>_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 24, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> >_


----------



## Narayan (Sep 24, 2011)

just a few more ponies and i'm gonna download the series.

edit: you actually got me researching about these ponies....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace (Sep 24, 2011)

H?r?'s a hint at what may or may not b? my n?xt it?ration...


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 24, 2011)

I like my coffee without sugar!!

Also I don't have the hub when does the show actually air? Cause might be getting it soon =D


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> I like my coffee without sugar!!
> 
> Also I don't have the hub when does the show actually air? Cause might be getting it soon =D


Did you draw that?
It's awesome!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

>


Hey, this is a kid show and kids shouldn't know about lesbians. *censors. 

/


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They shouldn't get this reference either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]Rt3y4jkVvr0[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Sep 24, 2011)

^Pinkie Pie...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler











I love this one.


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADORABLE!!! I'm surprised there's so many bronies on GBAtemp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> ADORABLE!!! I'm surprised there's so many bronies on GBAtemp.





Spoiler



[title:Why surprised? Its an awesome show  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3903431:date=Sep 25 2011, 02:26 PM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Sep 25 2011, 02:26 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3903431"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler: Why surprised? Its an awesome show  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/closedeyes.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="closedeyes.gif" />



 <img src="http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/FrozenIndignation/abSIGH.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB4--><span style="color:#00FFB4"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC3--><span style="color:#00FFC3"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD2--><span style="color:#00FFD2"><!--/coloro--> y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE3--><span style="color:#00FFE3"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF3--><span style="color:#00FFF3"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F8FF--><span style="color:#00F8FF"><!--/coloro-->op<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E7FF--><span style="color:#00E7FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D8FE--><span style="color:#00D8FE"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C9FF--><span style="color:#00C9FF"><!--/coloro-->n.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBFE--><span style="color:#00BBFE"><!--/coloro--> L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEFF--><span style="color:#00AEFF"><!--/coloro-->ot<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0FF--><span style="color:#00A0FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094FE--><span style="color:#0094FE"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FF--><span style="color:#0087FF"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AFF--><span style="color:#007AFF"><!--/coloro-->eo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EFF--><span style="color:#006EFF"><!--/coloro-->pl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061FF--><span style="color:#0061FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054FF--><span style="color:#0054FF"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046FF--><span style="color:#0046FF"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038FF--><span style="color:#0038FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AFF--><span style="color:#002AFF"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AFF--><span style="color:#001AFF"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AFF--><span style="color:#000AFF"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600FF--><span style="color:#0600FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700FF--><span style="color:#1700FF"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800FF--><span style="color:#2800FF"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700FF--><span style="color:#3700FF"><!--/coloro-->us<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700FF--><span style="color:#4700FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600FF--><span style="color:#5600FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->ey<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro--> l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200FE--><span style="color:#8200FE"><!--/coloro-->oo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100FF--><span style="color:#9100FF"><!--/coloro-->k <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000FF--><span style="color:#A000FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000FF--><span style="color:#B000FF"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C000FF--><span style="color:#C000FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D200FF--><span style="color:#D200FF"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E400FE--><span style="color:#E400FE"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F700FF--><span style="color:#F700FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F1--><span style="color:#FF00F1"><!--/coloro-->ro<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00DE--><span style="color:#FE00DE"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CC--><span style="color:#FF00CC"><!--/coloro-->ba<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BB--><span style="color:#FF00BB"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AB--><span style="color:#FF00AB"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE009B--><span style="color:#FE009B"><!--/coloro-->g.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008C--><span style="color:#FF008C"><!--/coloro--> M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007D--><span style="color:#FF007D"><!--/coloro-->ys<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006E--><span style="color:#FF006E"><!--/coloro-->el<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0060--><span style="color:#FF0060"><!--/coloro-->f,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0051--><span style="color:#FF0051"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0042--><span style="color:#FE0042"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0032--><span style="color:#FF0032"><!--/coloro-->nl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0023--><span style="color:#FF0023"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0012--><span style="color:#FF0012"><!--/coloro-->lo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0001--><span style="color:#FF0001"><!--/coloro-->ok<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0F00--><span style="color:#FF0F00"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1F00--><span style="color:#FF1F00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2E00--><span style="color:#FF2E00"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4B00--><span style="color:#FF4B00"><!--/coloro-->os<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5800--><span style="color:#FF5800"><!--/coloro-->ta<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6500--><span style="color:#FF6500"><!--/coloro-->lg<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7200--><span style="color:#FF7200"><!--/coloro-->ic<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7E00--><span style="color:#FF7E00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8B00--><span style="color:#FE8B00"><!--/coloro-->ly<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9800--><span style="color:#FE9800"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA400--><span style="color:#FFA400"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB200--><span style="color:#FEB200"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBF00--><span style="color:#FFBF00"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FECE00--><span style="color:#FECE00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDD00--><span style="color:#FFDD00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFED00--><span style="color:#FFED00"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFE00--><span style="color:#FFFE00"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EEFE00--><span style="color:#EEFE00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DDFF00--><span style="color:#DDFF00"><!--/coloro--> v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CEFF00--><span style="color:#CEFF00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEFE00--><span style="color:#BEFE00"><!--/coloro-->ue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFFF00--><span style="color:#AFFF00"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FE00--><span style="color:#A0FE00"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91FF00--><span style="color:#91FF00"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83FF00--><span style="color:#83FF00"><!--/coloro-->e-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74FF00--><span style="color:#74FF00"><!--/coloro-->sp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65FF00--><span style="color:#65FF00"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55FF00--><span style="color:#55FF00"><!--/coloro-->ks<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45FF00--><span style="color:#45FF00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34FF00--><span style="color:#34FF00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22FF00--><span style="color:#22FF00"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FFF00--><span style="color:#0FFF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<img src="http://uppix.net/8/b/2/328b88c095ef2269093e07942f428.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->BU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDFF--><span style="color:#00BDFF"><!--/coloro-->T <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->IT<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00FE--><span style="color:#FE00FE"><!--/coloro-->S <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005D--><span style="color:#FF005D"><!--/coloro-->AW<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->ES<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBD00--><span style="color:#FFBD00"><!--/coloro-->OM<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5FF00--><span style="color:#A5FF00"><!--/coloro-->E!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3903436:date=Sep 25 2011, 10:30 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 25 2011, 10:30 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3903436"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3903431:date=Sep 25 2011, 02:26 PM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Sep 25 2011, 02:26 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3903431"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler: Why surprised? Its an awesome show  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/closedeyes.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="closedeyes.gif" />



 <img src="http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/FrozenIndignation/abSIGH.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB4--><span style="color:#00FFB4"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC3--><span style="color:#00FFC3"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD2--><span style="color:#00FFD2"><!--/coloro--> y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE3--><span style="color:#00FFE3"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF3--><span style="color:#00FFF3"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F8FF--><span style="color:#00F8FF"><!--/coloro-->op<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E7FF--><span style="color:#00E7FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D8FE--><span style="color:#00D8FE"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C9FF--><span style="color:#00C9FF"><!--/coloro-->n.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBFE--><span style="color:#00BBFE"><!--/coloro--> L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEFF--><span style="color:#00AEFF"><!--/coloro-->ot<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0FF--><span style="color:#00A0FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094FE--><span style="color:#0094FE"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FF--><span style="color:#0087FF"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AFF--><span style="color:#007AFF"><!--/coloro-->eo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EFF--><span style="color:#006EFF"><!--/coloro-->pl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061FF--><span style="color:#0061FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054FF--><span style="color:#0054FF"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046FF--><span style="color:#0046FF"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038FF--><span style="color:#0038FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AFF--><span style="color:#002AFF"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AFF--><span style="color:#001AFF"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AFF--><span style="color:#000AFF"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600FF--><span style="color:#0600FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700FF--><span style="color:#1700FF"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800FF--><span style="color:#2800FF"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700FF--><span style="color:#3700FF"><!--/coloro-->us<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700FF--><span style="color:#4700FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600FF--><span style="color:#5600FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->ey<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro--> l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200FE--><span style="color:#8200FE"><!--/coloro-->oo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100FF--><span style="color:#9100FF"><!--/coloro-->k <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000FF--><span style="color:#A000FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000FF--><span style="color:#B000FF"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C000FF--><span style="color:#C000FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D200FF--><span style="color:#D200FF"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E400FE--><span style="color:#E400FE"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F700FF--><span style="color:#F700FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F1--><span style="color:#FF00F1"><!--/coloro-->ro<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00DE--><span style="color:#FE00DE"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CC--><span style="color:#FF00CC"><!--/coloro-->ba<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BB--><span style="color:#FF00BB"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AB--><span style="color:#FF00AB"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE009B--><span style="color:#FE009B"><!--/coloro-->g.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008C--><span style="color:#FF008C"><!--/coloro--> M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007D--><span style="color:#FF007D"><!--/coloro-->ys<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006E--><span style="color:#FF006E"><!--/coloro-->el<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0060--><span style="color:#FF0060"><!--/coloro-->f,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0051--><span style="color:#FF0051"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0042--><span style="color:#FE0042"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0032--><span style="color:#FF0032"><!--/coloro-->nl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0023--><span style="color:#FF0023"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0012--><span style="color:#FF0012"><!--/coloro-->lo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0001--><span style="color:#FF0001"><!--/coloro-->ok<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0F00--><span style="color:#FF0F00"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1F00--><span style="color:#FF1F00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2E00--><span style="color:#FF2E00"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4B00--><span style="color:#FF4B00"><!--/coloro-->os<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5800--><span style="color:#FF5800"><!--/coloro-->ta<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6500--><span style="color:#FF6500"><!--/coloro-->lg<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7200--><span style="color:#FF7200"><!--/coloro-->ic<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7E00--><span style="color:#FF7E00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8B00--><span style="color:#FE8B00"><!--/coloro-->ly<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9800--><span style="color:#FE9800"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA400--><span style="color:#FFA400"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB200--><span style="color:#FEB200"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBF00--><span style="color:#FFBF00"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FECE00--><span style="color:#FECE00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDD00--><span style="color:#FFDD00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFED00--><span style="color:#FFED00"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFE00--><span style="color:#FFFE00"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EEFE00--><span style="color:#EEFE00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DDFF00--><span style="color:#DDFF00"><!--/coloro--> v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CEFF00--><span style="color:#CEFF00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEFE00--><span style="color:#BEFE00"><!--/coloro-->ue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFFF00--><span style="color:#AFFF00"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FE00--><span style="color:#A0FE00"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91FF00--><span style="color:#91FF00"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83FF00--><span style="color:#83FF00"><!--/coloro-->e-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74FF00--><span style="color:#74FF00"><!--/coloro-->sp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65FF00--><span style="color:#65FF00"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55FF00--><span style="color:#55FF00"><!--/coloro-->ks<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45FF00--><span style="color:#45FF00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34FF00--><span style="color:#34FF00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22FF00--><span style="color:#22FF00"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FFF00--><span style="color:#0FFF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->BU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDFF--><span style="color:#00BDFF"><!--/coloro-->T <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->IT<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00FE--><span style="color:#FE00FE"><!--/coloro-->S <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005D--><span style="color:#FF005D"><!--/coloro-->AW<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->ES<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBD00--><span style="color:#FFBD00"><!--/coloro-->OM<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5FF00--><span style="color:#A5FF00"><!--/coloro-->E!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Heh, maybe, I tend to avoid people like the plague so I'm not quite sure how others react...
It actually seems like its far off from trollbaiting... there is so much more other adequate stuff for that...

<img src="http://cdn0.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/116/796/original/MLP_48.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

But I think its awesome for its animation, continuity, and entertainment, the latter of which I agree upon being subjective...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 25, 2011)

Is my avatar an actual MLP pony?


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->It<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEDD--><span style="color:#00FEDD"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADFF--><span style="color:#00ADFF"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->ta<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EFF--><span style="color:#004EFF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->ly<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500FF--><span style="color:#2500FF"><!--/coloro--> M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->LP<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400FF--><span style="color:#9400FF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro-->ty<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E6--><span style="color:#FF00E6"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->ze<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006F--><span style="color:#FF006F"><!--/coloro-->d,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0400--><span style="color:#FF0400"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6E00--><span style="color:#FF6E00"><!--/coloro-->t'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9C00--><span style="color:#FE9C00"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCF00--><span style="color:#FFCF00"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->n-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7FF00--><span style="color:#B7FF00"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48FF00--><span style="color:#48FF00"><!--/coloro-->n.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->El<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEB2--><span style="color:#00FEB2"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC0--><span style="color:#00FFC0"><!--/coloro-->: <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECE--><span style="color:#00FECE"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDC--><span style="color:#00FFDC"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEB--><span style="color:#00FFEB"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFB--><span style="color:#00FFFB"><!--/coloro-->ee<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F2FF--><span style="color:#00F2FF"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E3FF--><span style="color:#00E3FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FF--><span style="color:#00D5FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8FF--><span style="color:#00C8FF"><!--/coloro-->ki<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBFE--><span style="color:#00BBFE"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFFE--><span style="color:#00AFFE"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3FF--><span style="color:#00A3FF"><!--/coloro-->f <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097FF--><span style="color:#0097FF"><!--/coloro-->ma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CFF--><span style="color:#008CFF"><!--/coloro-->ki<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080FF--><span style="color:#0080FF"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075FE--><span style="color:#0075FE"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069FF--><span style="color:#0069FF"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EFF--><span style="color:#005EFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052FF--><span style="color:#0052FF"><!--/coloro-->ph<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045FF--><span style="color:#0045FF"><!--/coloro-->ot<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039FF--><span style="color:#0039FF"><!--/coloro-->os<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CFF--><span style="color:#002CFF"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EFF--><span style="color:#001EFF"><!--/coloro-->p <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FFF--><span style="color:#000FFF"><!--/coloro-->im<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FE--><span style="color:#0000FE"><!--/coloro-->ag<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00FF--><span style="color:#0F00FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00FF--><span style="color:#1E00FF"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FF--><span style="color:#2D00FF"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00FF--><span style="color:#3B00FF"><!--/coloro-->ta<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900FF--><span style="color:#4900FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600FF--><span style="color:#5600FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100FF--><span style="color:#7100FF"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00FF--><span style="color:#7E00FF"><!--/coloro--> F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00FE--><span style="color:#8C00FE"><!--/coloro-->iM<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00FF--><span style="color:#9A00FF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A800FF--><span style="color:#A800FF"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro--> Z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C600FF--><span style="color:#C600FF"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D600FE--><span style="color:#D600FE"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E600FF--><span style="color:#E600FF"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F800FF--><span style="color:#F800FF"><!--/coloro-->Fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F2--><span style="color:#FF00F2"><!--/coloro-->rs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E1--><span style="color:#FF00E1"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D1--><span style="color:#FF00D1"><!--/coloro-->pe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C1--><span style="color:#FF00C1"><!--/coloro-->rs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B2--><span style="color:#FF00B2"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A4--><span style="color:#FF00A4"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0095--><span style="color:#FF0095"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0088--><span style="color:#FF0088"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007A--><span style="color:#FF007A"><!--/coloro-->qu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006D--><span style="color:#FF006D"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005F--><span style="color:#FF005F"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0052--><span style="color:#FF0052"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0044--><span style="color:#FF0044"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0037--><span style="color:#FF0037"><!--/coloro-->ny<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0028--><span style="color:#FE0028"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE001A--><span style="color:#FE001A"><!--/coloro-->il<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000A--><span style="color:#FF000A"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0500--><span style="color:#FF0500"><!--/coloro-->ge<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1400--><span style="color:#FF1400"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2200--><span style="color:#FF2200"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3000--><span style="color:#FF3000"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->ir<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4900--><span style="color:#FE4900"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5500--><span style="color:#FF5500"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6100--><span style="color:#FF6100"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6D00--><span style="color:#FF6D00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7800--><span style="color:#FF7800"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8400--><span style="color:#FF8400"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8F00--><span style="color:#FF8F00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9B00--><span style="color:#FF9B00"><!--/coloro-->(I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA700--><span style="color:#FEA700"><!--/coloro-->'v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB300--><span style="color:#FFB300"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBF00--><span style="color:#FFBF00"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FECC00--><span style="color:#FECC00"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE800--><span style="color:#FFE800"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF700--><span style="color:#FFF700"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F6FF00--><span style="color:#F6FF00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E7FF00--><span style="color:#E7FF00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8FF00--><span style="color:#D8FF00"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAFF00--><span style="color:#CAFF00"><!--/coloro-->fo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCFF00--><span style="color:#BCFF00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEFF00--><span style="color:#AEFF00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1FF00--><span style="color:#A1FF00"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93FF00--><span style="color:#93FF00"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86FF00--><span style="color:#86FF00"><!--/coloro-->iv<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78FF00--><span style="color:#78FF00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BFF00--><span style="color:#6BFF00"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DFF00--><span style="color:#5DFF00"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EFF00--><span style="color:#4EFF00"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40FF00--><span style="color:#40FF00"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30FF00--><span style="color:#30FF00"><!--/coloro-->nc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20FF00--><span style="color:#20FF00"><!--/coloro-->e!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0EFF00--><span style="color:#0EFF00"><!--/coloro-->)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

SSJ PONY PLEASE 
(Super Saiyan)

Yes I know there is no Super Saiyan ponies... but please


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Started with this:














Spoiler: Conjured this:











Hope you like it brony! I know it's not VERY Zalgo, but it takes time to learn, I suppose


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

I can has zalgo luna?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Started with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KAKAROT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> I can has zalgo luna?



I'll try finding a Luna with the Pinkamena template. Don't get your hopes up, though, they're quite difficult to make.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

Hurry up and get to 800! >_


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3904452:date=Sep 26 2011, 03:16 AM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Sep 26 2011, 03:16 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3904452"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I can has zalgo luna?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCB--><span style="color:#00FFCB"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEDF--><span style="color:#00FEDF"><!--/coloro-->fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF4--><span style="color:#00FFF4"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F3FF--><span style="color:#00F3FF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DFFF--><span style="color:#00DFFF"><!--/coloro--> L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CCFE--><span style="color:#00CCFE"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAFF--><span style="color:#00BAFF"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAFE--><span style="color:#00AAFE"><!--/coloro-->wi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099FF--><span style="color:#0099FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089FE--><span style="color:#0089FE"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079FF--><span style="color:#0079FF"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AFF--><span style="color:#006AFF"><!--/coloro--> P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059FF--><span style="color:#0059FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FE--><span style="color:#0049FE"><!--/coloro-->ka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037FF--><span style="color:#0037FF"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025FE--><span style="color:#0025FE"><!--/coloro-->na<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011FF--><span style="color:#0011FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400FF--><span style="color:#0400FF"><!--/coloro-->em<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900FF--><span style="color:#1900FF"><!--/coloro-->pl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FF--><span style="color:#2D00FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100FF--><span style="color:#4100FF"><!--/coloro-->e.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400FF--><span style="color:#5400FF"><!--/coloro--> U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600FF--><span style="color:#6600FF"><!--/coloro-->nl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00FF--><span style="color:#8B00FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00FF--><span style="color:#9F00FF"><!--/coloro-->yo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200FE--><span style="color:#B200FE"><!--/coloro-->u'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C700FF--><span style="color:#C700FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE00FF--><span style="color:#DE00FF"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F600FF--><span style="color:#F600FF"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EE--><span style="color:#FF00EE"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D6--><span style="color:#FE00D6"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C1--><span style="color:#FF00C1"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AC--><span style="color:#FF00AC"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0098--><span style="color:#FF0098"><!--/coloro-->dy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0085--><span style="color:#FF0085"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0073--><span style="color:#FE0073"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0060--><span style="color:#FF0060"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004E--><span style="color:#FF004E"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003B--><span style="color:#FF003B"><!--/coloro-->rs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0027--><span style="color:#FF0027"><!--/coloro-->e.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0013--><span style="color:#FF0013"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0200--><span style="color:#FF0200"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1700--><span style="color:#FF1700"><!--/coloro-->ec<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2B00--><span style="color:#FF2B00"><!--/coloro-->ko<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->yo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5E00--><span style="color:#FF5E00"><!--/coloro-->u <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6F00--><span style="color:#FF6F00"><!--/coloro-->co<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7E00--><span style="color:#FE7E00"><!--/coloro-->ul<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8E00--><span style="color:#FF8E00"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9E00--><span style="color:#FF9E00"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAF00--><span style="color:#FFAF00"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC000--><span style="color:#FFC000"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD200--><span style="color:#FFD200"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEE500--><span style="color:#FEE500"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFA00--><span style="color:#FFFA00"><!--/coloro-->pi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EDFF00--><span style="color:#EDFF00"><!--/coloro-->ct<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8FF00--><span style="color:#D8FF00"><!--/coloro-->ur<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5FE00--><span style="color:#C5FE00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2FE00--><span style="color:#B2FE00"><!--/coloro-->yo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FFF00--><span style="color:#9FFF00"><!--/coloro-->u <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CFF00--><span style="color:#8CFF00"><!--/coloro-->wa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AFE00--><span style="color:#7AFE00"><!--/coloro-->nt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67FF00--><span style="color:#67FF00"><!--/coloro--> Z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53FF00--><span style="color:#53FF00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FFF00--><span style="color:#3FFF00"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29FF00--><span style="color:#29FF00"><!--/coloro-->'d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12FF00--><span style="color:#12FF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--quoteo(post=3904653:date=Sep 26 2011, 06:22 AM:name=PurpleEyesOfDeath)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PurpleEyesOfDeath @ Sep 26 2011, 06:22 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3904653"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->KAKAROT!!!!!!!!!!!!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Yo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->u <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->ek<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->s?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--quoteo(post=3904833:date=Sep 26 2011, 10:42 AM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 26 2011, 10:42 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3904833"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hurry up and get to 800! >_<<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECE--><span style="color:#00FECE"><!--/coloro--> y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFB--><span style="color:#00FFFB"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FF--><span style="color:#00D5FF"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFFE--><span style="color:#00AFFE"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CFF--><span style="color:#008CFF"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069FF--><span style="color:#0069FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045FF--><span style="color:#0045FF"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EFF--><span style="color:#001EFF"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00FF--><span style="color:#0F00FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00FF--><span style="color:#3B00FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00FE--><span style="color:#8C00FE"><!--/coloro--> E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->OF<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E600FF--><span style="color:#E600FF"><!--/coloro--> C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E1--><span style="color:#FF00E1"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B2--><span style="color:#FF00B2"><!--/coloro-->fe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0088--><span style="color:#FF0088"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005F--><span style="color:#FF005F"><!--/coloro-->Cr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0037--><span style="color:#FF0037"><!--/coloro-->ew<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000A--><span style="color:#FF000A"><!--/coloro-->? <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2200--><span style="color:#FF2200"><!--/coloro-->In<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4900--><span style="color:#FE4900"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6D00--><span style="color:#FF6D00"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8F00--><span style="color:#FF8F00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB300--><span style="color:#FEB300"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F6FF00--><span style="color:#F6FF00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAFF00--><span style="color:#CAFF00"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1FF00--><span style="color:#A1FF00"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78FF00--><span style="color:#78FF00"><!--/coloro-->ga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EFF00--><span style="color:#4EFF00"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20FF00--><span style="color:#20FF00"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3904842:date=Sep 26 2011, 06:54 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 26 2011, 06:54 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3904842"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3904452:date=Sep 26 2011, 03:16 AM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Sep 26 2011, 03:16 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3904452"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I can has zalgo luna?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCB--><span style="color:#00FFCB"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEDF--><span style="color:#00FEDF"><!--/coloro-->fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF4--><span style="color:#00FFF4"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F3FF--><span style="color:#00F3FF"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DFFF--><span style="color:#00DFFF"><!--/coloro--> L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CCFE--><span style="color:#00CCFE"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAFF--><span style="color:#00BAFF"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAFE--><span style="color:#00AAFE"><!--/coloro-->wi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099FF--><span style="color:#0099FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089FE--><span style="color:#0089FE"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079FF--><span style="color:#0079FF"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AFF--><span style="color:#006AFF"><!--/coloro--> P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059FF--><span style="color:#0059FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FE--><span style="color:#0049FE"><!--/coloro-->ka<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037FF--><span style="color:#0037FF"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025FE--><span style="color:#0025FE"><!--/coloro-->na<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011FF--><span style="color:#0011FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400FF--><span style="color:#0400FF"><!--/coloro-->em<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900FF--><span style="color:#1900FF"><!--/coloro-->pl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FF--><span style="color:#2D00FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100FF--><span style="color:#4100FF"><!--/coloro-->e.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400FF--><span style="color:#5400FF"><!--/coloro--> U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600FF--><span style="color:#6600FF"><!--/coloro-->nl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00FF--><span style="color:#8B00FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00FF--><span style="color:#9F00FF"><!--/coloro-->yo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200FE--><span style="color:#B200FE"><!--/coloro-->u'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C700FF--><span style="color:#C700FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE00FF--><span style="color:#DE00FF"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F600FF--><span style="color:#F600FF"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EE--><span style="color:#FF00EE"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D6--><span style="color:#FE00D6"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C1--><span style="color:#FF00C1"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AC--><span style="color:#FF00AC"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0098--><span style="color:#FF0098"><!--/coloro-->dy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0085--><span style="color:#FF0085"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0073--><span style="color:#FE0073"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0060--><span style="color:#FF0060"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004E--><span style="color:#FF004E"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003B--><span style="color:#FF003B"><!--/coloro-->rs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0027--><span style="color:#FF0027"><!--/coloro-->e.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0013--><span style="color:#FF0013"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0200--><span style="color:#FF0200"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1700--><span style="color:#FF1700"><!--/coloro-->ec<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2B00--><span style="color:#FF2B00"><!--/coloro-->ko<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->yo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5E00--><span style="color:#FF5E00"><!--/coloro-->u <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6F00--><span style="color:#FF6F00"><!--/coloro-->co<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7E00--><span style="color:#FE7E00"><!--/coloro-->ul<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8E00--><span style="color:#FF8E00"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9E00--><span style="color:#FF9E00"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAF00--><span style="color:#FFAF00"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC000--><span style="color:#FFC000"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD200--><span style="color:#FFD200"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEE500--><span style="color:#FEE500"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFA00--><span style="color:#FFFA00"><!--/coloro-->pi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EDFF00--><span style="color:#EDFF00"><!--/coloro-->ct<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8FF00--><span style="color:#D8FF00"><!--/coloro-->ur<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5FE00--><span style="color:#C5FE00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2FE00--><span style="color:#B2FE00"><!--/coloro-->yo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FFF00--><span style="color:#9FFF00"><!--/coloro-->u <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CFF00--><span style="color:#8CFF00"><!--/coloro-->wa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AFE00--><span style="color:#7AFE00"><!--/coloro-->nt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67FF00--><span style="color:#67FF00"><!--/coloro--> Z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53FF00--><span style="color:#53FF00"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FFF00--><span style="color:#3FFF00"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29FF00--><span style="color:#29FF00"><!--/coloro-->'d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12FF00--><span style="color:#12FF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Aw >_< I wanted to see if you could find a luna pic that i did not already have *opens folder of thousands of luna pics*

<!--quoteo(post=3904842:date=Sep 26 2011, 06:54 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 26 2011, 06:54 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3904842"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3904833:date=Sep 26 2011, 10:42 AM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 26 2011, 10:42 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3904833"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hurry up and get to 800! >_<<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECE--><span style="color:#00FECE"><!--/coloro--> y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFB--><span style="color:#00FFFB"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FF--><span style="color:#00D5FF"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFFE--><span style="color:#00AFFE"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CFF--><span style="color:#008CFF"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069FF--><span style="color:#0069FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045FF--><span style="color:#0045FF"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EFF--><span style="color:#001EFF"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00FF--><span style="color:#0F00FF"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00FF--><span style="color:#3B00FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00FE--><span style="color:#8C00FE"><!--/coloro--> E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->OF<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E600FF--><span style="color:#E600FF"><!--/coloro--> C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E1--><span style="color:#FF00E1"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B2--><span style="color:#FF00B2"><!--/coloro-->fe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0088--><span style="color:#FF0088"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005F--><span style="color:#FF005F"><!--/coloro-->Cr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0037--><span style="color:#FF0037"><!--/coloro-->ew<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000A--><span style="color:#FF000A"><!--/coloro-->? <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2200--><span style="color:#FF2200"><!--/coloro-->In<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4900--><span style="color:#FE4900"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6D00--><span style="color:#FF6D00"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8F00--><span style="color:#FF8F00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB300--><span style="color:#FEB300"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F6FF00--><span style="color:#F6FF00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAFF00--><span style="color:#CAFF00"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1FF00--><span style="color:#A1FF00"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78FF00--><span style="color:#78FF00"><!--/coloro-->ga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EFF00--><span style="color:#4EFF00"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20FF00--><span style="color:#20FF00"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Want a cookie? I got suckered into being a waiter... pfft, wait, he says, do i LOOK like a waiter?!


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 26, 2011)

No. Kakarot is nothing but a weakling to me.

(Yes I like)


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Aw >_< I wanted to see if you could find a luna pic that i did not already have *opens folder of thousands of luna pics*
> 
> Don't worry about it. I've requested a Luna/Pinkamena pic down at the chanboards for the bronies. Hopefully, it'll get a good result.
> 
> QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Sep 26 2011, 10:59 AM) Want a cookie? I got suckered into being a waiter... pfft, wait, he says, do i LOOK like a waiter?!



I'll be quite fine, thanks.


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

Lols. Just found a good pinkamena template, but I'm leaving for school right now, so when I get back in like.... 7 hours, or something.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Lols. Just found a good pinkamena template, but I'm leaving for school right now, so when I get back in like.... 7 hours, or something.


You double posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You really are the demonlord!!!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 26, 2011)

double posting...
i'm not amazed.


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCB--><span style="color:#00FFCB"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF4--><span style="color:#00FFF4"><!--/coloro-->gh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DEFE--><span style="color:#00DEFE"><!--/coloro-->t,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAFE--><span style="color:#00BAFE"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0098FF--><span style="color:#0098FF"><!--/coloro-->oo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078FF--><span style="color:#0078FF"><!--/coloro-->k <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035FE--><span style="color:#0035FE"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EFF--><span style="color:#000EFF"><!--/coloro-->bo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FF--><span style="color:#1C00FF"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400FF--><span style="color:#4400FF"><!--/coloro--> 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->0 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00FF--><span style="color:#8F00FF"><!--/coloro-->mi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->nu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E300FF--><span style="color:#E300FF"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00E8--><span style="color:#FE00E8"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BB--><span style="color:#FF00BB"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0094--><span style="color:#FF0094"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006E--><span style="color:#FF006E"><!--/coloro-->ol<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0048--><span style="color:#FF0048"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0900--><span style="color:#FF0900"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3100--><span style="color:#FF3100"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5400--><span style="color:#FE5400"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7400--><span style="color:#FF7400"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9400--><span style="color:#FF9400"><!--/coloro-->mp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB500--><span style="color:#FFB500"><!--/coloro-->la<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FAFF00--><span style="color:#FAFF00"><!--/coloro--> (<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0FF00--><span style="color:#D0FF00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9FF00--><span style="color:#A9FF00"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84FF00--><span style="color:#84FF00"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EFF00--><span style="color:#5EFF00"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FF00--><span style="color:#35FF00"><!--/coloro-->):<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://uppix.net/4/e/f/b3b8b3382b6936d7e2cf8b054df11.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->He<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCC--><span style="color:#00FFCC"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE1--><span style="color:#00FFE1"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF8--><span style="color:#00FFF8"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EFFF--><span style="color:#00EFFF"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DAFE--><span style="color:#00DAFE"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7FE--><span style="color:#00C7FE"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4FF--><span style="color:#00B4FF"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3FF--><span style="color:#00A3FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092FF--><span style="color:#0092FF"><!--/coloro-->qu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082FF--><span style="color:#0082FF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071FE--><span style="color:#0071FE"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060FF--><span style="color:#0060FF"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FFF--><span style="color:#004FFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AFF--><span style="color:#002AFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016FF--><span style="color:#0016FF"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FE--><span style="color:#0000FE"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600FF--><span style="color:#1600FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00FE--><span style="color:#2B00FE"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00FE--><span style="color:#3F00FE"><!--/coloro--> Z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300FF--><span style="color:#5300FF"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700FF--><span style="color:#6700FF"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00FF--><span style="color:#7A00FF"><!--/coloro-->-i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00FF--><span style="color:#8E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200FE--><span style="color:#A200FE"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CD00FF--><span style="color:#CD00FF"><!--/coloro-->if<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E400FF--><span style="color:#E400FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00FE--><span style="color:#FE00FE"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00E5--><span style="color:#FE00E5"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CD--><span style="color:#FF00CD"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B7--><span style="color:#FF00B7"><!--/coloro-->lr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A2--><span style="color:#FF00A2"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008E--><span style="color:#FF008E"><!--/coloro-->dy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007A--><span style="color:#FF007A"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0067--><span style="color:#FE0067"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0054--><span style="color:#FE0054"><!--/coloro--> C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0040--><span style="color:#FF0040"><!--/coloro-->up<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002C--><span style="color:#FF002C"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0016--><span style="color:#FF0016"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--> Z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1500--><span style="color:#FE1500"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2A00--><span style="color:#FE2A00"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4F00--><span style="color:#FE4F00"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6000--><span style="color:#FE6000"><!--/coloro-->f <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7100--><span style="color:#FF7100"><!--/coloro-->Pi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8100--><span style="color:#FF8100"><!--/coloro-->nk<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9200--><span style="color:#FF9200"><!--/coloro-->am<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA300--><span style="color:#FFA300"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB400--><span style="color:#FFB400"><!--/coloro-->a,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC600--><span style="color:#FFC600"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEE00--><span style="color:#FFEE00"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F8FF00--><span style="color:#F8FF00"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E2FF00--><span style="color:#E2FF00"><!--/coloro-->up<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CDFF00--><span style="color:#CDFF00"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9FF00--><span style="color:#B9FF00"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5FF00--><span style="color:#A5FF00"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92FF00--><span style="color:#92FF00"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EFF00--><span style="color:#7EFF00"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BFF00--><span style="color:#6BFF00"><!--/coloro-->ld<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56FF00--><span style="color:#56FF00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41FE00--><span style="color:#41FE00"><!--/coloro-->ry<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BFF00--><span style="color:#2BFF00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12FF00--><span style="color:#12FF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<img src="http://uppix.net/7/6/4/4fdebee5512e2c230d208413d7b73.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


EDIT:
<!--quoteo(post=3904871:date=Sep 26 2011, 11:28 AM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Sep 26 2011, 11:28 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3904871"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->double posting...
i'm not amazed.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->It<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD0--><span style="color:#00FFD0"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FDFF--><span style="color:#00FDFF"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CFFF--><span style="color:#00CFFF"><!--/coloro--> e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8FF--><span style="color:#00A8FF"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083FF--><span style="color:#0083FF"><!--/coloro-->ie<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FFF--><span style="color:#005FFF"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039FF--><span style="color:#0039FF"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DFF--><span style="color:#000DFF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300FE--><span style="color:#2300FE"><!--/coloro-->um<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00FF--><span style="color:#4F00FF"><!--/coloro-->p <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400FF--><span style="color:#A400FF"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D400FF--><span style="color:#D400FF"><!--/coloro-->Be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00F2--><span style="color:#FE00F2"><!--/coloro-->si<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00BE--><span style="color:#FE00BE"><!--/coloro-->de<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0091--><span style="color:#FF0091"><!--/coloro-->s,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0067--><span style="color:#FF0067"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE003C--><span style="color:#FE003C"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000E--><span style="color:#FF000E"><!--/coloro-->ro<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2100--><span style="color:#FF2100"><!--/coloro-->ug<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4A00--><span style="color:#FE4A00"><!--/coloro-->ht<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6F00--><span style="color:#FE6F00"><!--/coloro--> u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9300--><span style="color:#FF9300"><!--/coloro-->p <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB900--><span style="color:#FFB900"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE200--><span style="color:#FFE200"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EAFF00--><span style="color:#EAFF00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDFF00--><span style="color:#BDFF00"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92FF00--><span style="color:#92FF00"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68FE00--><span style="color:#68FE00"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3AFF00--><span style="color:#3AFF00"><!--/coloro-->w.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Si<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3FF--><span style="color:#00A3FF"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FE--><span style="color:#0000FE"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->Pr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007A--><span style="color:#FF007A"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->ny<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BFF00--><span style="color:#6BFF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

Love you Ace! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no homo)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Zalgo-dash is pleased with the lunafication of pinkie, but disapointed in a lack of zalgo companion... for that you shall not be made into cupcakes... but neither shall you be granted eternal life...


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Zalgo-dash is pleased with the lunafication of pinkie, but disapointed in a lack of zalgo companion... for that you shall not be made into cupcakes... but neither shall you be granted eternal life...


Sry, I meant that I was still gonna do it. I just posted my results before dinner and switching computers




I'll probably be done soon enough.


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like I'm done. I think I'm getting better. Thoughts?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

THAT
IS
SO 
EPIC!


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> THAT
> IS
> SO
> EPIC!



Why, thank you, Paarish. It's nice to get some feedback.

I might have time to do some more of these later down this week. We'll see...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actual constructive criticism:

I think the eyes should be a consistent colour (in this case it would be red)
Just give it a try and see what it looks like


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

Here it is again with consistent eye color. Since part of the creepiness is in the hyper-realism + lots of red and blacks, it kinda loses it's creepy factor.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

In the second picture the eyes stand out a bit more.
Need a second opinion i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Actually, keep the vein-y eyes.


----------



## Ace (Sep 26, 2011)

Did some more changes, just to add to the hyper-realism:









I personally find the second one VERY creepy


----------



## Paarish (Sep 26, 2011)

I have to agree...
the texture of the hair is more visible, the eyes look bloodshot...


----------



## Ace (Sep 27, 2011)

Anything else I could possibly add to it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Resized that last one for avatar use


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 27, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Anything else I could possibly add to it?


Give it photorealistic human eyes.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb1ShW3NUME[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Sep 27, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Challenge accepted and completed:






ACEDIT: Was thinking of upping the realism on the horn, too. Any thoughts?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

^I think it would look better


----------



## Ace (Sep 27, 2011)

Took a lot less than expected...


----------



## Ace (Sep 27, 2011)

Added horse fur to the beloved nocturnal pony. If I cannot find a way to make the teeth realistic, I'll stop here, since I'm very happy with it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Changed for awesomeness!!!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 27, 2011)

that looks so epic and creepy! 
good job Ace!


----------



## Ace (Sep 27, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> that looks so epic and creepy!
> good job Ace!



Aw, gee, thanks y'guys.
Alas, photoshop will hold me over til' October, when episode 3 is out. In the meanwhile, I'll keep entertained with the Swedish official dub of MLP.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ace, Want a challenge?


----------



## Ace (Sep 28, 2011)

Depends on what kind of a challenge it is... But hit me up!


----------



## Ace (Sep 29, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB4--><span style="color:#00FFB4"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC3--><span style="color:#00FFC3"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD3--><span style="color:#00FFD3"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE3--><span style="color:#00FFE3"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF4--><span style="color:#00FFF4"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F7FF--><span style="color:#00F7FF"><!--/coloro-->ai<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E6FF--><span style="color:#00E6FF"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D7FF--><span style="color:#00D7FF"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8FF--><span style="color:#00C8FF"><!--/coloro-->f <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAFE--><span style="color:#00BAFE"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACFE--><span style="color:#00ACFE"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FFE--><span style="color:#009FFE"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092FF--><span style="color:#0092FF"><!--/coloro-->fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085FF--><span style="color:#0085FF"><!--/coloro-->rs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078FF--><span style="color:#0078FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BFF--><span style="color:#006BFF"><!--/coloro-->fo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EFF--><span style="color:#005EFF"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051FE--><span style="color:#0051FE"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043FF--><span style="color:#0043FF"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035FE--><span style="color:#0035FE"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026FF--><span style="color:#0026FF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016FE--><span style="color:#0016FE"><!--/coloro-->g:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0006FF--><span style="color:#0006FF"><!--/coloro--> S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00FF--><span style="color:#0B00FF"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FF--><span style="color:#1C00FF"><!--/coloro-->ul<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00FF--><span style="color:#2C00FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00FF--><span style="color:#3C00FF"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00FE--><span style="color:#4B00FE"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00FF--><span style="color:#5A00FF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800FE--><span style="color:#7800FE"><!--/coloro-->ul<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700FF--><span style="color:#8700FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700FE--><span style="color:#9700FE"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A600FF--><span style="color:#A600FF"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C700FF--><span style="color:#C700FF"><!--/coloro-->jo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D900FE--><span style="color:#D900FE"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EC00FF--><span style="color:#EC00FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FC--><span style="color:#FF00FC"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00E8--><span style="color:#FE00E8"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D6--><span style="color:#FF00D6"><!--/coloro-->va<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C4--><span style="color:#FF00C4"><!--/coloro-->/s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00B3--><span style="color:#FE00B3"><!--/coloro-->ig<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A3--><span style="color:#FE00A3"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0094--><span style="color:#FF0094"><!--/coloro-->ak<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0084--><span style="color:#FF0084"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0075--><span style="color:#FF0075"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0066--><span style="color:#FF0066"><!--/coloro-->pe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0057--><span style="color:#FF0057"><!--/coloro-->op<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0048--><span style="color:#FF0048"><!--/coloro-->le<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0039--><span style="color:#FF0039"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0029--><span style="color:#FF0029"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0019--><span style="color:#FF0019"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0008--><span style="color:#FF0008"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0900--><span style="color:#FF0900"><!--/coloro--> A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1A00--><span style="color:#FF1A00"><!--/coloro-->rt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2900--><span style="color:#FF2900"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3800--><span style="color:#FF3800"><!--/coloro-->ec<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4600--><span style="color:#FF4600"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5400--><span style="color:#FE5400"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6100--><span style="color:#FF6100"><!--/coloro-->? <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6E00--><span style="color:#FF6E00"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7B00--><span style="color:#FF7B00"><!--/coloro-->fi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8700--><span style="color:#FE8700"><!--/coloro-->gu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9400--><span style="color:#FF9400"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA100--><span style="color:#FFA100"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAF00--><span style="color:#FFAF00"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBC00--><span style="color:#FEBC00"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCB00--><span style="color:#FFCB00"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE900--><span style="color:#FFE900"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFB00--><span style="color:#FFFB00"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F1FF00--><span style="color:#F1FF00"><!--/coloro-->sh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0FF00--><span style="color:#E0FF00"><!--/coloro-->oo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0FF00--><span style="color:#D0FF00"><!--/coloro-->pi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0FF00--><span style="color:#C0FF00"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1FE00--><span style="color:#B1FE00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2FF00--><span style="color:#A2FF00"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93FF00--><span style="color:#93FF00"><!--/coloro-->go<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84FF00--><span style="color:#84FF00"><!--/coloro-->od<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75FF00--><span style="color:#75FF00"><!--/coloro--> u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66FE00--><span style="color:#66FE00"><!--/coloro-->se<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56FF00--><span style="color:#56FF00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46FF00--><span style="color:#46FF00"><!--/coloro-->by<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FF00--><span style="color:#35FF00"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23FF00--><span style="color:#23FF00"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FFF00--><span style="color:#0FFF00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBF--><span style="color:#00FFBF"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDB--><span style="color:#00FFDB"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF9--><span style="color:#00FFF9"><!--/coloro-->wo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E6FF--><span style="color:#00E6FF"><!--/coloro-->rr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CBFF--><span style="color:#00CBFF"><!--/coloro-->y!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3FF--><span style="color:#00B3FF"><!--/coloro--> T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BFF--><span style="color:#009BFF"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085FF--><span style="color:#0085FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EFE--><span style="color:#006EFE"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040FF--><span style="color:#0040FF"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026FF--><span style="color:#0026FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AFF--><span style="color:#000AFF"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400FF--><span style="color:#1400FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000FF--><span style="color:#3000FF"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00FE--><span style="color:#4B00FE"><!--/coloro-->'l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600FE--><span style="color:#6600FE"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000FF--><span style="color:#8000FF"><!--/coloro-->ab<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00FF--><span style="color:#9A00FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D500FE--><span style="color:#D500FE"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F600FF--><span style="color:#F600FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E4--><span style="color:#FF00E4"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C4--><span style="color:#FF00C4"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->hr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE008C--><span style="color:#FE008C"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0072--><span style="color:#FF0072"><!--/coloro-->d.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0057--><span style="color:#FF0057"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE003D--><span style="color:#FE003D"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->ju<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0003--><span style="color:#FF0003"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1A00--><span style="color:#FF1A00"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE3400--><span style="color:#FE3400"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4D00--><span style="color:#FE4D00"><!--/coloro-->ns<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6400--><span style="color:#FF6400"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7B00--><span style="color:#FF7B00"><!--/coloro-->'l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9100--><span style="color:#FE9100"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA800--><span style="color:#FEA800"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC000--><span style="color:#FFC000"><!--/coloro-->lp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF600--><span style="color:#FFF600"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E8FF00--><span style="color:#E8FF00"><!--/coloro--> T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CCFF00--><span style="color:#CCFF00"><!--/coloro-->em<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1FE00--><span style="color:#B1FE00"><!--/coloro-->p <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97FE00--><span style="color:#97FE00"><!--/coloro-->ev<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CFF00--><span style="color:#7CFF00"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62FF00--><span style="color:#62FF00"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46FF00--><span style="color:#46FF00"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27FF00--><span style="color:#27FF00"><!--/coloro-->e!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Narayan (Sep 29, 2011)

of course. just visit the thread, look for a request, do the request then pm or post the finished product. 
your skills will be useful in that thread.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 29, 2011)

Ace the challenge is to make an avater like mine except australian
I.E.
British Flag -> Auzzie Flag
Tea Cup Cutie Mark -> Meat Pie Cutie Mark
Top Hat -> Crocadile Dundee Hat


----------



## Paarish (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah you shoudl definitely do it Ace!


----------



## Ace (Sep 29, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Ace the challenge is to make an avater like mine except australian
> I.E.
> British Flag -> Auzzie Flag
> Tea Cup Cutie Mark -> Meat Pie Cutie Mark
> Top Hat -> Crocadile Dundee Hat




I'm up for it, but only if you can fetch me the original images. I'm not gonna get to work on that small avatar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Do it if ya really wanna ace, I personally think its an annoying drain on one's time, but then again, i hate appreciation >_>;

also


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 29, 2011)

thats the original.

Anything else you need?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Ace Faith: i added a monocle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also... umm... got any ideas to make it creepier/scarier in the context of an animated gif?
Admittedly, I don't find anything creepy/scary >__


----------



## Ace (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not happy with it, because it don't have a nicely drawn crocodile dundee hat, and I cannot draw one either. Maybe if I use Applejack's hat....


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 30, 2011)

Anychance you could, get rid of the monical and put more auzzie looking clothes on him?
If its possible


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 30, 2011)

This thread needs more Soviet Ponies!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAUvlI1ptKE[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Sep 30, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3910432:date=Sep 30 2011, 05:58 AM:name=Skyrix)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Skyrix @ Sep 30 2011, 05:58 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3910432"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Anychance you could, get rid of the monical and put more auzzie looking clothes on him?
If its possible<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB1--><span style="color:#00FFB1"><!--/coloro-->su<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBE--><span style="color:#00FFBE"><!--/coloro-->pp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCB--><span style="color:#00FFCB"><!--/coloro-->os<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD9--><span style="color:#00FFD9"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE7--><span style="color:#00FFE7"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF5--><span style="color:#00FFF5"><!--/coloro-->co<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F9FF--><span style="color:#00F9FF"><!--/coloro-->ul<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EBFE--><span style="color:#00EBFE"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DDFF--><span style="color:#00DDFF"><!--/coloro-->tr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D0FF--><span style="color:#00D0FF"><!--/coloro-->y,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4FE--><span style="color:#00C4FE"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8FF--><span style="color:#00B8FF"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADFF--><span style="color:#00ADFF"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2FF--><span style="color:#00A2FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097FF--><span style="color:#0097FF"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CFF--><span style="color:#008CFF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081FF--><span style="color:#0081FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076FE--><span style="color:#0076FE"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BFF--><span style="color:#006BFF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061FE--><span style="color:#0061FE"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055FF--><span style="color:#0055FF"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AFF--><span style="color:#004AFF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EFF--><span style="color:#003EFF"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032FF--><span style="color:#0032FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026FF--><span style="color:#0026FF"><!--/coloro-->dr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->aw<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AFF--><span style="color:#000AFF"><!--/coloro--> l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300FF--><span style="color:#0300FF"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200FF--><span style="color:#1200FF"><!--/coloro-->ge<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000FF--><span style="color:#2000FF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00FF--><span style="color:#2E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ec<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00FF--><span style="color:#3B00FF"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800FF--><span style="color:#4800FF"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500FF--><span style="color:#5500FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100FE--><span style="color:#6100FE"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00FF--><span style="color:#6E00FF"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00FF--><span style="color:#7A00FF"><!--/coloro-->im<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700FE--><span style="color:#8700FE"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400FF--><span style="color:#9400FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100FF--><span style="color:#A100FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00FF--><span style="color:#AE00FF"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC00FF--><span style="color:#BC00FF"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB00FF--><span style="color:#CB00FF"><!--/coloro-->ra<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DA00FF--><span style="color:#DA00FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EA00FF--><span style="color:#EA00FF"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FA00FF--><span style="color:#FA00FF"><!--/coloro--> u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00F1--><span style="color:#FE00F1"><!--/coloro-->nc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E1--><span style="color:#FF00E1"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D2--><span style="color:#FF00D2"><!--/coloro-->fo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C3--><span style="color:#FF00C3"><!--/coloro-->rt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B5--><span style="color:#FF00B5"><!--/coloro-->ab<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->le<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE009A--><span style="color:#FE009A"><!--/coloro--> d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008D--><span style="color:#FF008D"><!--/coloro-->oi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0080--><span style="color:#FF0080"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0074--><span style="color:#FF0074"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0067--><span style="color:#FF0067"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005A--><span style="color:#FF005A"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004E--><span style="color:#FF004E"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0041--><span style="color:#FF0041"><!--/coloro-->ny<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0034--><span style="color:#FE0034"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0027--><span style="color:#FF0027"><!--/coloro-->iv<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0019--><span style="color:#FF0019"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000A--><span style="color:#FF000A"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0400--><span style="color:#FF0400"><!--/coloro-->oi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1200--><span style="color:#FF1200"><!--/coloro-->nt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2000--><span style="color:#FF2000"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2C00--><span style="color:#FF2C00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3900--><span style="color:#FF3900"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4500--><span style="color:#FF4500"><!--/coloro-->me<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5000--><span style="color:#FF5000"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5B00--><span style="color:#FF5B00"><!--/coloro-->Gi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6600--><span style="color:#FF6600"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7100--><span style="color:#FF7100"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8700--><span style="color:#FE8700"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9100--><span style="color:#FE9100"><!--/coloro-->fe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9C00--><span style="color:#FF9C00"><!--/coloro-->w <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA700--><span style="color:#FFA700"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB300--><span style="color:#FFB300"><!--/coloro-->ur<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBE00--><span style="color:#FFBE00"><!--/coloro-->s,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCA00--><span style="color:#FFCA00"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FED700--><span style="color:#FED700"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEE400--><span style="color:#FEE400"><!--/coloro-->ot<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF200--><span style="color:#FFF200"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FCFE00--><span style="color:#FCFE00"><!--/coloro-->la<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EDFF00--><span style="color:#EDFF00"><!--/coloro-->ss<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DFFE00--><span style="color:#DFFE00"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D2FF00--><span style="color:#D2FF00"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4FF00--><span style="color:#C4FF00"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7FF00--><span style="color:#B7FF00"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABFF00--><span style="color:#ABFF00"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EFF00--><span style="color:#9EFF00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92FE00--><span style="color:#92FE00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85FF00--><span style="color:#85FF00"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78FF00--><span style="color:#78FF00"><!--/coloro-->gs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CFF00--><span style="color:#6CFF00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FFF00--><span style="color:#5FFF00"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51FF00--><span style="color:#51FF00"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43FF00--><span style="color:#43FF00"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FE00--><span style="color:#35FE00"><!--/coloro-->ir<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26FF00--><span style="color:#26FF00"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#16FE00--><span style="color:#16FE00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF7--><span style="color:#00FFF7"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072FF--><span style="color:#0072FF"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CFF--><span style="color:#002CFF"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800FF--><span style="color:#2800FF"><!--/coloro-->HA<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700FE--><span style="color:#7700FE"><!--/coloro-->WK<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C800FF--><span style="color:#C800FF"><!--/coloro--> Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D2--><span style="color:#FF00D2"><!--/coloro-->EA<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007F--><span style="color:#FF007F"><!--/coloro-->H <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0032--><span style="color:#FF0032"><!--/coloro-->SO<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2300--><span style="color:#FF2300"><!--/coloro-->VJ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6B00--><span style="color:#FF6B00"><!--/coloro-->ET<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEAD00--><span style="color:#FEAD00"><!--/coloro--> P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFC00--><span style="color:#FFFC00"><!--/coloro-->ON<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEFF00--><span style="color:#AEFF00"><!--/coloro-->IE<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60FF00--><span style="color:#60FF00"><!--/coloro-->S!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Finally found that comic I was meant to find a long while ago >_>; maybe...
Not that anyone actually remembers... 


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Oct 1, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAD--><span style="color:#00FFAD"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB6--><span style="color:#00FFB6"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBE--><span style="color:#00FFBE"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC7--><span style="color:#00FFC7"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD0--><span style="color:#00FFD0"><!--/coloro-->il<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FED9--><span style="color:#00FED9"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE2--><span style="color:#00FFE2"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEC--><span style="color:#00FFEC"><!--/coloro-->us<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF6--><span style="color:#00FFF6"><!--/coloro-->! <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FDFF--><span style="color:#00FDFF"><!--/coloro-->xD<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F3FF--><span style="color:#00F3FF"><!--/coloro-->
A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EAFF--><span style="color:#00EAFF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E1FF--><span style="color:#00E1FF"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D8FF--><span style="color:#00D8FF"><!--/coloro-->ug<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CFFF--><span style="color:#00CFFF"><!--/coloro-->ht<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7FF--><span style="color:#00C7FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFFF--><span style="color:#00BFFF"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7FF--><span style="color:#00B7FF"><!--/coloro-->t'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0FE--><span style="color:#00B0FE"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8FF--><span style="color:#00A8FF"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1FF--><span style="color:#00A1FF"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099FF--><span style="color:#0099FF"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092FE--><span style="color:#0092FE"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BFF--><span style="color:#008BFF"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083FF--><span style="color:#0083FF"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CFF--><span style="color:#007CFF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075FE--><span style="color:#0075FE"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EFF--><span style="color:#006EFF"><!--/coloro-->gu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066FF--><span style="color:#0066FF"><!--/coloro-->ys<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FFF--><span style="color:#005FFF"><!--/coloro-->: <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro--> S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050FF--><span style="color:#0050FF"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048FF--><span style="color:#0048FF"><!--/coloro-->ul<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041FF--><span style="color:#0041FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039FF--><span style="color:#0039FF"><!--/coloro-->we<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030FF--><span style="color:#0030FF"><!--/coloro--> (<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028FF--><span style="color:#0028FF"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FFF--><span style="color:#001FFF"><!--/coloro-->k <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016FF--><span style="color:#0016FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DFF--><span style="color:#000DFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003FF--><span style="color:#0003FF"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600FF--><span style="color:#0600FF"><!--/coloro-->ds<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000FF--><span style="color:#1000FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900FF--><span style="color:#1900FF"><!--/coloro-->o)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300FE--><span style="color:#2300FE"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00FF--><span style="color:#2C00FF"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500FF--><span style="color:#3500FF"><!--/coloro-->ge<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00FF--><span style="color:#3E00FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600FF--><span style="color:#4600FF"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00FF--><span style="color:#4F00FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700FF--><span style="color:#5700FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000FF--><span style="color:#6000FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800FE--><span style="color:#6800FE"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100FF--><span style="color:#7100FF"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100FF--><span style="color:#8100FF"><!--/coloro-->h <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00FE--><span style="color:#8A00FE"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300FF--><span style="color:#9300FF"><!--/coloro-->nk<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00FE--><span style="color:#9B00FE"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400FF--><span style="color:#A400FF"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00FF--><span style="color:#AD00FF"><!--/coloro--> P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C000FF--><span style="color:#C000FF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CA00FE--><span style="color:#CA00FE"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D400FF--><span style="color:#D400FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE00FF--><span style="color:#DE00FF"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E900FE--><span style="color:#E900FE"><!--/coloro-->? <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F400FF--><span style="color:#F400FF"><!--/coloro-->It<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FD--><span style="color:#FF00FD"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00F2--><span style="color:#FE00F2"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E7--><span style="color:#FF00E7"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DC--><span style="color:#FF00DC"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D2--><span style="color:#FF00D2"><!--/coloro--> u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C8--><span style="color:#FF00C8"><!--/coloro-->nl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00BE--><span style="color:#FE00BE"><!--/coloro-->oc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B5--><span style="color:#FF00B5"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AC--><span style="color:#FF00AC"><!--/coloro-->d,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A3--><span style="color:#FE00A3"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE009A--><span style="color:#FE009A"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0091--><span style="color:#FF0091"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0088--><span style="color:#FF0088"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0080--><span style="color:#FF0080"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0077--><span style="color:#FF0077"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE006F--><span style="color:#FE006F"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0067--><span style="color:#FF0067"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005E--><span style="color:#FF005E"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0056--><span style="color:#FF0056"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004D--><span style="color:#FF004D"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0045--><span style="color:#FF0045"><!--/coloro-->oi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE003C--><span style="color:#FE003C"><!--/coloro-->nt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0033--><span style="color:#FF0033"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002A--><span style="color:#FF002A"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0018--><span style="color:#FF0018"><!--/coloro-->vi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000E--><span style="color:#FF000E"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0004--><span style="color:#FF0004"><!--/coloro--> 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0500--><span style="color:#FF0500"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0F00--><span style="color:#FF0F00"><!--/coloro-->ep<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1800--><span style="color:#FF1800"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2100--><span style="color:#FF2100"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2A00--><span style="color:#FF2A00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3200--><span style="color:#FF3200"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3A00--><span style="color:#FF3A00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4200--><span style="color:#FF4200"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4A00--><span style="color:#FE4A00"><!--/coloro-->s.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5200--><span style="color:#FF5200"><!--/coloro-->

<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5900--><span style="color:#FE5900"><!--/coloro-->Al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6000--><span style="color:#FE6000"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6800--><span style="color:#FF6800"><!--/coloro-->: <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6F00--><span style="color:#FE6F00"><!--/coloro-->To<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7600--><span style="color:#FE7600"><!--/coloro-->da<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7E00--><span style="color:#FF7E00"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8500--><span style="color:#FF8500"><!--/coloro-->wa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8C00--><span style="color:#FE8C00"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9300--><span style="color:#FF9300"><!--/coloro-->SU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9B00--><span style="color:#FF9B00"><!--/coloro-->PP<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA200--><span style="color:#FEA200"><!--/coloro-->OS<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA900--><span style="color:#FFA900"><!--/coloro-->ED<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB100--><span style="color:#FFB100"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB900--><span style="color:#FFB900"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC100--><span style="color:#FFC100"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEC900--><span style="color:#FEC900"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FED100--><span style="color:#FED100"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE200--><span style="color:#FFE200"><!--/coloro-->ex<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEC00--><span style="color:#FFEC00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF500--><span style="color:#FFF500"><!--/coloro-->ep<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEFF00--><span style="color:#FEFF00"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F4FF00--><span style="color:#F4FF00"><!--/coloro-->od<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EAFF00--><span style="color:#EAFF00"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1FF00--><span style="color:#E1FF00"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8FE00--><span style="color:#D8FE00"><!--/coloro-->ir<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CEFF00--><span style="color:#CEFF00"><!--/coloro-->da<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6FF00--><span style="color:#C6FF00"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDFE00--><span style="color:#BDFE00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4FE00--><span style="color:#B4FE00"><!--/coloro-->bu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACFF00--><span style="color:#ACFF00"><!--/coloro-->t.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3FE00--><span style="color:#A3FE00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BFF00--><span style="color:#9BFF00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92FF00--><span style="color:#92FF00"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AFF00--><span style="color:#8AFF00"><!--/coloro-->la<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82FE00--><span style="color:#82FE00"><!--/coloro-->s,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79FF00--><span style="color:#79FF00"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70FE00--><span style="color:#70FE00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68FE00--><span style="color:#68FE00"><!--/coloro-->wa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FFE00--><span style="color:#5FFE00"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56FF00--><span style="color:#56FF00"><!--/coloro--> u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DFF00--><span style="color:#4DFF00"><!--/coloro-->nt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44FF00--><span style="color:#44FF00"><!--/coloro-->il<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3AFF00--><span style="color:#3AFF00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30FF00--><span style="color:#30FF00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26FF00--><span style="color:#26FF00"><!--/coloro--> 1<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CFF00--><span style="color:#1CFF00"><!--/coloro-->3t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11FF00--><span style="color:#11FF00"><!--/coloro-->h.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Paarish (Oct 1, 2011)

That's good... More time for me to try and catch up


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3912411:date=Oct 1 2011, 09:59 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Oct 1 2011, 09:59 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3912411"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->A[/color]<!--coloro:#00EAFF--><span style="color:#00EAFF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E1FF--><span style="color:#00E1FF"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D8FF--><span style="color:#00D8FF"><!--/coloro-->ug<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CFFF--><span style="color:#00CFFF"><!--/coloro-->ht<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7FF--><span style="color:#00C7FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFFF--><span style="color:#00BFFF"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7FF--><span style="color:#00B7FF"><!--/coloro-->t'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0FE--><span style="color:#00B0FE"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8FF--><span style="color:#00A8FF"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1FF--><span style="color:#00A1FF"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099FF--><span style="color:#0099FF"><!--/coloro--> o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092FE--><span style="color:#0092FE"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BFF--><span style="color:#008BFF"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083FF--><span style="color:#0083FF"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CFF--><span style="color:#007CFF"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075FE--><span style="color:#0075FE"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EFF--><span style="color:#006EFF"><!--/coloro-->gu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066FF--><span style="color:#0066FF"><!--/coloro-->ys<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FFF--><span style="color:#005FFF"><!--/coloro-->: <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro--> S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050FF--><span style="color:#0050FF"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048FF--><span style="color:#0048FF"><!--/coloro-->ul<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041FF--><span style="color:#0041FF"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039FF--><span style="color:#0039FF"><!--/coloro-->we<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030FF--><span style="color:#0030FF"><!--/coloro--> (<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028FF--><span style="color:#0028FF"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FFF--><span style="color:#001FFF"><!--/coloro-->k <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016FF--><span style="color:#0016FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DFF--><span style="color:#000DFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003FF--><span style="color:#0003FF"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600FF--><span style="color:#0600FF"><!--/coloro-->ds<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000FF--><span style="color:#1000FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900FF--><span style="color:#1900FF"><!--/coloro-->o)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300FE--><span style="color:#2300FE"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00FF--><span style="color:#2C00FF"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500FF--><span style="color:#3500FF"><!--/coloro-->ge<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00FF--><span style="color:#3E00FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600FF--><span style="color:#4600FF"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00FF--><span style="color:#4F00FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700FF--><span style="color:#5700FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000FF--><span style="color:#6000FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800FE--><span style="color:#6800FE"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100FF--><span style="color:#7100FF"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100FF--><span style="color:#8100FF"><!--/coloro-->h <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00FE--><span style="color:#8A00FE"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300FF--><span style="color:#9300FF"><!--/coloro-->nk<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00FE--><span style="color:#9B00FE"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400FF--><span style="color:#A400FF"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00FF--><span style="color:#AD00FF"><!--/coloro--> P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C000FF--><span style="color:#C000FF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CA00FE--><span style="color:#CA00FE"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D400FF--><span style="color:#D400FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE00FF--><span style="color:#DE00FF"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E900FE--><span style="color:#E900FE"><!--/coloro-->? <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F400FF--><span style="color:#F400FF"><!--/coloro-->It<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FD--><span style="color:#FF00FD"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00F2--><span style="color:#FE00F2"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E7--><span style="color:#FF00E7"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DC--><span style="color:#FF00DC"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D2--><span style="color:#FF00D2"><!--/coloro--> u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C8--><span style="color:#FF00C8"><!--/coloro-->nl<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00BE--><span style="color:#FE00BE"><!--/coloro-->oc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B5--><span style="color:#FF00B5"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AC--><span style="color:#FF00AC"><!--/coloro-->d,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A3--><span style="color:#FE00A3"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE009A--><span style="color:#FE009A"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0091--><span style="color:#FF0091"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0088--><span style="color:#FF0088"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0080--><span style="color:#FF0080"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0077--><span style="color:#FF0077"><!--/coloro-->'s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE006F--><span style="color:#FE006F"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0067--><span style="color:#FF0067"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005E--><span style="color:#FF005E"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0056--><span style="color:#FF0056"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004D--><span style="color:#FF004D"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0045--><span style="color:#FF0045"><!--/coloro-->oi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE003C--><span style="color:#FE003C"><!--/coloro-->nt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0033--><span style="color:#FF0033"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002A--><span style="color:#FF002A"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0018--><span style="color:#FF0018"><!--/coloro-->vi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000E--><span style="color:#FF000E"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0004--><span style="color:#FF0004"><!--/coloro--> 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0500--><span style="color:#FF0500"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0F00--><span style="color:#FF0F00"><!--/coloro-->ep<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1800--><span style="color:#FF1800"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2100--><span style="color:#FF2100"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2A00--><span style="color:#FF2A00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3200--><span style="color:#FF3200"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3A00--><span style="color:#FF3A00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4200--><span style="color:#FF4200"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4A00--><span style="color:#FE4A00"><!--/coloro-->s.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
*glares at Ace faith for suggesting the idea but neglecting mention of my pony threads*
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />
*unless all my pony threads were locked/deleted*

Actually, I'm against joining this thread with monkat's... >_>; 

And I already knew about the new ep delay >_<; 
*cuts wrist out of frustration* 
*realizes its a butter knife* 
*uses a plastic knife instead*
*starts bleeding*
OH GOD, WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE THIS!?
*runs around like a headless <strike>chicken</strike> scootaloo*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure about having this thread merged with monkat's pony thread, but I'm looking forward to a stickied pony thread.


----------



## Ace (Oct 1, 2011)

This is apparently the official banner for their upcoming Halloween episode, on the 22nd this month! It's also rumored to have Princess Luna in it! Anypony excite?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> This is apparently the official banner for their upcoming Halloween episode, on the 22nd this month! It's also rumored to have Princess Luna in it! Anypony excite?







Heck yea!!! 
Poor luna though >_> no body likes her after nightmare moon incident


----------



## Ace (Oct 1, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3912579:date=Oct 1 2011, 05:19 PM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Oct 1 2011, 05:19 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3912579"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Heck yea!!! 
Poor luna though >_> no body likes her after nightmare moon incident<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Ac<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB1--><span style="color:#00FFB1"><!--/coloro-->tu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBD--><span style="color:#00FFBD"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCA--><span style="color:#00FFCA"><!--/coloro-->ly<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD7--><span style="color:#00FFD7"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE4--><span style="color:#00FFE4"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF2--><span style="color:#00FFF2"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FDFF--><span style="color:#00FDFF"><!--/coloro-->pr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EFFF--><span style="color:#00EFFF"><!--/coloro-->et<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro-->ty<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FF--><span style="color:#00D5FF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C9FF--><span style="color:#00C9FF"><!--/coloro-->ur<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDFF--><span style="color:#00BDFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2FF--><span style="color:#00B2FF"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7FF--><span style="color:#00A7FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DFE--><span style="color:#009DFE"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092FF--><span style="color:#0092FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088FF--><span style="color:#0088FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073FF--><span style="color:#0073FF"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069FF--><span style="color:#0069FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EFF--><span style="color:#005EFF"><!--/coloro-->ee<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053FF--><span style="color:#0053FF"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048FF--><span style="color:#0048FF"><!--/coloro-->wa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031FE--><span style="color:#0031FE"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025FF--><span style="color:#0025FF"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BFF--><span style="color:#000BFF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200FF--><span style="color:#0200FF"><!--/coloro-->ee<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000FF--><span style="color:#1000FF"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00FF--><span style="color:#1E00FF"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00FE--><span style="color:#2B00FE"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800FE--><span style="color:#3800FE"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400FF--><span style="color:#4400FF"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100FF--><span style="color:#5100FF"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500FF--><span style="color:#7500FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100FF--><span style="color:#8100FF"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00FF--><span style="color:#8E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00FE--><span style="color:#9A00FE"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700FF--><span style="color:#A700FF"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B400FF--><span style="color:#B400FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C100FF--><span style="color:#C100FF"><!--/coloro-->fa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro-->ns<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE00FF--><span style="color:#DE00FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EE00FF--><span style="color:#EE00FF"><!--/coloro-->ei<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00FE--><span style="color:#FE00FE"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00EE--><span style="color:#FE00EE"><!--/coloro--> d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DF--><span style="color:#FF00DF"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D0--><span style="color:#FF00D0"><!--/coloro-->sa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C2--><span style="color:#FF00C2"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B4--><span style="color:#FF00B4"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009A--><span style="color:#FF009A"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008E--><span style="color:#FF008E"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0082--><span style="color:#FF0082"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0075--><span style="color:#FF0075"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0069--><span style="color:#FF0069"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005D--><span style="color:#FF005D"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0051--><span style="color:#FF0051"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0045--><span style="color:#FF0045"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002C--><span style="color:#FF002C"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001E--><span style="color:#FF001E"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0011--><span style="color:#FF0011"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0003--><span style="color:#FF0003"><!--/coloro--> S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0B00--><span style="color:#FF0B00"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1800--><span style="color:#FF1800"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2500--><span style="color:#FF2500"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3100--><span style="color:#FF3100"><!--/coloro-->2 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->op<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4800--><span style="color:#FF4800"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5300--><span style="color:#FE5300"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5E00--><span style="color:#FE5E00"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6800--><span style="color:#FF6800"><!--/coloro-->Do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7300--><span style="color:#FF7300"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7D00--><span style="color:#FF7D00"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8700--><span style="color:#FE8700"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9200--><span style="color:#FF9200"><!--/coloro-->ma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9C00--><span style="color:#FE9C00"><!--/coloro-->tt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA700--><span style="color:#FFA700"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB200--><span style="color:#FFB200"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBD00--><span style="color:#FFBD00"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC900--><span style="color:#FFC900"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD500--><span style="color:#FFD500"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE100--><span style="color:#FFE100"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEE00--><span style="color:#FFEE00"><!--/coloro-->gh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEFC00--><span style="color:#FEFC00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4FE00--><span style="color:#E4FE00"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D7FF00--><span style="color:#D7FF00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAFE00--><span style="color:#CAFE00"><!--/coloro-->t?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEFE00--><span style="color:#BEFE00"><!--/coloro--> W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1FF00--><span style="color:#B1FF00"><!--/coloro-->e'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5FF00--><span style="color:#A5FF00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99FF00--><span style="color:#99FF00"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DFF00--><span style="color:#8DFF00"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75FE00--><span style="color:#75FE00"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68FF00--><span style="color:#68FF00"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CFE00--><span style="color:#5CFE00"><!--/coloro-->na<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FFF00--><span style="color:#4FFF00"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41FE00--><span style="color:#41FE00"><!--/coloro-->av<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33FF00--><span style="color:#33FF00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#25FF00--><span style="color:#25FF00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#16FF00--><span style="color:#16FF00"><!--/coloro-->r!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3912584:date=Oct 2 2011, 01:21 AM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Oct 2 2011, 01:21 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3912584"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3912579:date=Oct 1 2011, 05:19 PM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Oct 1 2011, 05:19 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3912579"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Heck yea!!! 
Poor luna though >_> no body likes her after nightmare moon incident<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Ac<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB1--><span style="color:#00FFB1"><!--/coloro-->tu<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBD--><span style="color:#00FFBD"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCA--><span style="color:#00FFCA"><!--/coloro-->ly<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD7--><span style="color:#00FFD7"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE4--><span style="color:#00FFE4"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF2--><span style="color:#00FFF2"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FDFF--><span style="color:#00FDFF"><!--/coloro-->pr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EFFF--><span style="color:#00EFFF"><!--/coloro-->et<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro-->ty<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FF--><span style="color:#00D5FF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C9FF--><span style="color:#00C9FF"><!--/coloro-->ur<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDFF--><span style="color:#00BDFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2FF--><span style="color:#00B2FF"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7FF--><span style="color:#00A7FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DFE--><span style="color:#009DFE"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092FF--><span style="color:#0092FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088FF--><span style="color:#0088FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073FF--><span style="color:#0073FF"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069FF--><span style="color:#0069FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EFF--><span style="color:#005EFF"><!--/coloro-->ee<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053FF--><span style="color:#0053FF"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048FF--><span style="color:#0048FF"><!--/coloro-->wa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031FE--><span style="color:#0031FE"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025FF--><span style="color:#0025FF"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BFF--><span style="color:#000BFF"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200FF--><span style="color:#0200FF"><!--/coloro-->ee<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000FF--><span style="color:#1000FF"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00FF--><span style="color:#1E00FF"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00FE--><span style="color:#2B00FE"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800FE--><span style="color:#3800FE"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400FF--><span style="color:#4400FF"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100FF--><span style="color:#5100FF"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500FF--><span style="color:#7500FF"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100FF--><span style="color:#8100FF"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00FF--><span style="color:#8E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00FE--><span style="color:#9A00FE"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700FF--><span style="color:#A700FF"><!--/coloro-->om<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B400FF--><span style="color:#B400FF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C100FF--><span style="color:#C100FF"><!--/coloro-->fa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro-->ns<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE00FF--><span style="color:#DE00FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EE00FF--><span style="color:#EE00FF"><!--/coloro-->ei<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00FE--><span style="color:#FE00FE"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00EE--><span style="color:#FE00EE"><!--/coloro--> d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DF--><span style="color:#FF00DF"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D0--><span style="color:#FF00D0"><!--/coloro-->sa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C2--><span style="color:#FF00C2"><!--/coloro-->po<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B4--><span style="color:#FF00B4"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->te<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009A--><span style="color:#FF009A"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008E--><span style="color:#FF008E"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0082--><span style="color:#FF0082"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0075--><span style="color:#FF0075"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0069--><span style="color:#FF0069"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005D--><span style="color:#FF005D"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0051--><span style="color:#FF0051"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0045--><span style="color:#FF0045"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002C--><span style="color:#FF002C"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001E--><span style="color:#FF001E"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0011--><span style="color:#FF0011"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0003--><span style="color:#FF0003"><!--/coloro--> S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0B00--><span style="color:#FF0B00"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1800--><span style="color:#FF1800"><!--/coloro-->so<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2500--><span style="color:#FF2500"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3100--><span style="color:#FF3100"><!--/coloro-->2 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->op<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4800--><span style="color:#FF4800"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5300--><span style="color:#FE5300"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5E00--><span style="color:#FE5E00"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6800--><span style="color:#FF6800"><!--/coloro-->Do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7300--><span style="color:#FF7300"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7D00--><span style="color:#FF7D00"><!--/coloro-->n'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8700--><span style="color:#FE8700"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9200--><span style="color:#FF9200"><!--/coloro-->ma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9C00--><span style="color:#FE9C00"><!--/coloro-->tt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA700--><span style="color:#FFA700"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB200--><span style="color:#FFB200"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBD00--><span style="color:#FFBD00"><!--/coloro-->ow<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC900--><span style="color:#FFC900"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD500--><span style="color:#FFD500"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE100--><span style="color:#FFE100"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEE00--><span style="color:#FFEE00"><!--/coloro-->gh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEFC00--><span style="color:#FEFC00"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->do<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4FE00--><span style="color:#E4FE00"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D7FF00--><span style="color:#D7FF00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAFE00--><span style="color:#CAFE00"><!--/coloro-->t?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEFE00--><span style="color:#BEFE00"><!--/coloro--> W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1FF00--><span style="color:#B1FF00"><!--/coloro-->e'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5FF00--><span style="color:#A5FF00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99FF00--><span style="color:#99FF00"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DFF00--><span style="color:#8DFF00"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->ll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75FE00--><span style="color:#75FE00"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68FF00--><span style="color:#68FF00"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CFE00--><span style="color:#5CFE00"><!--/coloro-->na<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FFF00--><span style="color:#4FFF00"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41FE00--><span style="color:#41FE00"><!--/coloro-->av<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33FF00--><span style="color:#33FF00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#25FF00--><span style="color:#25FF00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#16FF00--><span style="color:#16FF00"><!--/coloro-->r!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I meant in the context of equestria >_>;;


----------



## Ace (Oct 1, 2011)

Eh, she was probably forgiven because Nightmare Moon wasn't actually Princess Luna: it was an evil spirit that took her.
Then again, I'm not entirely certain if that's canon or not.

ACEDIT: Wow, we've officially surpassed the length of the Coffee Crew's thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Silly Ponies....


----------



## Paarish (Oct 1, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> ~IMAGE SNIP~
> 
> This is apparently the official banner for their upcoming Halloween episode, on the 22nd this month! It's also rumored to have Princess Luna in it! Anypony excite?



Wow now I REALLY need to catch up!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 1, 2011)

just


----------



## machomuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 1, 2011)

nightmare moon was the first two eps of season 1 right? and luna w/o the armor is cute, but eve with the armor, she's still okay too.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 2, 2011)

News says Luna is poised have an episode centered around her. Episode four I think.

I didn't read too much into it, because I didn't want to spoil it.


----------



## Ace (Oct 2, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3913200:date=Oct 2 2011, 02:11 AM:name=ShakeBunny)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ShakeBunny @ Oct 2 2011, 02:11 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3913200"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->News says Luna is poised have an episode centered around her. Episode four I think.

I didn't read too much into it, because I didn't want to spoil it.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCD--><span style="color:#00FFCD"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFA--><span style="color:#00FFFA"><!--/coloro-->gh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D7FF--><span style="color:#00D7FF"><!--/coloro-->t,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1FF--><span style="color:#00B1FF"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008EFF--><span style="color:#008EFF"><!--/coloro-->ic<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CFF--><span style="color:#006CFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FE--><span style="color:#0049FE"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023FF--><span style="color:#0023FF"><!--/coloro--> k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900FE--><span style="color:#0900FE"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500FE--><span style="color:#3500FE"><!--/coloro-->w <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500FF--><span style="color:#8500FF"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00FF--><span style="color:#AE00FF"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB00FF--><span style="color:#DB00FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00ED--><span style="color:#FF00ED"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BD--><span style="color:#FF00BD"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0092--><span style="color:#FF0092"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006A--><span style="color:#FF006A"><!--/coloro-->ab<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0043--><span style="color:#FF0043"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0018--><span style="color:#FE0018"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1500--><span style="color:#FF1500"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6100--><span style="color:#FE6100"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8300--><span style="color:#FF8300"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->Eq<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCA00--><span style="color:#FFCA00"><!--/coloro-->ue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF300--><span style="color:#FFF300"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DCFF00--><span style="color:#DCFF00"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2FE00--><span style="color:#B2FE00"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BFF00--><span style="color:#8BFF00"><!--/coloro-->Da<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63FF00--><span style="color:#63FF00"><!--/coloro-->il<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#37FF00--><span style="color:#37FF00"><!--/coloro-->y!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB0--><span style="color:#00FFB0"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBB--><span style="color:#00FFBB"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC6--><span style="color:#00FFC6"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD2--><span style="color:#00FFD2"><!--/coloro-->we<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEDD--><span style="color:#00FEDD"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEA--><span style="color:#00FFEA"><!--/coloro-->r,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF6--><span style="color:#00FFF6"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FAFE--><span style="color:#00FAFE"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EDFF--><span style="color:#00EDFF"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D6FF--><span style="color:#00D6FF"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CBFF--><span style="color:#00CBFF"><!--/coloro-->fe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1FE--><span style="color:#00C1FE"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7FF--><span style="color:#00B7FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADFF--><span style="color:#00ADFF"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3FF--><span style="color:#00A3FF"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099FF--><span style="color:#0099FF"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090FF--><span style="color:#0090FF"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FF--><span style="color:#0087FF"><!--/coloro-->rt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->: <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074FE--><span style="color:#0074FE"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BFF--><span style="color:#006BFF"><!--/coloro--> M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061FF--><span style="color:#0061FF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->Li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EFF--><span style="color:#004EFF"><!--/coloro-->tt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044FF--><span style="color:#0044FF"><!--/coloro-->le<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AFF--><span style="color:#003AFF"><!--/coloro--> P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FFF--><span style="color:#002FFF"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024FF--><span style="color:#0024FF"><!--/coloro-->y:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro--> F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CFF--><span style="color:#000CFF"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FE--><span style="color:#0000FE"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00FF--><span style="color:#0C00FF"><!--/coloro-->ds<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900FF--><span style="color:#1900FF"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500FF--><span style="color:#2500FF"><!--/coloro-->p <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000FF--><span style="color:#3000FF"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00FF--><span style="color:#3C00FF"><!--/coloro--> M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700FF--><span style="color:#4700FF"><!--/coloro-->ag<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200FF--><span style="color:#5200FF"><!--/coloro-->ic<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800FE--><span style="color:#6800FE"><!--/coloro-->et<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00FF--><span style="color:#7E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900FF--><span style="color:#8900FF"><!--/coloro--> d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400FF--><span style="color:#9400FF"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00FE--><span style="color:#9F00FE"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00FF--><span style="color:#AB00FF"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C300FF--><span style="color:#C300FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DD00FF--><span style="color:#DD00FF"><!--/coloro-->ef<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EB00FE--><span style="color:#EB00FE"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F900FF--><span style="color:#F900FF"><!--/coloro-->e?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F5--><span style="color:#FF00F5"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E6--><span style="color:#FF00E6"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D9--><span style="color:#FF00D9"><!--/coloro-->ec<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CC--><span style="color:#FF00CC"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BF--><span style="color:#FF00BF"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B3--><span style="color:#FF00B3"><!--/coloro-->Mr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->s.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009C--><span style="color:#FF009C"><!--/coloro--> F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0090--><span style="color:#FF0090"><!--/coloro-->au<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0085--><span style="color:#FF0085"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007A--><span style="color:#FF007A"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006F--><span style="color:#FF006F"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0064--><span style="color:#FF0064"><!--/coloro-->ki<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE005A--><span style="color:#FE005A"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004F--><span style="color:#FF004F"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0044--><span style="color:#FF0044"><!--/coloro-->bo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002D--><span style="color:#FF002D"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0015--><span style="color:#FF0015"><!--/coloro-->ir<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0008--><span style="color:#FF0008"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0400--><span style="color:#FF0400"><!--/coloro-->ge<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1000--><span style="color:#FE1000"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1C00--><span style="color:#FF1C00"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2700--><span style="color:#FF2700"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3200--><span style="color:#FF3200"><!--/coloro-->g/<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4700--><span style="color:#FE4700"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5100--><span style="color:#FE5100"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5B00--><span style="color:#FF5B00"><!--/coloro-->ct<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6400--><span style="color:#FF6400"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6E00--><span style="color:#FF6E00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7700--><span style="color:#FE7700"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8000--><span style="color:#FF8000"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8A00--><span style="color:#FF8A00"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9300--><span style="color:#FF9300"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9C00--><span style="color:#FE9C00"><!--/coloro-->ft<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA600--><span style="color:#FFA600"><!--/coloro-->ed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB000--><span style="color:#FFB000"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBA00--><span style="color:#FFBA00"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC400--><span style="color:#FFC400"><!--/coloro-->ma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCF00--><span style="color:#FFCF00"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE500--><span style="color:#FFE500"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF100--><span style="color:#FFF100"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEFE00--><span style="color:#FEFE00"><!--/coloro-->da<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E6FF00--><span style="color:#E6FF00"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DAFF00--><span style="color:#DAFF00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CEFE00--><span style="color:#CEFE00"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C3FE00--><span style="color:#C3FE00"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7FF00--><span style="color:#B7FF00"><!--/coloro-->s,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACFE00--><span style="color:#ACFE00"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2FE00--><span style="color:#A2FE00"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97FF00--><span style="color:#97FF00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CFF00--><span style="color:#8CFF00"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76FF00--><span style="color:#76FF00"><!--/coloro-->w <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BFF00--><span style="color:#6BFF00"><!--/coloro-->fa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FFF00--><span style="color:#5FFF00"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54FE00--><span style="color:#54FE00"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48FF00--><span style="color:#48FF00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CFF00--><span style="color:#3CFF00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FFE00--><span style="color:#2FFE00"><!--/coloro-->ey<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22FF00--><span style="color:#22FF00"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14FF00--><span style="color:#14FF00"><!--/coloro-->o?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3913202:date=Oct 2 2011, 10:13 AM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Oct 2 2011, 10:13 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3913202"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3913200:date=Oct 2 2011, 02:11 AM:name=ShakeBunny)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ShakeBunny @ Oct 2 2011, 02:11 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3913200"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->News says Luna is poised have an episode centered around her. Episode four I think.

I didn't read too much into it, because I didn't want to spoil it.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCD--><span style="color:#00FFCD"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFA--><span style="color:#00FFFA"><!--/coloro-->gh<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D7FF--><span style="color:#00D7FF"><!--/coloro-->t,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1FF--><span style="color:#00B1FF"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008EFF--><span style="color:#008EFF"><!--/coloro-->ic<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CFF--><span style="color:#006CFF"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FE--><span style="color:#0049FE"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023FF--><span style="color:#0023FF"><!--/coloro--> k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900FE--><span style="color:#0900FE"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500FE--><span style="color:#3500FE"><!--/coloro-->w <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->I'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500FF--><span style="color:#8500FF"><!--/coloro-->m <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00FF--><span style="color:#AE00FF"><!--/coloro-->no<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB00FF--><span style="color:#DB00FF"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00ED--><span style="color:#FF00ED"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BD--><span style="color:#FF00BD"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0092--><span style="color:#FF0092"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006A--><span style="color:#FF006A"><!--/coloro-->ab<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0043--><span style="color:#FF0043"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0018--><span style="color:#FE0018"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1500--><span style="color:#FF1500"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->ad<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6100--><span style="color:#FE6100"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8300--><span style="color:#FF8300"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->Eq<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCA00--><span style="color:#FFCA00"><!--/coloro-->ue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF300--><span style="color:#FFF300"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DCFF00--><span style="color:#DCFF00"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2FE00--><span style="color:#B2FE00"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BFF00--><span style="color:#8BFF00"><!--/coloro-->Da<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63FF00--><span style="color:#63FF00"><!--/coloro-->il<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#37FF00--><span style="color:#37FF00"><!--/coloro-->y!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB0--><span style="color:#00FFB0"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBB--><span style="color:#00FFBB"><!--/coloro-->, <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC6--><span style="color:#00FFC6"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD2--><span style="color:#00FFD2"><!--/coloro-->we<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEDD--><span style="color:#00FEDD"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEA--><span style="color:#00FFEA"><!--/coloro-->r,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF6--><span style="color:#00FFF6"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FAFE--><span style="color:#00FAFE"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EDFF--><span style="color:#00EDFF"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D6FF--><span style="color:#00D6FF"><!--/coloro-->a <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CBFF--><span style="color:#00CBFF"><!--/coloro-->fe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1FE--><span style="color:#00C1FE"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7FF--><span style="color:#00B7FF"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADFF--><span style="color:#00ADFF"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3FF--><span style="color:#00A3FF"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099FF--><span style="color:#0099FF"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090FF--><span style="color:#0090FF"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FF--><span style="color:#0087FF"><!--/coloro-->rt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->: <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074FE--><span style="color:#0074FE"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BFF--><span style="color:#006BFF"><!--/coloro--> M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061FF--><span style="color:#0061FF"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->Li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EFF--><span style="color:#004EFF"><!--/coloro-->tt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044FF--><span style="color:#0044FF"><!--/coloro-->le<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AFF--><span style="color:#003AFF"><!--/coloro--> P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FFF--><span style="color:#002FFF"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024FF--><span style="color:#0024FF"><!--/coloro-->y:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro--> F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CFF--><span style="color:#000CFF"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FE--><span style="color:#0000FE"><!--/coloro-->en<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00FF--><span style="color:#0C00FF"><!--/coloro-->ds<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900FF--><span style="color:#1900FF"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500FF--><span style="color:#2500FF"><!--/coloro-->p <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000FF--><span style="color:#3000FF"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00FF--><span style="color:#3C00FF"><!--/coloro--> M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700FF--><span style="color:#4700FF"><!--/coloro-->ag<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200FF--><span style="color:#5200FF"><!--/coloro-->ic<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800FE--><span style="color:#6800FE"><!--/coloro-->et<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00FF--><span style="color:#7E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900FF--><span style="color:#8900FF"><!--/coloro--> d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400FF--><span style="color:#9400FF"><!--/coloro-->ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00FE--><span style="color:#9F00FE"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00FF--><span style="color:#AB00FF"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C300FF--><span style="color:#C300FF"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DD00FF--><span style="color:#DD00FF"><!--/coloro-->ef<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EB00FE--><span style="color:#EB00FE"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F900FF--><span style="color:#F900FF"><!--/coloro-->e?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F5--><span style="color:#FF00F5"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E6--><span style="color:#FF00E6"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D9--><span style="color:#FF00D9"><!--/coloro-->ec<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CC--><span style="color:#FF00CC"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BF--><span style="color:#FF00BF"><!--/coloro-->l <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B3--><span style="color:#FF00B3"><!--/coloro-->Mr<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->s.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009C--><span style="color:#FF009C"><!--/coloro--> F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0090--><span style="color:#FF0090"><!--/coloro-->au<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0085--><span style="color:#FF0085"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007A--><span style="color:#FF007A"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006F--><span style="color:#FF006F"><!--/coloro-->al<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0064--><span style="color:#FF0064"><!--/coloro-->ki<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE005A--><span style="color:#FE005A"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004F--><span style="color:#FF004F"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0044--><span style="color:#FF0044"><!--/coloro-->bo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002D--><span style="color:#FF002D"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0015--><span style="color:#FF0015"><!--/coloro-->ir<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0008--><span style="color:#FF0008"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0400--><span style="color:#FF0400"><!--/coloro-->ge<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1000--><span style="color:#FE1000"><!--/coloro--> r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1C00--><span style="color:#FF1C00"><!--/coloro-->at<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2700--><span style="color:#FF2700"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3200--><span style="color:#FF3200"><!--/coloro-->g/<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4700--><span style="color:#FE4700"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5100--><span style="color:#FE5100"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5B00--><span style="color:#FF5B00"><!--/coloro-->ct<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6400--><span style="color:#FF6400"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6E00--><span style="color:#FF6E00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7700--><span style="color:#FE7700"><!--/coloro-->be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8000--><span style="color:#FF8000"><!--/coloro-->in<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8A00--><span style="color:#FF8A00"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9300--><span style="color:#FF9300"><!--/coloro-->li<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9C00--><span style="color:#FE9C00"><!--/coloro-->ft<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA600--><span style="color:#FFA600"><!--/coloro-->ed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB000--><span style="color:#FFB000"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBA00--><span style="color:#FFBA00"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC400--><span style="color:#FFC400"><!--/coloro-->ma<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCF00--><span style="color:#FFCF00"><!--/coloro-->ke<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE500--><span style="color:#FFE500"><!--/coloro-->or<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF100--><span style="color:#FFF100"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEFE00--><span style="color:#FEFE00"><!--/coloro-->da<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E6FF00--><span style="color:#E6FF00"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DAFF00--><span style="color:#DAFF00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CEFE00--><span style="color:#CEFE00"><!--/coloro-->hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C3FE00--><span style="color:#C3FE00"><!--/coloro-->ng<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7FF00--><span style="color:#B7FF00"><!--/coloro-->s,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACFE00--><span style="color:#ACFE00"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2FE00--><span style="color:#A2FE00"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97FF00--><span style="color:#97FF00"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CFF00--><span style="color:#8CFF00"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76FF00--><span style="color:#76FF00"><!--/coloro-->w <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BFF00--><span style="color:#6BFF00"><!--/coloro-->fa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FFF00--><span style="color:#5FFF00"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54FE00--><span style="color:#54FE00"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48FF00--><span style="color:#48FF00"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CFF00--><span style="color:#3CFF00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FFE00--><span style="color:#2FFE00"><!--/coloro-->ey<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22FF00--><span style="color:#22FF00"><!--/coloro--> g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14FF00--><span style="color:#14FF00"><!--/coloro-->o?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I don't think they're gonna make the show darker >_>; they might make another ep or two darker than usual, but apart from that i seriously doubt it...

And the spoiler wasn't all that spoilary anyway >_>; ... 


Spoiler: not that i made allusions to it or anything...



<img src="http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/newsfeed/000/175/310/Applejack%20Lying_000001.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 2, 2011)

inb4 luna goes insane again >>


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> inb4 luna goes insane again >>


Luna is too awesome to go insane multiple times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's not twilight >_>;


----------



## Ace (Oct 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> She's not twilight pinkamena >_>;



Fixed.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, I doubt they'd do another, "Oh shit Luna is nuts!" episode.

My best guess is it will have her still feeling under-appreciated in some way, only to realize lots of ponies care about her.


----------



## Ace (Oct 3, 2011)

If you've read my blog today, you'll find I've had a rather hectic and bleak day. Could I please have some of your D'awwww pictures, please? I'd feel a ton better if some of you would post some.


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler: I dont have much of those













Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

that derpy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why you kill my mood..


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Because its the only comic i have that i categorize with "daww" >_>;


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 4, 2011)

.... I actually teared up a little with that Pinkie Pie one.

My dad has diabetes, and it can be really hard on him sometimes.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm afraid to ask, just how did this 'pony' craze started all of sudden?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to ask, just how did this 'pony' craze started all of sudden?


Does this pic answer your question?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 4, 2011)

@Hydreigon - So I guess it's the same with me from 'Jewel Riders', 'Sailor Moon', 'True Happiness', and now this. There must be a good reason why I'm doing a storyline with them inside my head. @[email protected]


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 4, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> @Hydreigon - So I guess it's the same with me from 'Jewel Riders', 'Sailor Moon', 'True Happiness', and now this. There must be a good reason why I'm doing a storyline with them inside my head. @[email protected]



Because its cocaine in a T.V. screen?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 4, 2011)

It's my birthday. Have some dubstep/techno to celebrate:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R677MV--WI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Oct 4, 2011)

happy birthday shakebunny


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:
			
		

> It's my birthday. Have some dubstep/techno to celebrate:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R677MV--WI&feature=related[/youtube]


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ShakeBunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*listens to first 3 secs before remembering it in full*
Oh that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; the result of listening to nothing but brony music.


----------



## Ace (Oct 4, 2011)

Bumping with some not-sure-if humanized maid-costumed cloud-sitting Celestia. Why? I found it full of d'aww, which is exactly what I've needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I feel much better today, in all honesty. But I still can't believe there's been no news surrounding the accident. I suppose these sort of things get quieted down.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 4, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Bumping with some not-sure-if humanized maid-costumed cloud-sitting Celestia. Why? I found it full of d'aww, which is exactly what I've needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He witnessed a girl falling on the tracks. I was freaking shocked when I read his blog...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, Ace.

... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ace (Oct 5, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:
			
		

> Wow, Ace.
> 
> ... I'm so sorry.



I'm really all better now. I wished I could say the same for the poor person who fell onto the tracks. This is the sort of incident that doesn't get reported in the news, net or TV, sadly. I won't hear the end of it...











 Cheered up.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 5, 2011)

is there a new episode this week? I've altered my sleeping schedule to basically watch this show...


----------



## Ace (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> is there a new episode this week? I've altered my sleeping schedule to basically watch this show...


Next episode is upon us the 13th of October! So the coming week is Pony Saturday.

I'm lucky I don't have to: I literally roll over from my bed, turn on the PC, and I can stream it as I wake up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ponies in bed = AWESOME!





ACEDIT:

Looks like I fumbled up the date. It's the 15th!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 5, 2011)

such a long wait u_u its worth it but I wonder what they are holding back..


----------



## Ace (Oct 5, 2011)

Episode synopsis: "Hyper-organized Twilight panics when she can’t find a lesson about friendship for her weekly letter to Princess Celestia."

The episode after is a Halloween episode that will *gasp* HAVE LUUUUUUUNNA!!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 5, 2011)

is that a rumor or is it true? (the luna thing)


----------



## Ace (Oct 5, 2011)

The Luna thing is 95% true!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 5, 2011)

WHAT is THE OTHER 5%!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 5, 2011)

The 5% is uncertainty although its already confirmed >_>;

I mean the ep is frikken called "Luna Eclipsed"


----------



## Ace (Oct 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> The 5% is uncertainty although its already confirmed >_>;
> 
> I mean the ep is frikken called "Luna Eclipsed"



Luna Eclipsed?

*hopes the avatar I made for you will be used in the episode*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 5, 2011)

I am very excite!


----------



## Ace (Oct 6, 2011)

STORYTIME:

*goes to school*
*Goes to Silly Swedish Class*
*Reads text about horses*
*something something something ponies clopping through the city*
*My reaction: （╯°□°）╯  ┻━┻*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

I figure this would be an interesting insight on the topic of ponies


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

why is rarity used to not like the show??


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

cause it is rare to find one that acts like that :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

On that note: Fluttershy is my waifu!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

So i peek for the first time in here and the first thing


			
				FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> On that note: Fluttershy is my waifu!


welp ok i am gone

Kidding, i need to watch this sometime, looks cute and fun~


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

Just realized I'm getting the hub this month as a free preview. Finally MLP on my big screen :3


----------



## Ace (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm possibly getting the channel that airs Swedish MLP-dub in a few weeks.

However, from what I can get from Swedish bronies, the dub is so bad that they translate "my magic" from the Winter Wrap-Up song as "my magic wand" ಠ_ಠ

I dunno, whudduya think, guys?

~Ace™


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

sounds dirty


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

XXX my little pony friendship is XXX swedish edition?


----------



## Ace (Oct 7, 2011)

I reacted the same way...

~Ace™


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 8, 2011)

God damn it you guys...thanks..

Look what you've gotten me into now! Look at my sig! LOOK AT IT!? YOU'VE MADE ME A WARKING BRONIE!

I don't even get this...I know this is a show for kids...but why do I like it so much!?

FrozenIndignation, I am totally blaming this on you! It's your fault!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Excellent...no one suspects a thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*vanishes into the darkness*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 8, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> On that note: Fluttershy is my waifu!



Okay, you can be with Fluttershy, but I saw AJ first.

Hooves off.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 8, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the risk of sounding like a perv, and I don't intend for it to come off that way.

Everyone better back away from R. Dash...she's mai biz-natch!


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 8, 2011)

*On this whole My Little Pony thing, I just have one thing to say on behalf of furverts (furry perverts) everywhere:
*






That is all.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

No just no, I mean when I watch something I can care less for the hunt for 'booty'. I have not yet watch MLP:FIS only because I might cry from the sheer nostalgia of those other girly shows I use to watch. Like '*Princess Gwenevere and the Jewel Riders*' and Sailor Moon. Although it's surprising how tame some of the shows can be without losing that charm aka 'Friendship, Harmony, Laughter, and Courage'


----------



## Ace (Oct 8, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:


> QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Oct 7 2011, 07:57 AM)
> On that note: Fluttershy is my waifu!
> 
> 
> ...





FrozenIndignation said:


> On that note: Fluttershy is my waifu!


Eh, I still win, by having the three musical ponies (Vinyl Scratch, Octavia and Lyra) 

ACEDIT: Can someone also tell me why my troll thread about post count here got removed? I thought it was pretty obvious that the EOF will never count postcounts...


----------



## Jax (Oct 8, 2011)

HAI GUISE SO I HERD THERES PONIES HERE!


----------



## Ace (Oct 8, 2011)

Jax said:


> HAI GUISE SO I HERD THERES PONIES HERE!


GTO THAT RITE! RAE YUO DUHRPY HOOVOES?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Nope, no ponies here.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

machomuu said:


> Nope, no ponies here.


eh!?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 9, 2011)

Beign the kinda guy I am, I have to post these :V


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I've reached post 750, which means it's time for a new avatar, consarn it! Anyone objecting to the one I currently have?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

I DO! I LIKE THIS ONE! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

I concur about your current avatar being awesome...


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 9, 2011)

ima gonna send all the ponies to the glue factory


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

i like your current ava. so manly.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

Ace's new avatar...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah, so that is what Ace is into these days...

>_>; this thread needs moar pony pics


----------



## Ace (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like it took some time, but my avatar got removed, because it's against the rules 

Can we has more Derpy in here, now?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

OH GOD WRONG THREAD


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

*salutes ace's now discarded avatar*
Now as for more derpy:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cupcakes...is that Rainbow Dash's corpse inside them, Frozen?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Cupcakes...is that Rainbow Dash's corpse inside them, Frozen?!


Yup~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

O_O...I'm going to seek justice...*walks away*


----------



## Ace (Oct 10, 2011)

EPIC DERPY DUMP INCOMING:


Spoiler


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

Stop it, derpy just wants attention and we all know what that can lead too.


----------



## Ace (Oct 10, 2011)

Muffins?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is really sad when a pony is shown to be helpless yet however cute...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

*watches eyes*


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler: The dilemma every mailman faces
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]DJ-FYQv9Uvc[/yt]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder why my bill was late to getting to my mailbox.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Oct 12, 2011)

AJ STILL is the best pony, guys.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm in a derpful mood right now >_<
So have this


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 12, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> AJ STILL is the best pony, guys.



I agree to that.

Since this is the only pony thread I can see, I figure I might as well put these here. (Be aware the right side links may mute audio for some reason when embedded here, so mute/unmute to fix)

[yt]kIK0JojdjsQ[/yt]

[yt]HVYjLCskpXQ[/yt]

If you're wondering, that is my voice. Annotations don't seem to display correctly because the video is shown small, but the right side links pertain to the different dubbed sections.


----------



## Ace (Oct 13, 2011)

*brow raise*
Not bad. I've been asked to do the voice for a pony fanfic with OC ponies (which deals with NMM wrong-doings before she reveals herself in Ponyville in the pilot), actually. Being so that I have a pretty deep voice, akin to Discord's voice actor himself (John de Lancie), I'm not surprised that I was handed my role


----------



## Ace (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Spoiler: It seems fluttershy is not who i thought she was


----------



## Ace (Oct 13, 2011)

B-but.... That looks like Rarity....


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

rarity might have fit better context wise, but her hair is definetly fluttershy's



Spoiler: Have a western


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

now I wish catherine was on PC >> a pony mod would be hilarious


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> now I wish catherine was on PC >> a pony mod would be hilarious


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

well it WAS going to happen >_> but atlus just kind of stopped..


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> well it WAS going to happen >_> but atlus just kind of stopped..


*sits in a dark corner sobbing quietly while listening to the music on Catherine's pre-order "music disk"*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.siliconera.com/2011/08/06/atlus-may-have-been-planning-a-catherine-pc-release/


----------



## Ace (Oct 14, 2011)

I would cream my pants GBAtemp undergarments if they made Catherine for PC 

Also, let me take this great moment to say that I'm feeling a transformation coming on at 800 posts. I have a hint, if some of my posts here haven't been obvious enough about it:




[WARNING: HUGE IMAGE INCOMING @ DAT THUMBNAIL!  ]


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

I would cream your pants as well 

That reminds me... I need to pre-order it.


----------



## Ace (Oct 14, 2011)

Paarish said:


> I would cream your pants as well
> 
> That reminds me... I need to pre-order it.


Aye, I want that game in my hands bed as well. Though I'm not gonna be old enough to buy it, sadly. Eh, I'll give my brother money to do it.... xD


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > I would cream your pants as well
> ...


They dare defy the SparkleLord!? 
They will suffer 1000 deaths!


----------



## Ace (Oct 14, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


They're not worth my time, to be fair. They glared at me when I stood in line for buying Pokémon B/W ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Ace™ said:
> ...


The bastards 
Wait... why would they glare at you for Pokémon?


----------



## Ace (Oct 14, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


2 reasons:
a) Everyone standing in line for the game was about 7-12 years old. I'm 16½.
b) I was in the front of the line for the release. I live far from the game store, so it's either being there early or late: I chose early.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Ace™ said:
> ...


I see nothing wrong with that... :/
Maybe the fact that you actually wrote "½".


----------



## Ace (Oct 14, 2011)

yeaaaaah.... but this is sweden. Everyone has two wives, and the polar bears are a national issue every winter. ¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> yeaaaaah.... but this is sweden. Everyone has two wives, and the polar bears are a national issue every winter. ¯\(°_o)/¯


God Bless Sweden!!! *salute*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 15, 2011)

I had the same thing happen cause I was getting it from the gamestop in the mall, got there an hour early and just sat in front of the store as a line of mothers with their kids started to form behind me. Similar happened during the soul silver release u.u though with men in the mix.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7THhL_Y6VM
O_O


----------



## Ace (Oct 15, 2011)

...and that's why I'm not a big fan of the brony label..........

~Ace™


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 15, 2011)

I AM EVIL PRONY


----------



## Ace (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright, did anyone see the new episode? This really set the bar for MLP-crazy: Pinkie Pie's gonna have to get her game on, now! 

That aside, the amount of image macros this episode potentially had is keeping me busy in Photoshop (though I have a Zalgo release of Twi coming out soon!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

:3 That last ep was awesome~

Pinkie was the most normal pony this ep ;
well, bar maybe applejack.


----------



## Ace (Oct 15, 2011)

Finished up my Zalgo. This time, it's Twilight! 



Spoiler: Original












Creepy enough already, amirite?



Spoiler: Scary













Spoiler: Scarier













Spoiler: Urinate in thy camiknickers


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

ZALGO HUB LOGO
O_O;

More seriously though; great job there


----------



## Ace (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, removing the logo was a hassle that wasn't worth it.

But by great job, I assume you urinated in your camiknickers?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

yes indeedy~


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Oct 17, 2011)

Jesus Ponybius Christ, that made mey heart burst from the "D'AAAAWWWWWWWWW" in it....

So guys, something touchy I've been meaning to ask.... How long-lived will this show be, tops? Just asking for opinions here, no need for massive arguments, or logic behind it, just looking for speculation.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Im gonna bet that a majority of the fandom will diminish if the series gets worse, or if they stop making episodes...

But they have potential to make it keep rolling akin to pokemon.

Regardless of what happens, chances are there will always be a hardcore crowd, so if they count, till they're dead :/

Edit: you can have this


----------



## Ace (Oct 18, 2011)

Personally, I see the show hitting 4 seasons (100 or so episodes), tops. Don't think there's much of a point to continue beyond that, IMO. It's not that I dislike the show, but there's no kidding that some bronies are deluded to think that it's an everlasting experience.

Oh, and FTR: I managed to upgrade the Zalgo Twi I was working on by finding a HQ version of the same picture. Want?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, in the latest interview with Princess Celestia's voice actress, she confirmed she was busy recording season three, so at least that many.

But, yes, I don't think Pony will last forever, and I'm sure I will eventually find something else to obsess over, but until then I'll enjoy the show and the fans as much as possible.


----------



## Ace (Oct 18, 2011)

oh, btw: episode 6 synopsis has shown up. from what i can gather, this is looking out to be a great season of poooonies! 

PS. What happened to your old avatar? I li(c)ked it! DS


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it will get as big as spongebob and probably suffer the same fate in the long run. Having the writers run out of ideas and making some really stupid stuff that makes it to air. going by that logic I give it around 3-5 seasons before it turns to mush.

Right now the current season simply seems like a heavy hitter @[email protected]


----------



## Ace (Oct 18, 2011)

If it makes a difference, I creepy'd up Twi some more. Found a better picture source to go by, so I just ported all my settings over, and made some welcome additions to my already epic shoop:



Spoiler: VERY UNSAFE FOR WORK AND LIFE


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> If it makes a difference, I creepy'd up Twi some more. Found a better picture source to go by, so I just ported all my settings over, and made some welcome additions to my already epic shoop:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VERY UNSAFE FOR WORK AND LIFE


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 19, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> oh, btw: episode 6 synopsis has shown up. from what i can gather, this is looking out to be a great season of poooonies!
> 
> PS. What happened to your old avatar? I li©ked it! DS



It went away on it's own when GBAtemp updated. I figured that was a sign. 

Also, that Twi picture is... demented. Great job.


----------



## Ace (Oct 19, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:


> It went away on it's own when GBAtemp updated. I figured that was a sign.
> 
> Also, that Twi picture is... demented. Great job.


I suppose it wouldn't be too obvious that I retrieved Twi's mouth there from smile.jpg?


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> So guys, something touchy I've been meaning to ask.... How long-lived will this show be, tops? Just asking for opinions here, no need for massive arguments, or logic behind it, just looking for speculation.



I think this video answers your question quite well Ace

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmRYccuXWNA&feature=related


----------



## Ace (Oct 20, 2011)

*shudders* I hope not. I don't want another Spongebob situation going on. It's best to end the show like UK shows: short, on a light note, and no quality dips.

That said, another two or three seasons would sit quite alright with me.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> *shudders* I hope not. I don't want another Spongebob situation going on. It's best to end the show like UK shows: short, on a light note, and no quality dips.
> 
> That said, another two or three seasons would sit quite alright with me.



Why on a short light note.

We should totally end it on a dark note.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 21, 2011)

This thread never cease to amaze me, I mean its almost like candy. Just how sweet can this topic get or tarty?


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 21, 2011)

-


Canonbeat234 said:


> This thread never cease to amaze me, I mean its almost like candy. Just how sweet can this topic get or tarty?



Sweet or Tarty!? Yeah, I can get ya some of that easy!


(WARNING! HARSH LANGUAGE, PERHAPS NSFW!?)



Either way, it never ends....as long as Fluttershy commands us, we will obey



Spoiler


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Ace!
I got the rainbows down!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 21, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> Hey Ace!
> I got the rainbows down!!!



You must tell me your secrets of this strange art...tell me it now!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

E̠̬͇͎ͨͮ̈ͭ͂͗̀̀v̴̯̼͙̣͙͇͇̖̠͐͐̐̏͆̂ͮ͝e͖͌̓͡r̷͈̭͇̼̫̰̼͉̐͊̈́ͣͤ̃yͧ̋͏̭̙̪̬̦͍̟̀ͅb̝̬̱̣̺ͧ̿ͯ͂ͤ̃̀o͂ͬ͂͗͏̱̻̰͟d̡̤̤͕͕̱̫͎͊̄̿ͦͫͭ̾̚y͉̝̯͚̪̖̜̙͋ͫ̃͛̾ ̰̮͇̙̞̟̝͗͊ͯͮͮͅc̲̤̻̈́́a̓̏̈̓̋̿͗̚҉̗̬̦̣̯͜ň̗͈̙̮̰̀ͪ͑ͫ́ ̹̭͙̪̻͂͑̀̚͠h̛̞͎̤̮͉̩͚̟ͤ͐̆͢a̛̛̱͕̪̪̲̪̳͓ͤͧ̄̂͡s͔̠̱̪̭͂̎̅̃ͪ̈́͛ͯ͝͝͠ ̸̷̯̮̼͈̰̲͚̰̺̉̉̅̎̒̚r̲̫̂̈a͙̥ͤͥ͌̕i̷̺͎̽̇ͣ̾͊͂͑̔͘̕n̹̐͋̀͟͠b͖͊͋̓̇ͭ̎͌ͫ̀͝o͔̝̝ͪͭ̈̒͆͆͌̃w͛̇̿͊̾͐̔́͡͏̗̥̥̪̺͍s̶͖̬ͯ̿̒͋ͮ̇ ̸̻̙̲̦͚͚̪̑ͣ́̓̂ͨͨ̓̕w̵̸͔̤̠̫ͦ̐̈͊̅̋i̻͈͖̣̩͎̩͕̩̾͐͜t̖̼̫͉̣̺̞̂̐h̵͈͓͙̤͆̏̾̍ͣ̽ͥ͐̕ͅ ̴͇̲̝̣͍̖ͪ̄ͩ̈͒ͥâ̸̧̺͔̫͕͓̟͓̓̇̅̾͊ ̧̳͍͎͔̭̘̫̊̔̎͢r̸̥͇̎͑͆͗ͨ̃͐ͫ͌̀͡a̱̜͍͉̙̹͗̆ͦͥ͗̂͛ͅĭ̡̛̱̲͈̹̎ͪ̈̊ͫ̎ͯͅṇ̢͖̲̰̞̼̺͇̪ͣ̂ͨ̔̀b͙̙̝̹̜̯̻ͥͣ̍͋ͨ́̅͜ȯ̫̼̩ͮ͟w̖ͤ̽ͩͧͧ͒̀͝ ̡̺̣̱͉͈̝̰͒̇̿̈́͠ḃ̹̜͍͚̘͇̊͑b̶̴̓̽̊҉͓̱͙͚̭c̢ͩͪ͒̐҉̙͙̀ŏ̲̣̪̬̰̺̫̪̥̓͝d̶͚̖̹̬̯͚ͨͦ̒͂̉̏̚e̟̘̝͚̘̥̖͔ͥͪ̓ͦ͟͢ ͚̘̫͇̳̙̦͋̏̋ǧ̠̯̟̫́̈͛ͪ̊̿̈̀ę̟̘̲͇̹̼̥̟̄ͫ̌ͦͥ̌̓n̶̯͈ͥ͒̓̎̑ͯ̔̈́ḙ̩̤͉̤̩̽̍͢ŕ̶̴̷̤̦̠̲͋ͭa̖̓̓̕t̯̲̞͍̼̒́̚͢͝ǫͦ̑͗ͤ͒͊̊҉͉̲͉r̮͇͈̭ͮͭͫ̃̃ͣ.͍̘̝̥̗̹̈́̐̓


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't get why the power of ponies is unstable...


----------



## Ace (Oct 21, 2011)

I quit those rainbowing shenanigans. They don't add to the rich content of my posts. Although I may pick up another habit like it soon. Who knows?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: Spoilers regarding season 2 ep 3



Hmm~ luna has a new look~  WAVY~ WHEE~ 



Spoiler: luna image


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Oct 21, 2011)

After playing Half-Life and consequently only sleeping 4 hours from it, the cute overload from this has fully restored me. Thanks, FI.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 22, 2011)

I HAVE CREATED A NEW BRONY!
 I look forward to creating more :D
 MLP ftw!!


----------



## Ace (Oct 22, 2011)

Creating? Are you a wizard 

you mean converted someone, amirite?
I've had a bit of difficulties with that. Lets just say my friends have a very finite and loose definition on the word "weirdo".


----------



## Ace (Oct 22, 2011)

Just finished the new episode. I'm glad I hopped in without expectations, because I know some fans are going to be dissapointed. Regardless, it worked alright for a Halloween episode


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 22, 2011)

WE ARE IN LOVE WITH LUNA NOW 
Edit: luna-fied


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 23, 2011)

Luna-lied? Nevermind.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 23, 2011)

I personally love the new Luna over what we fans turned her into. She's much stronger, but retains her fragility without being overly depressive.

Plus, I love the new mane.

On a side note, I converted a good friend into a Brony with my fanfiction.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 23, 2011)

^Well at least that wasn't weird.


----------



## Ace (Oct 23, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:


> ^Well at least that wasn't weird.



Indeed   

You mentioned a fanfic you wrote! Wouldn't you like to show it to us?  Well, unless it's clop, shipping or gore, of course!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 23, 2011)

I want something to clop to :|


----------



## Ace (Oct 23, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> I want something to clop to :|



I turn a blind eye to it, mostly because ponies are not sexually attractive (IMO) or because it's an evil reminder of what the Internet has done to ponies (I'm looking at you, Rule [i]28[/i], [i]34[/i], [i]35[/i] and [i]63[/i].)


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 23, 2011)

I was joking, also just saw the latest ep. Did luna's VA change?


----------



## Ace (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope. Then again, a lot can change over one season, since we technically have no real confirmation on the passage of time, and being that Luna's a small pony, she probably grew over the "year" we missed her.

Also, something VERY weird I discovered today (either tj_cool or mthrnite have gotta be behind this):






Not sure how to react to this...... xD


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually, it's not Nightmare Moon that everypony/everybrony should have been frightened of at the time.



Spoiler: Despair O' Sun!









Found him on SheezyArt. An artist by the username of CamalieManic drew it, so don't give credit to me. If you don't know who this Brony is modeled after, then you need to play moar Boktai!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Derpy should be praised for having the best costume in all of pony ville


Spoiler










Edit: although pinkie pie DID dress up as scootaloo


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 23, 2011)

Derpy does have the best costume. A hobo > everything


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 23, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Creating? Are you a wizard
> 
> you mean converted someone, amirite?
> I've had a bit of difficulties with that. Lets just say my friends have a very finite and loose definition on the word "weirdo".



Of course I'm a wizard! 
on a side note that brony crea..CONVERTED someone else into a brony...at this rate we'll take over saudi arabia


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 23, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Actually, it's not Nightmare Moon that everypony/everybrony should have been frightened of at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the actual fact that this exist makes me happy


----------



## Ace (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Sonic! Get 500 posts for yer Custom Member title already! I'm running loops around you for it! 

Also, consider the following for an avatar, you Sonic-crazed brony:


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ace!
> ...


It's easy.
BUT NO ONE WILL KNOW


----------



## Ace (Oct 23, 2011)

Haven't I gone over this? As a recognized member, I can use the [rainbow] BBcode in the EOF. It's like a rainbow generator, but I don't need to individually color in the characters.

Reverse rainbowing was something I did by my own hand.

Now, if only we had a [dərp] BBcode........


----------



## Nujui (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuck it
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtUb9iDZmWw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2011)

Molestia is so cool (Even if her blog is *[NSFW]*)

She totally reminds me of monkat, for some reason.....


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 24, 2011)

Ace said:


> Hey Sonic! Get 500 posts for yer Custom Member title already! I'm running loops around you for it!
> 
> Also, consider the following for an avatar, you Sonic-crazed brony:


 I love this so much
I SHALL GET THE CUSTOM TITLE BEFORE NOVEMBER!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm so far from custom title


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> I'm so far from custom title


I feel the same way


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so far from custom title
> ...


So do I... ;O;


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 24, 2011)

How are My Little Ponies supposed to piggyback without looking like they're........

Uh.....

Doing this:


----------



## Paarish (Oct 24, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


You guys need to spam more


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...



GTFO FROM EOF AND GET TO POSTING FOR UR CUSTOM MEMBAR TITLZE!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


NEVAR. ;O;


----------



## Ace (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, since I just about hit 800, I've hit the next stage of conversion..... apparently, it's ☼ACEBOW DASH☽   

I think I know what comes after this stage, however.... Ohh, yəs, I know it too wəll, əvən.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 25, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> ShakeBunny said:
> 
> 
> > ^Well at least that wasn't weird.
> ...



http://penguinprotecter.deviantart.com/art/Rainbow-Dash-TG-209150981

Yeah. I've actually written several, but this one is getting the most recognition.

But hey, why not post some more?

Friendship is Malce (scary): http://penguinprotecter.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3ktyb4

Wishing on Rainbows (love): http://penguinprotecter.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d47j95f

I can't remember which is longer, Rainbow Dash TG, or Friendship is Malice, but if you don't really want to invest the time, I'd recommend reading Wishing on Rainbows, as it's a little shorter.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

*Teeheehee... hahaha... AHAHAHA, malice is still euphoria to my mind since the last time you posted it~ hmhmhmhahahahAHAHAHAHA...*

*ahem* sorry about that...

I find "Rainbow Dash TG" interesting... Actually... I like it... umm... if thats okay with you...

And "Wishing on Rainbows" is... well, its not the kind of fan fic i'm interested in... I still read it though~


----------



## Ace (Oct 25, 2011)

*reads Rainbow Dash TG*



WOW! You are really good at writing fiction for this! You leave so much for the imagination on it. I praise your style: has EqD ever had it up? Because they should!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

You know GBAtemp is one of the places I didn't expect to see the word TG used =|


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 25, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> *reads Rainbow Dash TG*
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! You are really good at writing fiction for this! You leave so much for the imagination on it. I praise your style: has EqD ever had it up? Because they should!



No, I've never submitted Rainbow Dash TG to EqD. I really ought to, though, because it's really the only story I'm consistently updating. It would actually have a better chance of getting recognition if someone other than I submitted it (hint, hint ). And, thank you very much. I write these stories, because they're fun to dream up, entertaining for others, and an excellent way for me to develop my skills. I would someday love to be a writer. 

I consider it my most successful story, because it is one I don't force. I only update it when I know where to go with the storyline and characters in order to keep things moving smoothly.

But, anyway, I do have the basic premise for chapter VII lined out. I'll probably get that one submitted sometime today if you are interested.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

Could someone tell me when the topic moves away from TG? uncomfy subject for me =o


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, I'll stop. 

But hey, what's so bad about it?


----------



## Ace (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish I had the sort of polished literary and rhetorical skills to easily put a story on paper like so many fanfic writers can do. The closest I ever get to is through rhyme and wit: it's not enough to put down plots like everyone else.

That aside, Hallowe'en is coming up! Are you guys dressing up/partying hard for Hallowe'en this year, or takin' it easy?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:


> Sorry, I'll stop.
> 
> But hey, what's so bad about it?



Nothing bad about it, if you are into it your into it. For me its just uncomfortable area, I will give it a read though. x.x


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 25, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> ShakeBunny said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'll stop.
> ...



Haha, I'd say I'm more than, "into it."
I'm transgender, actually. 



Ace™ said:


> I wish I had the sort of polished literary and rhetorical skills to easily put a story on paper like so many fanfic writers can do. The closest I ever get to is through rhyme and wit: it's not enough to put down plots like everyone else.
> 
> That aside, Hallowe'en is coming up! Are you guys dressing up/partying hard for Hallowe'en this year, or takin' it easy?



I actually plan on going to a costume party, although I haven't got a clue who or what I'll go as.


----------



## Ace (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmmm....

If there was any good way to describe what I was going as for the coming days of Halloween, it'd likely be a combination of the following things:

http://fav.me/d2a1yv2

Above link was the basis for my design. Buckethead is one of my favorite guitarists: his alter-ego is named Death Cube K.

And..... this oddball thing, from the mockumentary "The Poughkeepsie Tapes", just really assisted a part of it:



Spoiler: MASSIVE CREEPINESS INSIDE












I dunno, I morph personalities and scary traits in my head before deciding how to make a costume. Then, I take a few months to flesh out the walk, the demeanor, and all that stuff..

Yeah, it's weird, I know: I just really value Halloween as one of the awesomest celebrations of the year, ever.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 26, 2011)

Just finished the TG fiction thing x.x so hard for me to read. Was well put together though will be waiting for the next part ;o


----------



## Ace (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll drop this diamond off at EqD later today, I'm going to school for nao! ~


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 26, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> I'll drop this diamond off at EqD later today, I'm going to school for nao! ~



Awesome. Thank you so much.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey, Ace
Post count is 500
shall I get the wine bottles?


----------



## Ace (Oct 26, 2011)

SOUND THE ALARM, AND SEND THE NEWS TO EQUESTRIA DAILY: MAH SONIC PONY GOT 500 POSTS.

GET THE ABSYNTHE!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm about ready to send in the submission to EqD. All I miss is a description for the fic, and I don't dare write a description myself without your say, ShakeBunny. Your call, here.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm... let me think...

"Rainbow Dash has been struggling with this issue for as long as she can remember. When Twilight Sparkle proves to be a pony able to lend a helping-hoof, Dash suppresses her fears long enough to lay it all on the floor. She learns coming to grips with who she really is won't be easy for her, or anypony else. In a society so accepting of unique equines, one would expect Dash's woes to be minimal, but the truth she is obligated to share with the world may prove enough to exile her from her loved ones."

I don't really know what category to put it in other than 'random,' and as far as tags go, I would just be blunt about it with:

"Rainbow is a boy."

That ought to do it.


----------



## Ace (Oct 27, 2011)

aaaaaaand sent! Now we wait: Either in a few hours or in a few days, I'll forward the response (onto this thread or to a PM/E-mail?) to you.

Good luck!

~Acebow Dash


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 27, 2011)

curious if the next part will have her actually become a boy >>


----------



## Ace (Oct 27, 2011)

Got a response an hour ago...


> We actually require at least 3000 words for a submission, this is a bit off!



I'm pretty certain that it'd reach 3000 words with part VII. I'd gladly resubmit it then


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 27, 2011)

7 is up o-o


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

o_o;
The last part of that irked me somewhat...

But alas, great job there shakebunny~  



Spoiler: On a completely unrelated note


----------



## Ace (Oct 27, 2011)

O_O

Just going to leave this epic cross-over here:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Just going to leave this epic cross-over here:


YES!!! That was awesome!!!


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 27, 2011)

no more ponys
i beg you no more ponys
please no more ponys


----------



## Ace (Oct 27, 2011)

alex_0706 said:


> no more ponys
> i beg you no more ponys
> please no more ponys




But you willfully walked into this thread 

Here, I'll take you back to where you were, if you're lost.

~Ace™


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 28, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Got a response an hour ago...
> 
> 
> > We actually require at least 3000 words for a submission, this is a bit off!
> ...



It does. Last I checked (up to chapter VII), with all chapters combined it stands at around 6000-7000 words total. This story won't be ending any time soon, either.



BrightNeko said:


> curious if the next part will have her actually become a boy >>



I wouldn't want to make things too easy, now would I?


----------



## Ace (Oct 28, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:


> It does. Last I checked (up to chapter VII), with all chapters combined it stands at around 6000-7000 words total. This story won't be ending any time soon, either.



It would appear they're pickier than that, even.
The submission rules on their website says that a multi-parter needs to be minimum 3000 words per chapter! That's quite preposterous, if I may say so: not everyone NEEDS to write epic-length multi-parters.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm, agreed, especially considering a story they featured in the past (now a Six Star story in their archives) is written in the same manner.

Guess I can't help it if the rules change.

On a side note, if you haven't read it, go read "Tales." It's freaking amazing.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 28, 2011)

I like how before MLP I was highly against fan fiction and now its turning into a gateway to it x.x


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 28, 2011)

I was the exact same way.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ONW7LXaPns


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8ONW7LXaPns





Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 29, 2011)

You know you love it


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Have some comics ;

























Spoiler: And now for something completely different

















Spoiler: and now to watch this for a few hours


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2011)

*stares for a few hours...*

BUH! I'm fiiinally out of it!



So I've finally finished completing and mastering up my Derpy Folder.... Anyone want a .RAR to it, or is everyone set to derp at will?

Also, relevant to your avatar (something I made for you):



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> *stares for a few hours...*
> 
> BUH! I'm fiiinally out of it!
> 
> ...


O_O;!?


Spoiler



I  you ace~ 



Also, Ill take your derpy.rar

Edit: On closer observation: I just realized that you know where its from, since you included the parts my avatar cut out~


Spoiler: For those curious~










Secondary edit: hmm~ well played image upload sites~ well played indeed~


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2011)

Hm, alrighty! Uploading my bestest collection of Derpy I have to date. Sadly, it's only 53 MB...

25% complete (will repost when it finishes up) 

http://www.mediafire.com/?xq8upzla59k1sgn

All images and rights owned by Hasbro or by whoever created them, obviously. No illegal content, here, silly moderators


----------



## Quanno (Oct 31, 2011)

I got a dropbox filled with ponies, including music, wallpapers, a bit of sheet music, and a lot of images, nearing the 2GB. If anyone wants it, I can try and upload it somewhere


----------



## Ace (Oct 31, 2011)

Quanno said:


> I got a dropbox filled with ponies, including music, wallpapers, a bit of sheet music, and a lot of images, nearing the 2GB. If anyone wants it, I can try and upload it somewhere



O_O Better move it to your public folder so I can get it, then!


----------



## Quanno (Oct 31, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> O_O Better move it to your public folder so I can get it, then!


Oh hell no, I think I'd make two other guys rage then 

I'm zipping it now, and then I'll find a way to upload them.

Also, anyone here interested in vectors?

*Edit: *Anyone know a place where to upload a 1.5 gb file?


----------



## Ace (Oct 31, 2011)

I do photoshopping as a hobby, so yes! Vectors are a big plus for me.

I'm actually looking for vectors of the mane six before they got their final color scheme. They're insanely hard to find....


----------



## Quanno (Oct 31, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> I do photoshopping as a hobby, so yes! Vectors are a big plus for me.
> 
> I'm actually looking for vectors of the mane six before they got their final color scheme. They're insanely hard to find....



I make vectors. I only started last week, but I'm getting the hang of it. I can do some of them, if you want 
You got images of those with the older colors?

Here are the vectors I made so far btw: (Warning: Huge)


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's a reference image. You can probably find bigger versions of the pictures if you use Google's picture search engine.

Your vectors are amazing, btw. O_O
I usually just vectorize with Vector Magic, if I ever do it. I can't do it with Photoshop, it's too damn hard.


----------



## Quanno (Oct 31, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> I usually just vectorize with Vector Magic, if I ever do it. I can't do it with Photoshop, it's too damn hard.


Thanks for that, I'll see what I can do this week, with school and all.. you want the colors from the 3th column, right?
And do you read fics? my first vector-ish picture was also made in Photoshop 


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Oct 31, 2011)

We've mentioned some of the more normal fics here, before, yeah. ShakeBunny has written a few, I'm trying to lay down a plot with one ATM, but I'm failing cause I'm sick :S

I'm pretty much vomiting rainbows.


----------



## Quanno (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmm, I'm mostly looking for 5 or 6 star fics on Equestria Daily. That Twilight-Celestia one was based on the fic Sunset. Reading the End of Ponies now, which is pretty awesome.
I'm off to bed, get better Ace


----------



## Ace (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks.
Plenty of chocolate milk, paracetamol, Fisherman's Friend, and ponies are making this an easy battle.

Also, today I got productive because I looked at ponies, and finished mixing one of brother's band's songs:


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 1, 2011)

Old yes, but spike your the new rainbow dash


----------



## Quanno (Nov 1, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Also, today I got productive because I looked at ponies, and finished mixing one of brother's band's songs



Nice!
I hoped I could finish at least one in the morning.. Rainbow Dash is almost finished, only need to do the eyes and cutie mark, then it's officially done :smile:

*Edit:* done:


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Nov 1, 2011)

amaghad it looks awesome!
sorry for the inactivity, btw. My fever went up today, and I've been unable to use my computer.
In other news: NEW Nightmare Dash signature! Cause I got tired of simply being the awesome Sparklelord: the cool has to be DOUBLED!


----------



## Quanno (Nov 2, 2011)

Cool, you made that yourself? 
Will this cure your fever?


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 2, 2011)

Spoiler: Might as well show off a friend's work~



[yt]DB5svTTN8pA[/yt]
[yt]G4IIm_Fostg[/yt]
[yt]2e2FrXzFz2g[/yt]



It was worth getting him and his brother into ponies~
I  the second one~


----------



## Ace (Nov 2, 2011)

O_O wow, he IS good.
Me and a few Swedish bronies online are attempting to do a nation-wide brony cover of Winter-Wrap Up. I'm really not sure how that's gonna go, but hopefully, it'll work out fine! 

Also, I recovered a ton overnight. I dunno how, but at least I can browse the internet without vertigo kicking in... xD
But maybe I'll do something musically pony-related, sometime soon xP


----------



## Quanno (Nov 2, 2011)

The second song is absolutely my favorite, I had it in my dropbox already..... which I still have to upload D:
Question, did anyone read End of Ponies?

*Edit:* Two left 


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Nov 3, 2011)

Working on some Pony music atm. Have a nearly ready WIP that I almost feel ready to share with the world. Just need some feedback:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12301056/EPIC MOTIF OF WIN!.mp3

Built the entire song today, based on a motif that's been stuck in my head for a few days, after rewatching Lion King on my old VHS cassettes.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll just leave this here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWGIHS4IwcM&feature=feedf


----------



## Ace (Nov 3, 2011)

y'know, I was kind of hoping we'd see Vinyl/DJ P0N-3 in episode 4. She'd make an awesome vampire, imo.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm just hoping the next episode will have a song in it. It's been a while


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

*sigh* all this pony fandom is making wanna create stuff too~



Ace™ said:


> y'know, I was kind of hoping we'd see Vinyl/DJ P0N-3 in episode 4. She'd make an awesome vampire, imo.


DJ PON-3 is cursed to forever wear those awesome shades~

And as cool as they used to be, Vampires seldom wear shades~
She should have dressed up as a DJ 




Quanno said:


> I'm just hoping the next episode will have a song in it. It's been a while


True~


----------



## Ace (Nov 3, 2011)

How about she takes off the shades, then? Vampire + red eyes = win?


----------



## Quanno (Nov 3, 2011)

Here you go Ace:


Spoiler











Pfft...one more.. so close, yet so far


----------



## Ace (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you SOOO much for these! I haven't seen any vectors around, and I'm too scared to ask on ponychan for them, tbh.
I was wondering, if it's not too much trouble, if you can make me two more vectors after these are finished?


----------



## Quanno (Nov 3, 2011)

Heh, sure, I like making these. I I'd be glad to make them, if I know which ones 

I do have plans for others, but I need someone to help me there, someone who can design a bit and has read the fanfic End of Ponies


----------



## Ace (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd like a vector done of each pony in the picture below:





Recognize them? They're Twi's parents.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 4, 2011)

Bam, last one:


Spoiler











I'll work on them after the new episode tomorrow, I think. That is, if I get to be the first one to draw a new vector from that episode


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 5, 2011)

Can I just leave this here?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e44BGkQ8eD8[/youtube]


----------



## Quanno (Nov 5, 2011)

Episode 5 was pretty funny 
As for the vector: Star Sparkle


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Nov 5, 2011)

It sure was. I saw it at the brony meetup today here in Sweden. T'was epic! It'll likely show up in Eq.D. today, so keep ur eyes peeled.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 6, 2011)

this topic want's me to watch the show. does anyone know where to watch free epsoides?


----------



## Quanno (Nov 6, 2011)

DJPlace said:


> this topic want's me to watch the show. does anyone know where to watch free epsoides?


I'll send it in a pm


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Quanno said:


> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> > this topic want's me to watch the show. does anyone know where to watch free epsoides?
> ...


wouldn't that be considered copyrighted material? I just checked the homepage and saw "If you have any copyright claims - please contact us."

I would at least remove the link and send it through pm.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 6, 2011)

Hasbro doesn't really care, since the show is done to sell toys. >>


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Hasbro doesn't really care, since the show is done to sell toys. >>


that makes sense. 

But it still voids GBATemp's rule, so I wouldn't leave it here.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm.. good point, I'll just send it in a pm.
All requests done! :


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Nov 7, 2011)

You are an awesome brony! Much love, Quanno!

Just want to remind a bit: try to keep pony-related things in their relevant sections: I've seen them spill out more frequently recently, and it feels kind of imposing on GBAtemp. It's what this thread is for, after all  

Also, I'mma just redrop this here in this thread, since I really need some criticism before I make more changes:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12301056/EPIC MOTIF OF WIN!.mp3

PS:




Rarity out in the rain is the best kind of Rarity  (even though the best pony is undeniably AJ.)


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 7, 2011)

I really like that image  can someone make it into a swell looking avatar for me?

no pony in the spoiler, just something for frozen


Spoiler


----------



## Quanno (Nov 7, 2011)

You're welcome Ace 

If no one has made it into an avatar before I wake up, I'll do it for ya 

Good night!


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

Ace™ delivers:

EDIT:






luls, i cannot even resize pictures at 2 AM 

time for me to hit the hay.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 8, 2011)

nooo not with a sexy face. I like the way it was in the screen shot, also doesn't have to be full rarity.


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

there aren't any other vectors on Rainfall-Rarity I'm afraid.
I suppose you could request Quanno to make a vector of Rarity in that scene 

Anyways, goodnight.

~Ace™

EDIT: grammar level is dropping.... dropping.... dropping........ zilch.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 8, 2011)

well hopefully he will since he will probably see these post


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

*sigh* all this talk of vectors is making me want to find out more~
>_>' it also makes me want to do more vector calculus, but that's neither here nor there...
Ah well, scootaloo's gonna scoot






Edit: >_>; Meh, I suck too much...


----------



## Quanno (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm... Haven't seen any vector with that exact same face, but you can find a lot of them here: http://mlp-vectorclub.deviantart.com/gallery/?set=29968918&offset=0


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 8, 2011)

:< booooo though I'll stick with what I made I guess


----------



## Quanno (Nov 8, 2011)

I can try and cut out the background, if you want 





So, lessee... Got a background foal almost finished, planning on doing Big Mac's Nightmare Night costume, then a Rainbow Dash with a santa hat... what next?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 8, 2011)

well maybe a render of what I asked for? maybe? please? *tackles your down* I NEED IT!!!! ALL OVER MY BO- I mean... please?


----------



## Quanno (Nov 8, 2011)

Sigh... FINE! ( )

I will add it to the list, and maybe I'll do it right after this one.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 8, 2011)

yay


----------



## Quanno (Nov 8, 2011)

On a sidenote, you want it with the scarf-thing or not?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 8, 2011)

Leave the scarf I rather like it.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 8, 2011)

Here you go:



Spoiler











Way too tired to check for errors, please say it when you find some


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Also, I'mma just redrop this here in this thread, since I really need some criticism before I make more changes:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...OF WIN!.mp3


Hmm~ I've been listening to this for quite a bit >_>; it sounds nostalgic somehow... like I've heard something like this before... or at least, that of a similar style >_


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool. Thanks, btw.

Familiar, eh? Did you ever happen to play Tales of Symphonia on Gamecube? That's one of my more practical inspirations for it.

Thinking of putting it on YouTube, as a PMV under the name "Symphony of Dawn". Thoughts?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Cool. Thanks, btw.
> 
> Familiar, eh? Did you ever happen to play Tales of Symphonia on Gamecube? That's one of my more practical inspirations for it.
> 
> Thinking of putting it on YouTube, as a PMV under the name "Symphony of Dawn". Thoughts?


Played Tales of symphonia to death  both versions~ (I loves tales of~)
Oddly I was associating it more with "Skies of Arcardia" for some reason 

As for the title: I lieks


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice. I'll get on it as soon as I finish adjusting some of it's flaws (lol lack of double bass = wut?), and I gotta master it all over again.....

It'll be around this weekend, cause it's a lazy week ahead


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for the render.

why both versions? >>


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Because I am a hardcore enough of a tales of fan to worry about the inclusion of extra costumes~


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

I want that pack


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 9, 2011)

^BAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ace (Nov 9, 2011)

D:
THE TWILICK AVATAR HAS RETURNED! 
I was wondering when you'd come back here, ShakeBunny! 
How's Rainbow Dash TG going? Was there a part VIII?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm baaaack!
and so is the Twilick avatar! YEES!!
...it makes me feel special inside


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 12, 2011)

So when's the next illogical thing to happen here?


----------



## Quanno (Nov 12, 2011)

I was expecting discussion about the last episode... BIG LEBOWSKI PONIES!


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, which brings me to this li'l pony:







A big argument blasted out in ponychan over what to name her.

The current contenders are Penny Lane and Allieway.... I say Penny Lane! Dat Beatles reference


----------



## Quanno (Nov 13, 2011)

I like Penny Lane, sounds a bit more fitting, imo 

On a sidenote, making vectors has become an addiction D:


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2011)

You should totally make a vector of Penny Lane, imo.

And seriously? Put your vectors on DeviantArt. There's a big lack of them, and they're kind of handy


----------



## Quanno (Nov 13, 2011)

I assume you didn't find me, then 
http://quanno3.deviantart.com/
I got quite a few so far


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Stop it please, I can't help but feel this topic is turning my attention towards ponies.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 13, 2011)

And that would be a problem... why exactly? 

It kinda went the same way for me. Hearing quite some stuff about it, friends watching it, deciding to try out one episode, secretly liking it


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2011)

A user on gbatemp known as [m]monkat[/m] turned me towards ponies. He forced me to download his amazing pony folder, and from there, I went to discover the magic of friendship and the show on my own (because he sadly got banned and inactive).


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just don't know, Ace. I don't want to fall back into those 'days'. *Shudders about Dragon Tails*


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> I just don't know, Ace. I don't want to fall back into those 'days'. *Shudders about Dragon Tails*





All seriousness, though: I owe monkat a lot for his kindness towards me. Shaped me up a bit when I was lagging through life last year.

I'd be glad to pass his pony folder onto you guys, cause he also made the original pony thread (even though this thread largely surpassed it.)

Anyone wants?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Why it's most likely rule 34.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 13, 2011)

If there's not (or at least not much) rule 34, I'd gladly want it


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2011)

Trust me, it's r34-free. I'll even scan over it once more, just in case


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't trust you. It can be a trap!


----------



## Quanno (Nov 13, 2011)

In that case, I really want it. 

Now let's just hope there aren't too much doubles in it from my dropbo....lemme upload as a thank you then


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12301056/Ponies.rar

Demz ponies!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just don't trust you Ace, you was much cooler as an attorney.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 13, 2011)

lol, thanks, quite some I don't have yet 

I'll see if I can upload my folder tomorrow. Good night


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> I just don't trust you Ace, you was much cooler as an attorney.



What? When was I an attorney?

Are ya sure you're not thinking of machomuu?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Machomuu?


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2011)

That Godot guy who spammed a whole lot. He recently left GBAtemp AND NOTHING OF VALUE WAS LOST.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ace said:


> That Godot guy who spammed a whole lot. He recently left GBAtemp AND NOTHING OF VALUE WAS LOST.



Why does your sig show a mixture of rainbow dash and lunar?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

He left?! aww >_


----------



## Ace (Nov 14, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > That Godot guy who spammed a whole lot. He recently left GBAtemp AND NOTHING OF VALUE WAS LOST.
> ...



I liked the picture, when I saw it, I thought Acebow Dash.

Acebow Dash is the brony name I was dubbed by one of my brony friends IRL. He's registered in the Temp too, but he never posts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

I want a brony name D:

...

>_>; it would probably end up being Frozen Indignation


----------



## Ace (Nov 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> I want a brony name D:
> 
> ...
> 
> >_>; it would probably end up being Frozen Indignation



Well, FI, you're already doing a mistake!  

If you want to be defined by a pony name, or a general persona, you gotta SHOW it and not want it. You have to BE it.
Notice how many things I post both here and in my blogs relate somewhat to the internet persona I present here on GBAtemp (known as Ace, Simon, Sparklelord, Evil Pony Lord, Acebow Dash, Ace Faith, Penicorn, etc, etc.

Obviously, there's tons of weird associations, but that's because they've been planted there for comical purposes, either by me or other tempers. This is the EOF, after all.

It's because I've successfully ramified simple ideas and names to myself, which is often the key to success. Notice how almost ALL famous members of the Temp have very recognizable names or nicknames (VA, p1ng, Costello, monkat, iFish, etc.) and recognizable signs for themselves (Lions, foxes, glasses, etc.)

Everything is relative to association, and how much control you have over it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well is it possible I can get a name change?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > I want a brony name D:
> ...


 :/
I'm not recognizable?!

>_


----------



## Ace (Nov 14, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Well is it possible I can get a name change?



Check with the a supervisor or admin. Last I heard from them, they said they'd likely stop doing it. Trying might get you there.



FrozenIndignation said:


> :/
> I'm not recognizable?!
> 
> >_


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't need to be recognize, I need to be respectize.


----------



## Ace (Nov 14, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> I don't need to be recognize, I need to be respectize.


Good luck achieving either without the other.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> In the EOF? Sure, but remember that most of your EOF activity is pretty recent. I've been around for a few years now, and done various things on many subforums here. By that, I mean assisting throughout forum bugs, trolling certain sections with questionable content, providing very useful content for the entire forum, and being on the podcasts here where my voice counts, and a few other things. You use what you get...
> 
> Niche? I could hardly tell, to be honest. Not trying to offend, but the point is to not try too hard or think to much. Whatever flows naturally is who you are. It's not like I sit down and deep-fry every single one of my posts, I just get the mindset and do it, even if I'll fail at times.


Well its not like I'm here to be known anyway >_>; and the EoF could well be considered a niche...

And how did my lame joke end up a gateway in feeding me advice anyways?! *sigh* maybe the fact that it exists means i need it >_


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ace said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to be recognize, I need to be respectize.
> ...



It's very possible! You can humble yourself and don't take any credit from your good doing.


----------



## Ace (Nov 14, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > Canonbeat234 said:
> ...


That won't ever stop people from having opinions, though.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ace said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > Ace™ said:
> ...



Exactly, they can say whatever the hell they want but as long as you keep nodding. You won't have to degrade yourself.


----------



## Ace (Nov 14, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Exactly, they can say whatever the hell they want but as long as you keep nodding. You won't have to degrade yourself.



I don't degrade myself, lols. If I did that, I wouldn't be posting in the EOF 
I build off what others say, or bounce ideas around, or whatever, really. Incoherency often works in my favor.

With that said, I'm off to bed, cause I gotta get up in 6 hours,

Night, everybrony

~Ace™


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a brony, since when?!


----------



## Ace (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone here buy any blindbags?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't get it...


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 16, 2011)

you ate my hands!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fluttershy needs to be a dominatrix.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 16, 2011)

Dominatrixie?


Spoiler


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

No IT'S A TRAP I SAY.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> No IT'S A TRAP I SAY.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

O_O OH NO YOU DIDN'T!


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Quanno (Nov 17, 2011)

It wasn't a trap... not at all.


----------



## Ace (Nov 19, 2011)

New episode just aired.

BY GOD, IT BEAT ALL EXPECTATIONS ABOUT CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT!


----------



## Quanno (Nov 19, 2011)

That was awesome


----------



## Ace (Nov 19, 2011)

Sure was! I'll post the episode on first page/ latest post once it's out on YT


----------



## Quanno (Nov 19, 2011)

That'd be sweet. I'm smashing my f5 key on ponyarchive now


----------



## Ace (Nov 19, 2011)

DONE!


----------



## Ace (Nov 19, 2011)

I need RBD vectored here, PRONTO! This picture is simply too good to miss xD


----------



## Quanno (Nov 19, 2011)

I wish I was the first to be able to vector that, though timing isn't at my side.
The livestream is too blurry to make actual detailed vectors, and it's often that I don't have time to make one when there's a higher quality version available.

So, of course, it's already been made by someone else 


Spoiler











And for those who are interested, I finished my OC today, Penny Brush:


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn! Those bronies sure are fast with art and vectors!
I don't think I've ever seen anything like this xD


----------



## Quanno (Nov 19, 2011)

Heh, the "Rarity with wet hair" vector was faster, I believe xD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wait what's a vector?


----------



## Quanno (Nov 19, 2011)

A vector is an image retraced from smaller images, to create the same image in higher resolution.

In theory, you could create pony images with unlimited size. Though I can't seem to get it higher than about 11k pixels high


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 19, 2011)

make a mountain


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

So wait's the minimum size of a vector? Can you tattoo a vector?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

The song's structure sounds familiar~
Still~ I'm glad we finally GOT a song this season~

But... umm... was derpy in this at all? ._.


----------



## Ace (Nov 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> The song's structure sounds familiar~
> Still~ I'm glad we finally GOT a song this season~
> 
> But... umm... was derpy in this at all? ._.



She sure was! Check towards the middle-end of the song.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

What makes a brony different from a person who faps to rule 34 MLP's?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 20, 2011)

no fapping, basically they are a fan of the series and do not take it to far. Like Some people


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh makes sense.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > The song's structure sounds familiar~
> ...


Oh, my... she was really well hidden this ep  thanks for the hint~


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


>


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, that's only one five dollar bill I won't be getting.


----------



## Quanno (Nov 20, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> So wait's the minimum size of a vector? Can you tattoo a vector?



I'm not good at explaining this 
Let's say the outer line of a pony has an beginning and end, A and B. While a simple image stores what color the pixel is on A and B, a vector stores the location of A and B, stores the formula to make the curve of the line, the thickness of the line etc. Dunno if any of you have Illustrator or Inkscape, but I can upload one of the original vector files if you want.

Edit: Or just read this xD
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_graphics


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 21, 2011)

is it just me or does the show keep leaning towards the entire world being a steampunk one?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know what that is Brightneku.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 21, 2011)

google is your friend hon

Also have an art dump of wallpapers
http://imgur.com/a/dkSII


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow those people are talented. What such a waste of fandom don't you think?


----------



## Ace (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, being a cartoon, it leaves so much for the mind to work with. People with professional creative outlets can do so much with this fandom that way.
Personally, I'd welcome a fullfillment of creative works for myself, and ponies can help other people do that: not for me.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

I see so it helps people to be creative with nature and ponies.


----------



## Ace (Nov 21, 2011)

Found an old post from a blog that led to complaints about ponies. What I posted resulted in most of the clamoring subsiding. I felt like this needed to come up here, just to clarify a bit how I view this fandom, as it appears there is some sort of negative connotation to me with it. It may be 1½ months old, but I still stand by it.
I warn about a long length, but there is a TL;DR. 



Spoiler: Warning! Logic nuke inside.






			
				Ace™ said:
			
		

> Eh, ponies are quite alright, in my opinion. Sure, I relaunched a pony thread in the EOF, but.... it IS the EOF, so it doesn't matter. It's not like I let my EOF content necesarily spill into the other boards here (maybe possibly my own blogs).
> 
> I agree on certain points with the opposers here. Some bronies DO take it too far: while I agree that it there's some worth in having something you can share with others, you know there's something wrong when they want to roleplay as ponies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

You insightful mane you.


----------



## Ace (Nov 21, 2011)

Iuno, I was planning on expanding this idea and releasing it on ponychan, just to see what happens. If you dichotomize a fandom, what's the result?


----------



## Ace (Nov 25, 2011)

http://humblebronybundle.blogspot.com/

They actually made this happen


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Hahaha  bronies sure are generous~


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess Ponies brings out the good in everyone.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 26, 2011)

HMMMM.. PONIES



Spoiler: Makes me want to fly like:


----------



## Ace (Nov 28, 2011)

New episode:


----------



## Ace (Dec 2, 2011)

Someone used a vector by kyrospawn here, who I believe is also a Temper


----------



## Quanno (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, I think this week's episode is my favorite, so far 
And that song... I just love Rarity's singing voice


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

Was... was derpy wearing a paper bag again?


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 4, 2011)

I need a place to watch it the youtube uploaders I had died


----------



## Quanno (Dec 4, 2011)

Best video I could find so far
[yt][media]qDxFXSFXjvw[/media][/yt]


----------



## Ace (Dec 4, 2011)

O_O That episode was SO. AWESOME!
I DEMAND that someone make a wet mane vector of that pink-maned white pony @ 3:50
:3
Was a name landed for that pony, or did all the ponytards just fall that much in love with how unique it was to see a tall mare again...?


----------



## Quanno (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm getting tired of these wet-mane ponies xD
I declare we go make... BARET PONIES:


----------



## Ace (Dec 5, 2011)

O_O I'll take the Mane 6 in the hipster costume, thanks!


----------



## Quanno (Dec 5, 2011)

I would make them, but this since a few days, I received quite some requests, so I think I'll do those first


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 5, 2011)

latest ep was OK, I didn't find it that grand.  Though finding twilight acting like a bumkin =x


----------



## Ace (Dec 5, 2011)

Frankly not worse than the last episode, in my opinion. Though I try to keep my expectations as low as possible by watching other shows on Cartoon Network and convincing myself the next episode will be worse than what I'm presented there.


----------



## Quanno (Dec 5, 2011)

Wait, I don't get why people didn't like the Mare Do Well episode...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

The latest episode bugged me somewhat... something felt odd... twilight?



Quanno said:


> Wait, I don't get why people didn't like the Mare Do Well episode...


People didn't like the Mare-do-well episode?!
I thought its just that bronies wanted mare-do-well to be trixie or luna ._.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 5, 2011)

Twilight bumkin :3

An I had no idea people didn't like mare-do-well. Maybe its because of how predictable it was or because Rainbow got 2 eps in a row?


----------



## Ace (Dec 5, 2011)

2 episodes of RD sure got heavy. I much prefer the variety they're providing this season than seasons 1 focus on Twilight. Which makes me extra glad that there's a Spike episode coming up!


----------



## Quanno (Dec 5, 2011)

Apparently, a lot of people didn't like the episode, because the story was way too predictable or something.
I call bullshit. Isn't it supposed to be like that? It's still a show made for little kids, no way to make it over complicated.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 5, 2011)

yay I guessed right~


----------



## Ace (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, many of the episodes have been pretty unpredictable, IMO. Lesson Zero was like getting hit in the face with a giant brick out of freaking nowhere.
Can't wait for the upcoming one, though.


----------



## Quanno (Dec 7, 2011)

The only one I didn't like so far was the third one, I believe. The one with Twilight going tardy.
Felt like it was waaay too much aimed at bronies, instead of children, and I was kinda scared that whole season 2 would be like that.
Luckily, so far, it isn't


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 7, 2011)

I think this can be moved to the section where people normally talk about things on TV. I don't get why it already isn't.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

Spoiler: 8-Bit Rainbow Dash (IN MINECRAFT!!!)


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2011)

This new episode that just aired was again, one of the better ones of season 2. I can't believe how much MLP really reminds of the golden days of Cartoon Network about 10 years ago


----------



## Quanno (Dec 11, 2011)

Not that much of a Spike-fan, but I liked it anyway


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ponies don't exist, it's only in cartoons and girl's dreams.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 20, 2011)

no


----------



## Quanno (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Quanno (Dec 20, 2011)

I counter-post your old pictures with MORE FILLY TWILIGHT!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Quanno (Dec 21, 2011)

Spoiler'd for size


Spoiler














Also, I love this song
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbBLFlp606U[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh Celestia, please help me.
Gahars called us hipsters


Spoiler: This may make you heave


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 24, 2011)

I can haz be brony?


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2011)

[16:21]  Chikaku-chan: "I think you are getting confused between hipsters and bronies."
[16:21]  There's a difference?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> [16:21]  Chikaku-chan: "I think you are getting confused between hipsters and bronies."
> [16:21]  There's a difference?


[03:36]  Oh look prowler_'s opinion has been said.... like he always have to put out.... everytime.... all the time..... noone cares.....
[03:37]  MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYPONY~!!!


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 24, 2011)

This... Is.....EPIC!!!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITr90v7UaNg[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Dec 25, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> * You know what I've come to relize? Bronies are not a fad.
> We are not a cult.
> Unlike other fan bases, we practically have a constitution.
> We dont bicker and fight like Battlefield vs COD or PS3 vs 360.
> ...



And now to tell Chikaku something I've realized myself:

Yes, the damn pony thing is a fad. But goddamn, is it one creatively productive fad. I'm just free-riding this one until it gets dragged through mud and spoiled by the next set of teenagers who get in on it. By then, I'll mature my thinking to whatever stage comes next, ignore everything related to it, rinse and repeat... To be fair, this isn't the first time I've exploited the ignorance of group-belonging in others: I've manipulated other people IRL to my bidding with fads before, to either gain self-reflection and attention, or to simply watch their world burn as I leave the fad. But it's easier to do so with the advent of (perceived) anonymity on the Internet, than it is to do this directly among people.

Bronies are absolutely nothing special: they're just teens who want to belong somewhere, like everyone who interacts with others at this day and age. In less than a year, those who were teens watching it will grow up to ordinary men and women and just stop watching (from them obtaining a life and some actually significant dependencies withing themselves as individuals and amongst their peers), and the kids who didn't watch it before will ruin it for the die-hards who'll still be watching it. Follow any fandom/fad: this is what happens, and that won't stop it from happening now.

This brony thing simply doesn't work because love tolerance work among our physical and mental barrier. That is, the perceived physical and mental differences between people. Meaning no one person is or can ever be a hub to love and tolerance (certainly not Lauren Faust) since it cannot JUST manifest over TCP/IP: it needs a physical standing as well, and this is even proven within the show if you take in the first 3 minutes of ANY episode: you need dynamic to have hatred and dissonance amongst each other, but you also need it for survival and harmony.

Because of this viewpoint from my end, I could easily write a joke (for example), ponify it, submit it here or anywhere else pony-related, and people will laugh. Why? Group dynamics. Much in the same way that if I tell a joke about Anonymous on chan boards, it will cause either humor or dissapointment, due to the group dynamic of Anonymous. But there's so much more that can be done with this: art, music, toys, stories, etc. It gives me a certain satisfaction as a musician to get some following just by calling music "pony music", or by rewriting a story into some sort of action novel about Rainbow Dash, and I'm pretty sure I'm not alone when I think so: people get easily manipulated this way.

Personally, I'm going to un-pony my avatar/signature pretty soon since I really only see the episodes (in no particular order, either) if my YouTube recommendations show up a full episode, or I actually remember what days the episodes come out. I yawn at the silly memes it spews, and absolutely am indifferent to or dislike the toys, music, that theme song, fanfics, headcanon, fanon, and anything else that cannot be explained by saying "it's just a kids show, chill the heck out..."


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > * You know what I've come to relize? Bronies are not a fad.*
> ...


I'm a Defense Attorney.


----------



## Ace (Dec 25, 2011)

machomuu said:


> I'm a Defense Attorney.


Welcome back, machomuu. I really did miss your spamming 
I suppose I slightly overthink it, but it's how I perceive the brony community. It's an island in the sky, and its core will melt and send it crashing to the face of the Earth one day.


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Defense Attorney.
> ...


When the series ends, bronies will pass.  It's a phase, so it's truly nothing you need to overthink.

Also, on a completely unrelated note, I'll only be on today and (possibly tomorrow), after that I won't truly start posting again until around October of next year.


----------



## Ace (Dec 25, 2011)

I guess that makes sense: Christmas Holidays = all the more Tempers.
And a VERY merry Christmas to everyone who actually visits this thread


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 25, 2011)

So I knew it all along! This show is nothing but the same fad-following addicts like Naruto, Inuyasha, Blood +, FMA, Soul Eater, One Piece, Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, and all those other goddamn anime out there!!


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> So I knew it all along! This show is nothing but the same fad-following addicts like DBZ, Naruto, Inuyasha, Blood +, FMA, Soul Eater, One Piece, Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, and all those other goddamn anime out there!!


Don't you ever say anything like that about Dragon Ball Z.  Not even in the EoF.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 25, 2011)

machomuu said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > So I knew it all along! This show is nothing but the same fad-following addicts like Naruto, Inuyasha, Blood +, FMA, Soul Eater, One Piece, Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, and all those other goddamn anime out there!!
> ...



...*chokes* ...


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 25, 2011)

but dragon ball Z is actually the shit =o


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> but dragon ball Z is actually the shit =o


fixed.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 25, 2011)

machomuu said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > but dragon ball Z is actually the shit =o
> ...




Yes it is the shit, a steaming pile of horribly written fights, dialog, fillers, and story arcs. Sure inuyasha is worse but DBZ came first making it the shit. I am glad you fixed my post good sir I shall edit it myself to reflect that. Now let us move onto something better or at least mildly good. Maybe gurren?


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

Nah, I won't go there.  Though I do need to continue my DBZ retrospective.


----------



## Quanno (Dec 25, 2011)

And gone was pony-talk


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 25, 2011)

The last MLP was pretty fun to watch. Such a nice play


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahaha~ of course its a fad, the difference is that this is a fad that has the potential for epic proportions, much like that of Dragonball z, or touhou, or vocaloid, or pokemon, or heck, video gaming itself.
And like any fad, the dynamic is that some will move on with their lives, some will stay with it forever, and a large group will feel a string of nostalgia for what they spend a portion of their lives on (perhaps as reason to not feel the respective chapter of their lives was useless).
But I wonder;
What makes a something achieve a status where people deny it being a fad?
Why is it that whenever one moves on from what they perceived most strongly to be a simple fad, that they believe it will crumble behind them?
From my perspective: what makes MLP such an interesting fad in and of itself is not only how it attracts people, but also what paradigms it bring out in people. 
As mentioned in Chi's blatantly copy-pasta'd post, the dynamic for MLP is one that retains a positive image, it is always one that focuses on the more positive aspects. Fans don't fight over things, they bask in positives they liked about the show, they look back and see not something to argue over, but mutually reminisce about the fun times, the ideas they saw, they ideas they see, and the ideas for the future.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 31, 2011)

is a new episode out?


----------



## Quanno (Dec 31, 2011)

Was there a new episode?


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 31, 2011)

thats what I'm asking!!!!


----------



## Quanno (Dec 31, 2011)

I think there wasn't


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 1, 2012)

I EAT your ponies!!!






(He's a land-shark)

EDIT: Ooh, noone likes my Land-Shark


----------



## Nujui (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll just plug this here because I would love this kind of mod.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LazEF1psZsA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2012)

*ALAN JOHN=AJ=APPLEJACK
YOUR MIND IS FULL OF FUCK.​*
EDIT: Officially unponified now, since I bothered redesigning everything based off one very mindf*** YouTube vid.


----------



## Quanno (Jan 3, 2012)

Unponified, as in, not watching or liking it anymore either?


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2012)

I mostly meant my signature/avatar.
I haven't watched any episodes in about a month, to be fair. Think I've only missed two, or something. No biggie.


----------



## Ace (Jan 5, 2012)

2 days until touchdown of the next episode, it seems.

Until then, let this fill in that void:


Enjoy!


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha enjoyed that. Thanks.
Any idea when the next parts will come out?


----------



## Ace (Jan 6, 2012)

The second part says it'll be another few months before he even sends out the scripts to the voice actors. Expect one or two months of waiting: it'll be worth it, considering the magnitude of the crossover


----------



## Quanno (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone else watching/watched the BroNYcon livestream?


----------



## Ace (Jan 28, 2012)

Bumping for the first page overhaul.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

*sigh* I was gonna bump this thread 
But nice overhaul of the first page 

The latest episode was awesome!!!


----------



## Ace (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah. The thread sort of died when I lost the time to maintain it. I'll try keeping it up to date, and find some way to present a countdown timer on the front somehow for when a new episode is coming around (flash programmers to the rescue?)
Also, if the mods are awake, could you please change the title to something better? Like "The Official 'Friendship is Magic' Thread".
If mods are asleep (as usual)...... POST PONIES!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> Yeah. The thread sort of died when I lost the time to maintain it.


Same, ; been busy with other things and I basically forgot about this thread >_


----------



## raulpica (Jan 28, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> Also, if the mods are awake, could you please change the title to something better? Like "The Official 'Friendship is Magic' Thread".
> If mods are asleep (as usual)...... POST PONIES!


I never sleep. Except when I catch some Zs.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 28, 2012)

Can this upcoming episode beat last week's episode? Tune in to find out!

Last week's episode was pretty darn good, imo.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Can this upcoming episode beat last week's episode? Tune in to find out!
> 
> Last week's episode was pretty darn good, imo.


Unless Derpy is in this weeks, NOPE.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 28, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Can this upcoming episode beat last week's episode? Tune in to find out!
> ...



For a simple appearance, or having the spotlight?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

Does it matter? IT'S GOD DAMN DERPY.


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 28, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 28, 2012)

Wiip™ said:


> Yay!



I watched the hour long loop like 3 times in a row once...


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 28, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Wiip™ said:
> 
> 
> > Yay!
> ...


Can you post a link.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

http://equestriagirls.com/e/


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 28, 2012)

Better Link!


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah I think the hour long youtube vid got taken down.. *cries*


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 28, 2012)

The took it down?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

._. the new ep's song is addictive...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

I MISSED THE EPISODE GUYS DON'T SPOIL IT UNTIL I WATCH IT.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 28, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> I MISSED THE EPISODE GUYS DON'T SPOIL IT UNTIL I WATCH IT.


hehe, hehehe


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

welp, the 480p is up at least... :/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> welp, the 480p is up at least... :/


THANK YOU.


----------



## Ace (Jan 28, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> welp, the 480p is up at least... :/


Ehrm, I'm not sure if linking to copyrighted material is exactly okay. I'd take that down if I were you...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > welp, the 480p is up at least... :/
> ...


Hasbro doesn't care as long as it isn't in a higher quality than theirs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > welp, the 480p is up at least... :/
> ...


Eh, I'll take the chance...



Pinkie232 said:


> Hasbro doesn't care as long as it isn't in a higher quality than theirs.


And the very reason I'll take that chance...



Spoiler: 



Though iirc, Hasbro has changed their stance on that... But they're not very aggressive about it thus far...


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## wasim (Jan 29, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > I MISSED THE EPISODE GUYS DON'T SPOIL IT UNTIL I WATCH IT.
> ...


You watch it too ?!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 29, 2012)

I pity the fool who watch this show!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

Imma Brony, But Imma different Brony 

[yt]j4XVbfDb-NI[/yt]


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 30, 2012)

This was another quality episode, and the song is just too catchy, imo.

also........monorail! Monorail! MONORAIL!!!!!!

Mono.....doh!


----------



## wasim (Jan 30, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


>


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wasim said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 30, 2012)

Should I start watching? This sounds great.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 30, 2012)

Cutest adorablest pony evar.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 30, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Should I start watching? This sounds great.



MLP:FiM? I'd say go for it. Just make sure you understand a couple of things.

1) Remove all preconceptions you've had about the show. Watch it with an open mind. Much of the media who make mention of the show have done so in a negative fashion as they simply think of it like its predecessors without actually watching it.

2) The show was intended for little girls, yes, yet it was made to also appeal to the older audiences. There are many scenarios, situations, references, etc that the target audience would not understand, but grown-ups would. Ex #1: "Fall Weather Friends" has subtle references to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Ex #2: "Look Before You Sleep" mentions a book called "Slumber 101: All You've Ever Wanted to Know About Slumber Parties (But Were Afraid to Ask)". This is where they got that odd title from, but is only associated by name, not contents.

3) You've probably noticed a bunch of fanatics that are crazy about the show. Ignore them, as every show has their fanatics. This one just happens to have many than are quite vocal about it.


All in all, just try it out. If you end up not liking it after a couple of episodes, then that's no problem, as you at least gave it a chance. I'd suggest starting with Party of One or Lesson Zero, as those episodes are not what people would have expected from a little girl's show (and are the more popular episodes from the polls).



Wiip™ said:


> Cutest adorablest pony evar.



Applebloom is my favorite of the Cutie Mark Crusaders by a longshot.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Should I start watching? This sounds great.
> ...


@[member='Sora']

This man is so right it's not even funny.


----------



## Ace (Jan 30, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Should I start watching? This sounds great.


Or, you could've checked the episode guide for newcomers on the first page post


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 31, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Should I start watching? This sounds great.
> ...



Testimonials from others help too.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 31, 2012)

You know, Alessa tells me that I was on my laptop one time in front of the TV...she goes and turns on My Little Pony, and I don't pay any attention to what it is and laugh at the jokes anyway.

I don't recall this. All I recall is that one day Alessa and Chell were being exceptionally witty while watching TV.

...I've technically seen My Little Pony and I never even knew!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 31, 2012)

I was watching Bridal Gossip and my browser froze while Pinkie Pie was singing that awful song. I think my browser understands me.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 31, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I was watching Bridal Gossip and my browser froze while Pinkie Pie was singing that awful song. I think my browser understands me.



You're browser doesn't know what was 12 minute ahead of that point.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 31, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching Bridal Gossip and my browser froze while Pinkie Pie was singing that awful song. I think my browser understands me.
> ...


...It unfroze sometime later and automatically tracked back to the beginning of Pinkie Pie's song.
However, later on it sounded quite rhythmic and cute. Because...uh...someone else was singing it. Hehe.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 31, 2012)

While some of the music (like Evil Enchantress) are meant to be short and silly, there are others that are actually pretty good. Two of them are sung by Tabitha St. Germain (who voices Rarity), which are in Suited for Success and Sweet and Elite, and the most recent song from the latest episode, imo, is quite catchy... 



Spoiler



for a villain introduction.





Spoiler



[yt]Ssl1RxwMWNA[/yt]



_Edited to add latest song in last spoiler._


----------



## Ace (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking anyone can relate to this picture, btw:


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbDVASpFGI0


----------



## Ace (Feb 2, 2012)

^


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't looked at anything involving the new episode, so as to not to be spoiled. Hope it doesn't disappoint like the past couple that haven't.


----------



## Ace (Feb 3, 2012)

From what I understand, there's a preview clip out there. Supposedly, it's gonna be another great one.
Personally, I'm passing on streaming the episode, since I'm going out to protest ACTA tomorrow.
EDIT: I saw 5 secs of the trailer. This episode will rock, nuff said.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to wake up at 6:00am to watch newer episodes (starting with season 2) via streams since I don't have The Hub, but Saturday mornings had been my special day to sleep in. Plus, too many times the streams would have problems (video and audio), so I stopped watching via streams even after the change to 7:00am, and now just wait until around 2:00pm and watch them on Youtube. I'd later go download the 720p watermark-free non-YT versions and archive them.


----------



## Quanno (Feb 3, 2012)

Due to timezones, I can just watch the stream at 4pm. I got a "team" who helps me with getting masses of screenshots for vector-ideas. When I've decided what to make, I'll go get the shots from the hd version on youtube 

I also watch the episode twice on the stream, as I'm way too focused on vector-poses the first time


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2012)

Question. Are the 1080p TV broadcasted versions simply just upsampled from 720p? Some say they are, but others say they aren't.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

[yt]p8IKykVvNUs[/yt]


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> [yt]p8IKykVvNUs[/yt]



lol, you're......going to LOOOOVE MEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> lol, you're......going to LOOOOVE MEEEEEEE!!!



Fus... LOVE ME!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.change.org/petitions/hasbro-studiosthe-hub-do-not-change-derpys-name
Derpy should stay derpy


----------



## Quanno (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 6, 2012)

people are mad over derpy?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 6, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> people are mad over derpy?



It's how they view the word "derp". From what I remember, it was originally (and still) used to reference having done something stupid or having screwed up, like saying "Oops, I derp'ed". However, many have taken the meaning to signify a disabled person, and when they think of that in terms of Derpy, they think Derpy is an offensive slap to disabled people.

Either way, people are too easily offended nowadays. In fact, some people *want* to be offended so they can voice themselves, or put themselves into situations where they can be easily offended.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 6, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > people are mad over derpy?
> ...


okay.............

(You know we're in the EoF right?)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 6, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


----------



## Ace (Feb 6, 2012)

^problem solved.
If Hasbro pulls in Derpy, there isn't jack shit we can do, honestly. Being a loud fandom isn't going to help. Let's just let the world move on as it should, okay?


----------



## Quanno (Feb 6, 2012)

Just because we can't do anything doesn't mean it's not stupid or that we shouldn't talk about it.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 6, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > DiscostewSM said:
> ...


----------



## Ace (Feb 6, 2012)

Quanno said:


> Just because we can't do anything doesn't mean it's not stupid or that we shouldn't talk about it.


Well, one way to make this all become good again is actually to pretend Derpy is a boy.
Yes, I'm for real.
The voice actress thought Derpy was first a boy, and if you watch the scene in that way, it's absolutely not as objectionable if it were Derpy as a filly.
Think about it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2012)

People shouldn't be offended by Derpy acting like a mentally disabled person because she's designed as a mentally disabled, and to top that, jinxed pony. That's that.

You can interpret it anyway you want but those are the facts.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> -problem?-



[yt]9qwRbOm2Pvg[/yt]

EDIT: Damn you GBATemp and your limited time period for post-merging!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> People shouldn't be offended by Derpy acting like a mentally disabled person because she's designed as a mentally disabled, and to top that, jinxed pony. That's that.
> 
> You can interpret it anyway you want but those are the facts.



I thought the creators said she was "ditzy" rather than "disabled", in that she didn't pay attention to what she does. Meh. The whole reason why her eyes are like that was because of the initial animation mistake, yet the fanbase loved that, so they kept it.



Foxi4 said:


> [yt]9qwRbOm2Pvg[/yt]



Of this video trend, I think that was the first one that I marked as Liked. It's Discord afterall (best pony). This version with Pinkie was my next favorite.

[yt]QqKdH569OwQ[/yt]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2012)

I was putting more focus on "Troll Face ---> I'm gonna cause some chaos, k?" but your interpretation works just fine.


----------



## Ace (Feb 6, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> [yt]QqKdH569OwQ[/yt]


Personally, I prefer the original video from which this came from:


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't imagine why?  
I see you making googly eyes.



Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, seems like the Derpy shit was just a misunderstanding.
Though honestly, I'm not surprised that bronies flipped their shit. The point of cartoons is to relieve and relax, why does that not happen with this fandom?


----------



## Quanno (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it's understandable we/they flipped out. They somewhat started it by deeming it "offensive", while that wasn't the aim at all. Wouldn't any fandom react the same if people make a problem out of something that really isn't one?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 9, 2012)

Speaking of Derpy, for those that don't know yet, someone at iTunes "derp'ed", and ended up making available the newest episode "Hearts and Hooves" before its time. which was meant to be this coming Saturday. It was pulled, but not before many people got a hold of it first, and made it available. The spoiler below contains a YT link to it, but I believe the uploader plans to remove it tomorrow.

If you would rather wait to watch it, then ignore the *SPOILER*. You have been warned. IMO, I think this is one of the top tier episodes this season.



Spoiler



[yt]rBeJGKzx1Dc[/yt]


----------



## Ace (Feb 9, 2012)

Know what? I'm actually going to wait with this. I'll contain myself for another day and then watch it on Saturday, like always.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 9, 2012)

I was going to do that as well Ace, but I was on Skype with a group of friends when I was deciding that, and they all wanted to watch it together on Synchtube, so I gave in.


----------



## Ace (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I hope I can contain it until Saturday! UNTIL THEN, POSTING ANY SPOILERS TO THE EPISODE IS PROHIBITED BY....​well, me.​


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 9, 2012)

I've already thrown my spoiler into a spoiler so you won't get spoiled by the spoiler, so if you open the spoiler to see the spoiler, then you spoiled the spoiler for yourself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 19, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 19, 2012)

After weeks of waiting for the episode that featured the "Smile" song, I got to listen to it during it. I'm so glad I waited. It's amazing imo, and Pinkie Pie scored points towards being my favorite pony against Twilight and Applejack who are tied right now.


----------



## Ace (Feb 19, 2012)

Meh, it was okay.
All Pinkie Pie episodes always give me that childish aftertaste. Maybe it's the pinkness.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrSB-yv9kmY


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 20, 2012)

Ace said:


> Meh, it was okay.
> All Pinkie Pie episodes always give me that childish aftertaste. Maybe it's the pinkness.



The episode as a whole was decent at the very least. Pinkie was a bit more annoying in it, but that is because of the situation that she finally met a character that didn't immediately becomes friends with her. I just especially liked the song.



1234turtles said:


>




Notice that they always came back. They *ALWAYS* come back!


----------



## Quanno (Feb 20, 2012)

I loved the episode. Great to see the clip that belonged to the song


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 26, 2012)

It seems Hasbro has become, as Gilda would say, "flip-flops".

The Last Roundup was re-added to iTunes, but it is different from the original. They changed Derpy. In fact, here are the changes...

1) Her eyes are not so misaligned.
2) Rainbow Dash doesn't call her by name now (meaning she not referred as "Derpy")
3) Her voice was changed.

I'm appalled that they did this, which was done by order of Hasbro because there were complaints that Derpy was "offensive". She is as offensive as any other character on the show. People offended by Derpy, and not by a character named after an alcoholic beverage? Seriously. The voice change wasn't too bad (but it doesn't have the feel the original had), but they messed with the eyes and took back the name. She was just fine the way she was, and added an aspect to the poniverse that not everyone is the same, but are accepted nonetheless. This is not the worst of it. This change could very well affect the episodes to come because Hasbro is so easily swayed by the minority to go so far as to force such changes that aren't even a problem to the populous as a whole.

One last thing before I stop ranting, which will come direct from the show itself.



> Dear Princess Celestia,
> 
> My friends and I all learned an important lesson this week: Never judge a book by its cover. Someone may look unusual or funny or scary, but you have to look past that and learn who they are inside. Real friends don't care what your cover is. It's the contents of the pony that count. And a good friend, like a good book, is something that will last forever.
> 
> ...



- My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, Season 1, Episode 9 - "Bridle Gossip"

So, like I said.....

Flip.
Flops.


----------



## Quanno (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree, it's a shame they changed it. I can understand why they did it, but still, it's sad.


----------



## Ace (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone who's mad over this misses the point of the show if you're just waiting to see Derpy.
If that's really how you see it, I shouldn't even begin introducing you to the Where's Waldo books.


----------



## Quanno (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a fun part of the show, even though it's small. Then the animators give us a present, so to speak, which they had to remove. Sure, the show is still fun to watch, but it's a shame they had to change it, just because some parents thought it was offensive. One problem is that people seem to blame Hasbro / the animators for changing Derpy to "normal", while you should actually blame the parents for not getting a simple joke.

But oh well, they said Derpy will stay in the show, just as a real background-pony


----------



## Ace (Feb 26, 2012)

Honestly though, I don't even see her as a present. The fandom found her, picked her up, gave her character, and THEN hopped in the producers lap over it. That's not a present to ourselves, that's a present to them. Good thing they saw the potential and put it to use, regardless of how the scene is enacted.

Besides, the scene actually makes more sense with a girl voice anyways.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 9, 2012)

Is the the "pasture" Vulpes spoke of here?

Anypony seen my friends here?


----------



## Ace (Mar 11, 2012)

This is the pasture.... Well, I'd call it a barren wasteland since I don't even keep up with the show anymore.
Regardless, welcome!
Not sure how many bronies still hang out here. I'm largely inactive on Temp myself.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 11, 2012)

Ace said:


> This is the pasture.... Well, I'd call it a barren wasteland since I don't even keep up with the show anymore.
> Regardless, welcome!
> Not sure how many bronies still hang out here. I'm largely inactive on Temp myself.


inactive you may be, but close to breaking the 666 post curse placed upon your Sparklelord powers you are!


----------



## Ace (Mar 12, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > This is the pasture.... Well, I'd call it a barren wasteland since I don't even keep up with the show anymore.
> ...


Yeaaaahhh..... except IDGAF about post count since I rarely post, regardless.
I only drop in for those Weekly Temp episodes. Sure wish I had more time to participate.


----------



## servant (Apr 15, 2012)

By any chance there wouldn't be a hb in the works, would there?
I noticed there aren't any shovelware out for this yet.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 24, 2012)

Watched the Season 2 finale on Saturday. It was pretty epic. I had my doubts with it being about a wedding until I realized they took a chapter from good ol' Disney. The songs were some of the best of the show too.

Now......for the long wait till Season 3...



Spoiler



And John de Lancie is coming back, most likely as Discord


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 14, 2012)

BronyCon: The Documentary, with John de Lancie and Michael Brockhoff.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/257527888/bronycon-the-documentary


----------



## kupo3000 (May 22, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> BronyCon: The Documentary, with John de Lancie and Michael Brockhoff.
> 
> http://www.kickstart...the-documentary



Looking forward to watch that.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2012)




----------



## kupo3000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Now with captions. 


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Heya Everypony.  Seems this thread is a bit inactive...


Spoiler








And that makes for sad apples.


So anyone here go to Bronycon?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2012)

Usarise said:


> Heya Everypony.  Seems this thread is a bit inactive...



And it was so good that way.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> And it was so good that way.


[yt]gvdf5n-zI14[/yt]



Spoiler: Content for everypony!


----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2012)

I stand corrected. It's not just a show; it's a life-saver!


----------



## Janthran (Jul 4, 2012)

ITT: People hwo need a testosterone injection.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 11, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ponies-are-here.337267/unread


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 11, 2012)

isn't season 3 soon?


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 12, 2012)

*walks into topic looks around. i pick up my burned copy of mario kart wii leaves*


----------



## Ace (Nov 13, 2012)

Unbelievable that this thread survived the hack...
Did anyone else stop watching?


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 13, 2012)

i never watched it... so i don't know... i think the broney's ages are over?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> i never watched it... so i don't know... i think the broney's ages are over?


 
Brony's had an "age"?

It's not like Kennedy's Camelot years.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 23, 2012)

yeah i think MLP wore out it's time on GBAtemp. any mod who's an EOF master here want to lock this stuff down cause it's going go down like a big piece of pony crap... also....

an old video but funny...



may you rest in apples forever...


----------



## kupo3000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ace said:


> Unbelievable that this thread survived the hack...
> Did anyone else stop watching?


 
Still watching. 
For now my favorite season 3 episodes are Too Many Pinkie Pies and Magic Duel.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bronies: The Extremely Unexpected Adult Fans of My Little Pony aka Bronycon: The Documentary is out!


----------



## Ace (Jan 21, 2013)

A documentary? On ASPIES?
That sounds like EXCELLENT material for my Psychology course!


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 28, 2013)

It was going to eventually happen anyway 



Spoiler











Strange that it took them a couple of years though.
Since MLP already has an anime style look they're just going to redub it, not reanimate like in Power Puff Girls Z.

Source: MLP Invasion of Japan Confirmed


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2013)

Gah, the gayness! *Shrugs*


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh fluffy pony, you so random. 



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Dat Necrobump.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 24, 2013)

Otaku and MLP don't mix.

Better filter out those ponies when you're on the imageboards.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Dat Necrobump.


There's a rule threatening suspension for necrobumping in the EoF.


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Otaku and MLP don't mix.
> 
> Better filter out those ponies when you're on the imageboards.


 
I'm probably in the minority with this.
Already being an otaku is what made me like MLP G4 in the first place.



Xuphor said:


> There's a rule threatening suspension for necrobumping in the EoF.


 
From what I've read in the EoF rules I think it mostly applies for really old threads and users who've never posted in that particular thread. Besides this is the only official MLP thread in which you're allowed to post this stuff.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh fuck no, this pony thread can stay dead and buried.


----------

